# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Sérieux] L'alcool ne tue pas toujours [Troll]

## progfou

http://carapote.free.fr/jaqueline/ALCOOLAUVOLANT

No comment.
Enfin, juste un, loignez les enfants.

----------


## nebule

> http://carapote.free.fr/jaqueline/ALCOOLAUVOLANT
> 
> No comment.
> Enfin, juste un, loignez les enfants.


Dj vu mais bon, aprs, certains te dirons (post rcent) que 1 verre ca tue pas ... La preuve  ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ce truc l est une des pages les plus attroces que j'ai vu sur le net.

Non pas  cause de la violence ni le ralisme des images; mais bien parce que a fait une jolie fille en moins sur terre, et j'aime bien les jolies filles.

OK .. Je sors .. -> [] .. Je suis dj dehors d'ailleurs .. C'tait de la pure provocation .. Je ne recommencerais plus ..

----------


## virgul

Ben moi c'est arriv  mon cousin ca fait quatre ans qu'il est en chaise roulante et il a pas beaucoup d'espoir de remarcher ni d'avoir a nouveau de l'quilibre...

Chaque fois que je roule j'y pense...

----------


## Hephaistos007

Dj vu. Ca calme toujours autant.  ::cry::

----------


## Higestromm

> Dj vu mais bon, aprs, certains te dirons (post rcent) que 1 verre ca tue pas ... La preuve


Au risque de me rpter l'alcool n'est qu'une des nombreuses drogues qui donne ce genre de rsultats.

Au lieu de dire que c'est accident  eu lieu a cause de tel ou tel produit on devrais dire qu'il a eu lieu car le conducteur tait sous l'emprise d'une substance altrant ses capacits de conduite.

----------


## ultracoxy

Les boules...

----------


## doudoustephane

jamais vu,mais ca calme...
ce qui fait le plus peur pour ceux comme moi qui ne boivent pas, c'est justement les irreponsable qui picole comme des trous et prennent le volant derriere pour faire des morts... horrible...
et je suppose en plus que le jeune qui avait piccole a quasi rien???
franchement, dans un cas comme ca, je prefererai y rester plutot que de vivre comme elle est...

----------


## Oluha

> Au risque de me rpter l'alcool n'est qu'une des nombreuses drogues qui donne ce genre de rsultats.
> 
> Au lieu de dire que c'est accident  eu lieu a cause de tel ou tel produit on devrais dire qu'il a eu lieu car le conducteur tait sous l'emprise d'une substance altrant ses capacits de conduite.


Ouais sauf que la majorit du temps ce genre de chose arrive quand mme sous l'emprise de l'alcool et que n'importe qui peut en boire vu que c'est une substance lgale  ::roll::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Ou bien qu'il est la consquence directe d'une btise d'un conducteur, par forcment sous l'emprise d'une substance quelconque !
Je connais des personnes qui conduisent super vite, comme des super-hros : j'espre pour eux qu'ils ne seront jamais des super-zros.

OK je sors une deuxime fois. Ciao !  ::): 

PS : on peut lui crire un mail  cette fille ? Juste pour lui dire que la vie est plus prcieuse qu'une apparence, qui l'aurait peut-tre rendue encore plus malheureuse; certe, c'est facile de dire a, mais elle peut envisager la vie sous un autre angle......

----------


## Satch

> mais elle peut envisager la vie sous un autre angle......


Ben disons qu'elle a pas trop le choix l...

----------


## Oluha

> PS : on peut lui crire un mail  cette fille ? Juste pour lui dire que la vie est plus prcieuse qu'une apparence, qui l'aurait peut-tre rendue encore plus malheureuse; certe, c'est facile de dire a, mais elle peut envisager la vie sous un autre angle......


L je trouve que tu es vraimant vache. T'as vu ses "mains" ? T'as vu les soins dont elle a besoin ? Tu te rends compte du regard des gens sur elle ? Je crois qu'on peut tre difficilement plus malheureux.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je crois qu'on peut tre difficilement plus malheureux.


je n'appel meme plus ca du malheur a ce stade la...

----------


## Higestromm

> Ouais sauf que la majorit du temps ce genre de chose arrive quand mme sous l'emprise de l'alcool et que n'importe qui peut en boire vu que c'est une substance lgale


Peu importe. C'est l'acte de rouler hors de controle qu'il faut punir et non le fait de boire de l'alcool.

----------


## Oluha

> je n'appel meme plus ca du malheur a ce stade la...


plutt de la souffrance mais c'tait pour reprendre les mots de kilvaiden

----------


## Le Pharaon

> Je crois qu'on peut tre difficilement plus malheureux.


   On n'a aucune raison d'tre malheureux. Il faut juste apprendre  accepter sa situation. J'ai dj pas mal d'amis dont les sprances de vie sont  *27 ans* et qui malgr tout s'ammusent plus que moi . 

Je conseillerais  cette jolie femme victime de l'alcool de regarder la vie sous un autre angle. 

   "Ce qui ne te tue pas te rend plus fort"

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> L je trouve que tu es vraimant vache. T'as vu ses "mains" ? T'as vu les soins dont elle a besoin ? Tu te rends compte du regard des gens sur elle ? Je crois qu'on peut tre difficilement plus malheureux.


Je ne le souhaite  personne, bien entendu, ne comprend pas mal ce que je dis; c'est un grand malheur ce qu'il lui est arriv.

Mais, dans un cas comme celui-l, o comme le dit Satch on a pas le choix, on est rsign  vivre d'une faon contraignante et je PENSE qu'on peut s'y faire avec un gros travail sur soi.. Bien que ce soit DIFFICILE..

On peut alors chercher des bonheurs moins ambitieux que ceux auxquels on prtendait auparavant... Je SAIS que c'est facile de dire a du haut de mes 27 ans et heureux comme je le suis, mais j'espre bien que malgr tous les malheurs dans le monde, les gens arrivent quand mme  y trouver un peu de bonheur, et  finalement  trouver la paix avec eux mme...

----------


## Seb19

> Je crois qu'on peut tre difficilement plus malheureux.


Cette personne doit quand mme avoir un norme courage pour vivre et subir le regard des autres.
La voiture est une arme qu'il ne faut pas mettre entre toute les mains. On en prend un peu conscience en ayant roul en moto o on est  la merci de n'importe quel crtin.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Cette personne doit quand mme avoir un norme courage pour vivre et subir le regard des autres.
> La voiture est une arme qu'il ne faut pas mettre entre toute les mains. On en prend un peu conscience en ayant roul en moto o on est  la merci de n'importe quel crtin.


oui, mais le probleme c'est que trop peu voit ca comme ca ou font de la moto... ou ils sont rendent compte quand ils ont renverses la moto... et qu'on est etendu sur la route...

----------


## DavidDeTroyes

> Ben moi c'est arriv  mon cousin ca fait quatre ans qu'il est en chaise roulante et il a pas beaucoup d'espoir de remarcher ni d'avoir a nouveau de l'quilibre...
> 
> Chaque fois que je roule j'y pense...


Apres ce post et celui ci, un, mon moral est a zero mais deux, j'espre que ca calme un peu les Kamikazes en puissance !

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

Pour ceux que a interesse : http://www.helpjacqui.com

Elle n'a pas l'air si malheureuse que vous le dite ! Comme quoi, il ne faut jamais se laisser abattre, et comme le dit Bujuman "ce qui ne te tue pas, te rend plus fort" !!

----------


## Le Pharaon

> .... et comme le dit Bujuman "ce qui ne te tue pas, te rend plus fort" !!


Merci *KilVaiDeN* 
C'est *F Nietzsche* qui l'a dit  :;):

----------


## mat.M

Aprs quand Sarko , sans vouloir faire de politique, parle de tolrance zro au volant on crie au scandale.  ::?:

----------


## Satch

> Aprs quand Sarko , sans vouloir faire de politique, parle de tolrance zro au volant on crie au scandale.


 ::lahola::

----------


## nebule

> Aprs quand Sarko , sans vouloir faire de politique, parle de tolrance zro au volant on crie au scandale.


Hum mais sans vouloir relancer la polmique (motard / voiture) car me fait penser  un article que j'ai lu rcement dans le magasine de mon assureur (moto / voiture).
Un jeune homme d'une vingtaine d'anne s'est tu sur un dos d'ane mal annonc et pas aux normes (trop pentu et table pas assez longue = vraiment tremplin) de nuit dans un petit village en Vende.   ::(:  
Il ne roulait pourtant pas vite mais avec sa Hornet il a dcol, finit sur le dos et a percut un terre plein haut et triangulaire (c'est ca qui l'a tu)...
Et le Maire ose dire que c'est pas le 1% de motos qui passent dans sa ville qui vont lui faire changer sa faon de penser! Qu'il ne modifiera pas sa "politque routire" pour autant!  :8O:  
Alors moi je dis que c'est bien gentil de taper sur le dos des gens et de coller des amendes pour excs de vitesse  tout va mais en rgle gnral, ce sont les petits accidents "en ville" qui sont dangereux... (et je parle pas pour les vlos ou pitons!) 
Et au final, si vous y regardez de plus prs, aucune norme de DDE n'impose qu'un rond point ou trottoir doit etre de telle ou telle sorte !!! Chaque commune fait ce qui lui plait!


Dernier exemple en date, hier devant la prfecture de Nantes, je traverse  un passage pour piton (pas de feu car rond point  ct) et si je m'tais pas arret un mec en voiture m'crasait les pieds!
Etant toute prs de la voiture, j'ai donn un cou dans la vitre arrire. Le mec s'est arret pour savoir ce qui se passait  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  Je lui ai pass un savon et tout ca devant les yeux d'un flic qui mettait des PV pour stationnement qui n'a rien dit du tout!  ::?:  
Et le gars dans sa voiture, persuad d'tre dans son droit! Merde quoi!!!

----------


## Satch

> Un jeune homme d'une vingtaine d'anne s'est tu sur un dos d'ane mal annonc et pas aux normes (trop pentu et table pas assez longue = vraiment tremplin) de nuit dans un petit village en Vende.   
> Il ne roulait pourtant pas vite mais avec sa Hornet il a dcol, finit sur le dos et a percut un terre plein haut et triangulaire (c'est ca qui l'a tu)...


Il roulait  30 km/h ? Ca m'tonnerait beaucoup.
Je suis prt  parier qu'il tait au moins  60.

Si c'est le cas, tant pis pour lui, et a fait mme un exemple.

Si c'est pas le cas, alors il devrait y avoir des dizaines d'accidents par mois sur ce dos d'ne.
cherchez l'erreur...

----------


## virgul

Voici un message paru sur le site que Kilvaiden nous a donn (C'est traduis de l'espagnol). C'est halucinant elle arrive encore  plaindre les autres:




> Jacqui
> 
> Hello everyone.... I need to ask a favor from all and each one of you. Ive survived because God wanted to, because the love of all of you and your constant prayers. Now Id like to ask you to pray for my mom. Shes got bone cancer and well be fighting against it... Youve never failed me... You have always supported me... I'm sure God will listen to us.... Thank you very much!!! From the bottom of my heart!!! Lets go to work!!!
> 
> I'll take advantage of this message to let you know about my new e-mail address where you can write to me: jacquisagar@gmail.com Please, do not mail me to my other one since is not functional any more.
> 
> All my love,
> Jacqui
> 
> June 6, 2005


Tu sais maitenant ou lui crire Kilvaiden...

Moi perso je saurais pas trop quoi lui dire  part que je suis halucin par son envie de vivre car moi je sais pas si j'aurais support un truc comme ca (en mme temps je dit ca mais je sais pas comment je ragirai si ca m'arrivais).

----------


## virgul

> Dernier exemple en date, hier devant la prfecture de Nantes, je traverse  un passage pour piton (pas de feu car rond point  ct) et si je m'tais pas arret un mec en voiture m'crasait les pieds!
> Etant toute prs de la voiture, j'ai donn un cou dans la vitre arrire. Le mec s'est arret pour savoir ce qui se passait    Je lui ai pass un savon et tout ca devant les yeux d'un flic qui mettait des PV pour stationnement qui n'a rien dit du tout!  
> Et le gars dans sa voiture, persuad d'tre dans son droit! Merde quoi!!!


Le problme en france c'est qu'un piton n'est pas forcment prioritaire mme sur un passage piton? C'est bien ca?

En Suisse, c'est terrible car les pitons sont prioritaire alors il traverse sans regarder( je parle ici principalement des personnes ages (pas tous biensur mais certain)) car un jour on leur a dit qu'il tais prioritaire.

Rsultat il arrive il traverse on est prioritaire on s'en fou... Seul problme si une voiture les hapent ben ils sont nazes... Certes c'est bien d'avoir fait ca mais y a quand mme un truc qui m'nerve c'est qu'avec tous ca ca fait la merde sur la route.

Je m'explique une personne maintenant n'hsite plus a traverser et au lieu des fois d'attendre que la voiture passe et qu'il n'y en aie plus, il font arrt toutes les voitures. Moi personnellement je trouve ca pas trs malin... car imagins un passage piton qui est beaucoup frquent et un route qui l'es aussi ben ca fait une voiture passe un piton passe une voiture passe un piton passe

Et le plus con dans l'histoire c'est que si un flic voie que tu n'accorde pas une priorit tu te rammasse une amende (ca ne m'est jamais arriv)... dans certain cas c'est louable mais dans d'autre ou le piton surgit d'un coin de rue et veux absolument pass c'est la merde tu doit pill sur les freins faire une belle marque sur le bitume avoir la peur de ta vie tous ca pour un grand malin...

Encore pire si tu shoot un pitons tu es forcment responsable qu'il soit sur un passage piton ou pas...

Imaginons un feu rouge: le feu est vert pour les auto et paf un piton dcide contre toute bonne logique de passer par malheur tu arrive et tu regarde une jolie fille qui est sur le trottoir (ou un beau mec (ne me dites pas que ca vous aie jamais arriv) ou encore que tu ajuste le niveau de ton autoradio)  et paf tu le shoot...

D'aprs la loi c'est toi le connard mais es-ce vraiment vrai? Moi en tout cas j'estime non pour le cas prcis

Car on est tous responsable de soit mme...

----------


## nebule

> Le problme en france c'est qu'un piton n'est pas forcment prioritaire mme sur un passage piton? C'est bien ca?


Tu rigoles, c'est tout le contraire!!! Le piton est toujours prioritaire (mme en dehors des passages) mais au vue de notre faible carroserie  ::(:   les voitures s'en foutent royalemenet  :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  




> Il roulait  30 km/h ? Ca m'tonnerait beaucoup.
> Je suis prt  parier qu'il tait au moins  60.
> 
> Si c'est le cas, tant pis pour lui, et a fait mme un exemple.
> 
> Si c'est pas le cas, alors il devrait y avoir des dizaines d'accidents par mois sur ce dos d'ne.
> cherchez l'erreur...


Super la raction! Il tait  mme pas 50 (rapport de police oblige) en ville! Donc normal mais le panneau de dos d'ane est carrement  1 m du dos d'ane (au lieu d'une 10 ou 100m rglementaire) !!!

Et mme s'il tait  60 ... c'est pas pour autant qu'on doit avoir des isntallations meutrire dans nos ville! Des trottoirs tranchants pour la tete ou le dos!
Image que c'est ton gosse en vlo qui ton tombe dessus... il roulera pas vite mais vu qu'il est pas trs stable (comme bcp de gamins) il se tue car il tombe sur le dos sur un foutu trottoir  ::?:

----------


## nebule

> D'aprs la loi c'est toi le connard mais es-ce vraiment vrai? Moi en tout cas j'estime non pour le cas prcis
> 
> Car on est tous responsable de soit mme...


Je suis d'accord avec toi, perso j'attend tjs le feu vert mme si y'a personne... ca fait peut etre marrer les gens mais c'est la loi ... Point barre!
Mais quand je vois un connard qui ne s'arrete pas alors que je suis milieu du passage pieton en pleine ville ... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm je deviens mchante  ::mur::

----------


## Oluha

> On en prend un peu conscience en ayant roul en moto o on est  la merci de n'importe quel crtin.


Sauf que certains motards sont de grands malades,  doubler par la droite ou mme entre les voitures/camions. Y'a aussi ceux qui doublent sur les nationales alors que toi t'arrives en face et que tu dois carrement te pousser pour pas te le prendre  ::roll::

----------


## nebule

> Sauf que certains motards sont de grands malades,  doubler par la droite ou mme entre les voitures/camions. Y'a aussi ceux qui doublent sur les nationales alors que toi t'arrives en face et que tu dois carrement te pousser pour pas te le prendre


Ca c'est sur y'a des cons partout mais quand un blaireau (t'es en moto cole) te double en te prennant pour un vlo alors que t'es  50 en ville et manque de te foutre dans le trottoir je suis dsole mais y'a aussi des voiture abrutis!

Et je peux t'assurer que le nombre de voiture qui nous doublent (mme sur les 2*2 voies) en nous prenant pour des vlos et en se dportant pas compltement!!! C'est impressionnant!
Pas de cligno rien  foutre, pas d'angle mort!
En moto t'es oblig d'tre attentif pour toi et POUR les autres  :8O:  
C'est comme en vlo en fait  ::(:

----------


## bakaneko

> Hum mais sans vouloir relancer la polmique (motard / voiture) car me fait penser  un article que j'ai lu rcement dans le magasine de mon assureur (moto / voiture).
> Un jeune homme d'une vingtaine d'anne s'est tu sur un dos d'ane mal annonc et pas aux normes (trop pentu et table pas assez longue = vraiment tremplin) de nuit dans un petit village en Vende.   
> Il ne roulait pourtant pas vite mais avec sa Hornet il a dcol, finit sur le dos et a percut un terre plein haut et triangulaire (c'est ca qui l'a tu)...
> Et le Maire ose dire que c'est pas le 1% de motos qui passent dans sa ville qui vont lui faire changer sa faon de penser! Qu'il ne modifiera pas sa "politque routire" pour autant!


Voil ce que dit la rglementation au niveau de la signalisation des dos d'ne :



> Article 72-6  Surlvation de chausse
> 1  Hors  zone 30 , la signalisation des surlvations de chausse (ralentisseurs de type dos
> dne, plateaux surlevs, coussins) est obligatoire. Elle doit tre assure au moyen du panneau
> C27.
> Il doit tre exclusivement implant en signalisation de position. Il ne doit pas tre complt par un
> panonceau.
> La signalisation avance est mise en place conformment  larticle 28.1 de la deuxime partie.
> Le marquage est ralis conformment  larticle 118.9 de la septime partie.
> 2  Dans une  zone 30 , la signalisation dune surlvation de chausse est facultative. Lorsquelle
> ...


Si une prsignalisation est mise en place,en agglomration, elle doit se faire 50m avant la signalisation (cf code de la route).

Pour les tailles de dos d'ne, la seule info que j'ai trouv c'est 4m min de long  pour 0.1m de haut...

Les con**ries faites au niveau de la signalisation sont courantes (en ville comme en ras-campagne). Par contre, si une erreur est commise, un procs peut tre intent contre le responsable voirie...

----------


## nebule

> Les con**ries faites au niveau de la signalisation sont courantes (en ville comme en ras-campagne). Par contre, si une erreur est commise, un procs peut tre intent contre le responsable voirie...


Mouai mais ca ramnera pas le mec  ::?:  
Et le Maire de la commune est persuad qu'il a "bien fait"  ::?: 

Tant que tout le monde ne sera pas sensibilis aux autres vhicules (apprentisage des caractristiques moto au permis voiture et vice versa ...) on restera dans une impasse  ::(:

----------


## behe

salut,
pour la priorit piton, les pitons n'ont pas toujours la priorit :
 -si ils traversent en dehors des passages, ils ont en tort en cas d'accident
 - si il y a un feu pour piton, ils sont en tort si le bonhomme est rouge

Je suis sur pour le 2eme point, beaucoup moins pour le premier

Mais bon dans le doute, il vaut mieux s arrter

----------


## yann2

> Ca c'est sur y'a des cons partout mais quand un blaireau (t'es en moto cole) te double en te prennant pour un vlo alors que t'es  50 en ville et manque de te foutre dans le trottoir je suis dsole mais y'a aussi des voiture abrutis!
> 
> Et je peux t'assurer que le nombre de voiture qui nous doublent (mme sur les 2*2 voies) en nous prenant pour des vlos et en se dportant pas compltement!!! C'est impressionnant!
> Pas de cligno rien  foutre, pas d'angle mort!
> En moto t'es oblig d'tre attentif pour toi et POUR les autres  
> C'est comme en vlo en fait



Euh ben je ne suis pas content du tout. Hier, j'ai failli renvers un deux roues (scooter) parce qu'il avait remont toute la file de voitures par la droite et a pris le rond point comme a l'air de rien  ::furieux::  . P'tain ils taient deux dessus en plus... Ils ne se sont mme pas demands pourquoi les voitures taient arrtes  ::roll::  . Enfin grosse frayeur quoi...

----------


## piro

Il me semble que depuis 2-3 ans les pitons sont prioritaires dans tous les cas (peut-tre pas sur l'autoroute par contre).
Au permis moto, lors du passage du plateau on est interrog sur un livret qu'on est cens apprendre , il y a des parties sur le comportement des motards vis  vis des voitures, comment ils st percu par les autres et ainsi de suite... Ceci se fait en plus du passage du code. A quand la mme chose pour le permis voiture?

----------


## virgul

> Tu rigoles, c'est tout le contraire!!! Le piton est toujours prioritaire (mme en dehors des passages) mais au vue de notre faible carroserie  les voitures s'en foutent royalement


Je savais pas alors c'est la mme chose qu'en Suisse...

Mais non je m'en fou pas de ta carroserrie moi, car le jour ou je shoot un piton et que c'est vraiment de ma faute (et d'ailleurs mme si ca ne l'est pas et que le juge le reconnait) je vais culpabiliser pendant au moins 6 mois...




> Je suis d'accord avec toi, perso j'attend tjs le feu vert mme si y'a personne... ca fait peut etre marrer les gens mais c'est la loi ... Point barre!
> Mais quand je vois un connard qui ne s'arrete pas alors que je suis milieu du passage pieton en pleine ville ... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm je deviens mchante


Ah je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi moi aussi ca me fait hurler quand une voiture vite un piton qui est engag... ou le connard qui veux doubler car tu est arrt  un passage piton et qu'il manque de shoot le piton(ca m'est dj arriv 2 fois ben ca retourne). Mme que c'est pas du tout toi le responsable

----------


## Admin

> Au permis moto, lors du passage du plateau on est interrog sur un livret qu'on est cens apprendre , il y a des parties sur le comportement des motards vis  vis des voitures, comment ils st percu par les autres et ainsi de suite... Ceci se fait en plus du passage du code. A quand la mme chose pour le permis voiture?


Ca commence. Maintenant tu as aussi une interro orale lors de l'examen de conduite mais pas aussi dur que le notre.

----------


## nebule

> Ca commence. Maintenant tu as aussi une interro orale lors de l'examen de conduite mais pas aussi dur que le notre.


Hum et le truc bien terrible, en moto t'as 20h de conduite : 8h de plateau pour apprendre  "conduire" la moto et 12h de route pour apprendre  "se dplacer en ville"
Comment expliquer qu'en voiture on ne sache pas conduire ? Juste se dplacer en ville ?

Un gros soucis vient surement de la ... Qui sait rouler sur route humide, ou plaque de verglas  ? Qui sait viter un obstacle sans partir en tete  queue ?

A moins de faire des stages pilotages (ca me dirait bien moi  ::roll::  ) on ne sait que "se dplacer" en voiture  ::(:

----------


## Seb19

> Sauf que certains motards sont de grands malades,  doubler par la droite ou mme entre les voitures/camions. Y'a aussi ceux qui doublent sur les nationales alors que toi t'arrives en face et que tu dois carrement te pousser pour pas te le prendre


Je n'ai jamais dit que j'tais pour les motard et contre les voitures, il y a des cons partout ( pieds, en vlo, ...). C'est juste que lorsque tu n'es pas entour d'une carosserie et que tu n'as pas un petit poids en guise de cerveau, tu comprends que le route est dangereuse et que c'est un espace qu'il faut apprendre  partager et  ne pas tre compltement abrutit ds que l'on est au volant ou guidon.




> Hum et le truc bien terrible, en moto t'as 20h de conduite : 8h de plateau pour apprendre  "conduire" la moto et 12h de route pour apprendre  "se dplacer en ville"


Perso, j'ai pass plus de temps sur le plateau.  ::D:  . Mais c'est vrai que le permis moto et camion est plus complet que la voiture.
De toute faon, la conduite va dpendre de ton nombre de neurones quelque soit le vhicule que tu auras entre les mains. Il faudrait peut tre responsabiliser un peu plus les conducteurs ?  :;):

----------


## mavina

ils se responsabiliseront pas... Un con est un con  :;): 

Fred

----------


## Deadpool

Il faut aussi ajouter que l'infrastructure routire est rarement (voire jamais) adapte aux motos ce qui rend la route d'autant plus dangereuse pour les motards.

exemples :

Barrires de scurit non doubles en bas ce qui laisse les piquets mtalliques de fixation apparents et ceux ci tranchent tout ce qui passe  leur porte (imaginez un motard qui tombe et se prend dans une barrire de scurit, je vous explique pas le carnage).

Marquage au sol glissant par temps de pluie. Obligation de les viter si on veut pas finir au sol.

Plaques d'gouts

etc...

----------


## loka

> Euh ben je ne suis pas content du tout. Hier, j'ai failli renvers un deux roues (scooter) parce qu'il avait remont toute la file de voitures par la droite et a pris le rond point comme a l'air de rien  . P'tain ils taient deux dessus en plus... Ils ne se sont mme pas demands pourquoi les voitures taient arrtes  . Enfin grosse frayeur quoi...



ce serais pas eu niveau du rond point pas loin de la beaujoire ?
car si c'est ce que je crois, j'y tais (en bus derriere) ... y a de ces malades en scooter  ::roll::

----------


## granquet

heuresement que certains posts rattrapent les conneries qui ont pu etre debits en debut de post (propagande sarkozyste entre autre).

je ne comprend absolument pas pourquoi on s'acharne sur l'alcool ... comme dis precedement, il y'as d'autres substances et bien d'autres causes ...
il se trouve que cet accident fait intervenir le facteur alcool ... des dizaines (des centaines/milliers?) d'accidents similaires se produisent sans aucune trace d'alcool ...

il y'as simplement d'autres facteurs ...
quand je monte en voiture avec des gens qui me disent: "moi je roule prudement, je depasse pas la limitation", je prend peur ...

petite ruelle a sens unique avec une ecole ... a 50, evidement, on depasse pas le 50, rien ne peux arriver !!
on change de direction sans cligno ni controle dans les angles morts (j'y tiens a a ... je suis un vilain motard qui se tue tout seul sur des equipements bien penss ... tsss ...)
on tripote l'auto radio pendant 10 minutes (evidement, c'est de plus en plus compliqu ces trucs la ...)

quand a celui qui pretend ne pas etre responsable si un pieton traverse sous ses roues alors qu'il regle l'auto radio ...
tu dois rester MAITRE de ton vehicule.
c'est a dire, voir, anticiper et pouvoir reagir de maniere adequate.
je pense que c'est a la categorie la mieux protg de faire attention aux categories plus fragiles.
il faut du bon sens, des 2 cots (autant automobiliste que pieton ...).

----------


## fred777888999

Eh les mecs, on a lu les memes pages ?
A vous lire j'ai pas l'impression, moi j'ai lu :
la route est dangereuse et ne pardonne pas la moindre erreur, redoublez de prudence, vous n'etes pas en territoire conquis.
C'est limite a 50 et il y a un virage a angle droit avec derriere un passage cloute qui mene a une maternelle ? Ok, c'est limite  50, mais je vous assure que vous avez le droit de rouler a moins.

----------


## Satch

> les conneries qui ont pu etre debits en debut de post (propagande sarkozyste entre autre).


[troll]
[/troll]

Ho pis non, mme pas envie de rpondre :p

----------


## Invit

> Mais quand je vois un connard qui ne s'arrete pas alors que je suis milieu du passage pieton en pleine ville ... mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm je deviens mchante


C'est arriv  mon pouse  Paris en plein t, un agent EDF qui a failli la foutre en l'air alors qu'elle traversait la rue, que le feu tait rouge, et que le bonhomme tait vert.... Le conducteur avait la fentre ouverte... Bah a l'a tellement nrv, et elle a eu tellement peur qu'elle lui a foutu une baigne  travers la fentre. Il s'est senti con le bougre...
(dsol pour le vocabulaire, mais je ne vois par d'autres termes pour tre plus explicite)

----------


## Jahprend

Vu que vous parler de route, moi je peux vous dire que malgr ma jeunesse je roule super doucement et j'essaie  de respecter le code de la route car recemment mon meilleur ami est mort a cause d'une personne qui a coup un virage et croyez moi ca arrive plus souvent que l'on pense...

----------


## yann2

> ce serais pas eu niveau du rond point pas loin de la beaujoire ?
> car si c'est ce que je crois, j'y tais (en bus derriere) ... y a de ces malades en scooter



Non, c'tait prs du CHU  Hotel Dieu. Tu dois dj faire gaffe  tous et en plus il y a des abrutis qui  ::furieux::  . Mais bon il y a eu plus peur que de mal et ils sont partis sans demander leur reste parce que sinon je leur aurai bott le c*l  ::D:  .

----------


## nebule

> exemples :
> 
> Barrires de scurit non doubles en bas ce qui laisse les piquets mtalliques de fixation apparents et ceux ci tranchent tout ce qui passe  leur porte (imaginez un motard qui tombe et se prend dans une barrire de scurit, je vous explique pas le carnage).


Et bien, avant-dernier journal de notre assureur, une femme temoignait. Elle tait en passagre sur une moto et suite  un soucis (pas du au pilote mais je sais plus quoi) ils ont glisss et elle a perdu un bras  cause des glissire de scurit  :8O:  




> Perso, j'ai pass plus de temps sur le plateau.  . Mais c'est vrai que le permis moto et camion est plus complet que la voiture.
> De toute faon, la conduite va dpendre de ton nombre de neurones quelque soit le vhicule que tu auras entre les mains. Il faudrait peut tre responsabiliser un peu plus les conducteurs ?


Pour moi persmie voiture avec 29h et j'en suis fire, et pour la moto (j'en suis qu 4h) mais s'il me faut 40h ou 60h j'en ferai tant qu'il faudra! ::roll::  




> C'est arriv  mon pouse  Paris en plein t, un agent EDF qui a failli la foutre en l'air alors qu'elle traversait la rue, que le feu tait rouge, et que le bonhomme tait vert.... Le conducteur avait la fentre ouverte... Bah a l'a tellement nrv, et elle a eu tellement peur qu'elle lui a foutu une baigne  travers la fentre. Il s'est senti con le bougre...
> (dsol pour le vocabulaire, mais je ne vois par d'autres termes pour tre plus explicite)


Et bien elle a eu bien raison!
Encore ce midi, je descdend du tram, 1 voiture, 2 voiture, la 3eme je passe (sur le passage pour pieton) et la nana (moi je fais attention mais j'aime bien faire peur aux gens comme si je me jetais sous leur roue) qui pile moiti (elle tait  20km)... Je lui ai fait un super (avec le pouce)... 
Quelle conne ! Enfin ca fait toujours plaisir de voir  quel point les gens peuvent etre cons! Ne pas s'arreter 10 s pour gagner 20m et se retrouver au feu rouge du tram plus loin 
Je vous jure  ::(:

----------


## nebule

> Non, c'tait prs du CHU  Hotel Dieu. Tu dois dj faire gaffe  tous et en plus il y a des abrutis qui  . Mais bon il y a eu plus peur que de mal et ils sont partis sans demender leur reste parce que sinon je leur aurai bott le c*l  .


Hum pour info, ca arrive mme aux motards. Notre moniteur de moto cole a vu un de ses lves se planter (vers la beaujoire)  cause d'un crtin en scooter musique  fond dans les oreilles qui a grill un feu et fait peur  l'lve!!!  :8O: 

Y'a des fois, ca donne envie d'tre flic!!!

----------


## loka

> Hum pour info, ca arrive mme aux motards. Notre moniteur de moto cole a vu un de ses lves se planter (vers la beaujoire)  cause d'un crtin en scooter musique  fond dans les oreilles qui a grill un feu et fait peur  l'lve!!! 
> 
> Y'a des fois, ca donne envie d'tre flic!!!


c'est clair, y en a t'as vraiment envi de les claquer, enfin de faire quelquechose car ils sont vraiment irresponsable !

Que ce soit les scoot ou autre qui font n'importe quoi ou mme les personnes en voiture qui pendant qu'ils conduisent, vont quitter la route des yeux pour faire quelquechose d'autre (a a me tue  :8O:  , le mec qui va tripoter son autoradio pendant 10min ou le gars qui tourne la tte pour discuter  la personne en passager... le nombre d'accidents qui sont pas passs loin  cause de a, j'en ai vu...).
Comme l'a dit Dark_ebola, il faut rester maitre de son vehicule, c'est  dire au minimum garder la route des yeux...

Pour histoire un jour que je raccompagnais ma soeur en voiture, sur une route de campagne, une voiture en face qui commence  se deporter dangereusement... au final il s'est deport au point d'tre sur mon cot totalement, j'ai du l'eviter en passant dans les champs !!! (sans casse heureusement). La personne s'arrete 100 metres plus loin puis a fait demi-tour pour s'excuser (c'est dj a) mais quand j'ai su que ce qui etait arriv c'est parce que le gars il rammassait son plan qui etait tomb par terre... je suis devenu rouge !

enfin voila, si ce sujet peut sensibiliser certaines personne (mme 1) ce sera a de gagner, car des cons sur la route, il y en a beaucoup trop...

----------


## piro

Des histoires de malade en voiture il y en a beaucoup!
L'anne dernre, j'tais en voiture, vois de gauche (sur une 2 voie, je m'appretait  doubler un camion), une fois a peu pres  moiti de sa remorque, celui-ci dcide de doubler la voiture devant lui, obliger de piler sinon il m'crasait, il s'en ai pas arrter l, il s'est rabatu devant la voiture qu'il venait de doubler mais apparement la voiture encore devant lui ne lui plaisait, vas y que je redboite, il a donc fait le mme coup qu'il m'avait fait  la personne devant moi.
J'ai pris la sortie apres, je sais pas a combien de pers il a fait le coup!
Une autre anecdote, y a pas tres lgtps, sur cette meme route le virage avant je double une voiture (j'aime bien doubler dans ce virage), elle se rabat sur moi alors que je suis a cot d'elle, je klaxonne, bilan elle me laisse doubler (pas le choix j'etai deja a cot) se fout derriere moi et me colle (j'etais deja a 120 pour 110), j'ai laiss passer, et la voila qu'elle me fait des signes pour montrer son mcontentement, j'ai pas compris...

----------


## mavina

A vous entendre vous tes tous parfaits, des conducteurs modles...

Alors moi je vais le dire haut et fort : 
- oui je discute avec certains passagers au volant
- oui il m'arrive de tripoter mon auto-radio (commande au volant)
- oui il m'arrive de ne pas vrifier mon angle mort lorsque je tourne
...

Et ca fait de moi un mauvais conducteur ? ::aie::  

Fred

----------


## Jahprend

Pas forcement mais ya pas de quoi etre fier...

----------


## Invit

> Et ca fait de moi un mauvais conducteur ?


Non, pas forcment, mais c'est un bon dbut.... ::aie::

----------


## mavina

> Pas forcement mais ya pas de quoi etre fier...


De quoi tre fier ?
Qui fait attention  la moiti de ce qu'il faisait attention en auto-cole et au permis ? Personne, sauf les moniteurs et encore ...

Vous avez le chic pour tre moralistes, un peu comme l'hopital qui se moque de la charit. L'auto-radio, tout le monde le tripote. Les passagers, tout le monde discute avec, mme si tu tournes pas la tte, tu discutes avec.
L'angle mort, c'est trs rare d'y penser ...

Fred

----------


## Zipyz

> une fois a peu pres  moiti de sa remorque, celui-ci dcide de doubler la voiture devant lui


C'est totalement interdit pour un poids lourd de rouler sur la voie la plus  gauche et malheureusement a arrive souvent.
C'est comme quand plusieurs camions se suivent, le dernier double tous les autres, puis l'avant dernier, etc puis le premier ....
L'intrt (ils se retrouvent dans la position de dpart)  part emm...er le monde ?

----------


## loka

> A vous entendre vous tes tous parfaits, des conducteurs modles...
> 
> Alors moi je vais le dire haut et fort : 
> - oui je discute avec certains passagers au volant
> - oui il m'arrive de tripoter mon auto-radio (commande au volant)
> - oui il m'arrive de ne pas vrifier mon angle mort lorsque je tourne
> ...
> 
> Et ca fait de moi un mauvais conducteur ? 
> ...


Oui je discute avec mes passagers, MAIS je quitte jamais la route des yeux... t'as pas besoin de regarder quelqu'un dans le blanc des yeux pour discuter avec... (ce que je reproche justement c'est ceux qui quittent la route des yeux !)

Je tripote jamais mon auto-radio...car j'en ai pas  ::mrgreen::  (aime bien la musique du moteur...  ::aie::  )
Et mme si j'en avais, je le tripoetrais pas car j'aime pas ecouter de la musique en voiture :p

Je verifie toujours mon angle mort depuis que mon pre  renversais un scooter  cause de a (et j'etais dans la voiture bien sr ^^), heureusement sans consequences mis  part quelques belles rayures sur le scoot et la voitures.

Je ne dis pas que je suis parfais (loin de l et je dirais presque heureusement...) mais il y a des limites et des choses  ne pas faire.

----------


## Invit

> De quoi tre fier ?
> Qui fait attention  la moiti de ce qu'il faisait attention en auto-cole et au permis ? Personne, sauf les moniteurs et encore ...
> 
> Vous avez le chic pour tre moralistes, un peu comme l'hopital qui se moque de la charit. L'auto-radio, tout le monde le tripote. Les passagers, tout le monde discute avec, mme si tu tournes pas la tte, tu discutes avec.
> L'angle mort, c'est trs rare d'y penser ...
> 
> Fred


Tu as raison. Cependant, tant motard, en voiture, je regarde toujours l'angle mort... rflex... (tiens, a prend un e rflex(e) ou pas ?)
L'auto-radio je le tripote, mais au feu rouge. Et discuter, j'aime pas a, je suis un ours...  ::aie::  
Mais tu as raison, ces petites manies, tout le monde les a  un moment ou  un autre. Cependant, tu avoueras qu'y faire attention pourrait sauver quelqu'un non ?

----------


## mavina

ce sont des manies que tout le monde a, je ne quitte que rarement la route des yeux, donc je me fais pas de soucis ...
En effet, ca peut sauver une vie, c'est pour ca qu eje fais attention, mais faire la morale je trouve ca inutile, les gens inconscients resteront inconscients, l'impression d'tre le maitre de la route, ils l'ont des qu'ils ont un volant dans les mains, si pourri soit il ...

bien  vous

Fred

edit : reflexe oui  :;):

----------


## yann2

Recoucou

Ne pas vrifier son angle mort est mga dangereux pour les deux roues. Mme si tu es sur la voie la plus  droite d'un rond point, il faut vrifier l'angle mort. Je le vrifie tout le temps, a n'a jamais servi  rien. Sauf une fois o j'ai donc d faire un tour de rond point pour ne pas renverser une moto. 1 fois sur 100 000 mais....

[edit]
D'ailleurs je le fais avant de doubler et une autre fois en me rabattant sur la fil de droite. A chaque fois ma copine se fout de ma gueule. N'empche que...
[/edit]

----------


## Admin

> Tu as raison. Cependant, tant motard, en voiture, je regarde toujours l'angle mort... rflexe


+1. Je vrifie TOUJOURS mes angles morts et plutot 2 fois qu'une. C'est comme tout, une fois qu'on est habitu, c'est fait inconsciemment.

----------


## Invit

> les gens inconscients resteront inconscients, l'impression d'tre le maitre de la route, ils l'ont des qu'ils ont un volant dans les mains, si pourri soit il ...


+1




> reflexe oui


Woaaaa merci ! ::mouarf::

----------


## Seb19

> +1. Je vrifie TOUJOURS mes angles morts et plutot 2 fois qu'une. C'est comme tout, une fois qu'on est habitu, c'est fait inconsciemment.


+2 pour les angles morts.

----------


## Oluha

je vrifie mes angles morts aussi, mais ca arrive  tout le monde de zapper de temps en temps, sans forcemment s'en rendre compte. Il suffit de discuter au passager ou de penser  quelque chose. Le conducteur parfait n'existe pas.

----------


## Admin

> je vrifie mes angles morts aussi, mais ca arrive  tout le monde de zapper de temps en temps, sans forcemment s'en rendre compte. Il suffit de discuter au passager ou de penser  quelque chose. Le conducteur parfait n'existe pas.


Je pense qu'on peut me prendre en dfaut sur quelques trucs, notemment la vitesse car il m'arrive d'appuyer un peu  ::oops::   mais les controles et les clignotants jamais ! Etant motard, je sais ce que c'est de finir au tas a cause d'une voiture qui n'a pas regard.

----------


## Seb19

Je suis d'accord, mais entre le super conducteur qui n'existe pas et le gros blaireau qui ne fait attention  rien, il doit tre possible de trouver un juste milieu et viter les comportements  risque (tlphone au volant, lire une carte au volant, ne pas utiliser les clignotants et les rtros, prendre un verre avant la route, dormir au volant ......) ce qui permetrait peut tre de rduire un peut le nombre de blesss sur les routes.

----------


## Oluha

j'ai juste dis ca parce tout le monde me sort "je regarde toujours mes angles morts", mais je suis sre qu'au moins une fois dans votre vie vous l'avez pas fait, par inattention. Un accident ca peu trs bien arriver  un "bon" conducteur. Il ne suffit que d'une fois  ::roll::  
Par contre il est clair que beaucoup dpassent les bornes et se croient tout seul sur la route.

----------


## spirit_epock

L'angle mort porte bien son nom.
Car mme  petite vitesse a fait de beaux dgats.

----------


## nebule

On n'en est pas au point de dire qu'on est des conducteurs irrprochables!
Mais si ce poste peut sensibiliser certains  faire attention aux autres!

Perso, je respecte les limites de vitesse quitte  faire chier tout le monde sur les routes de campagnes mais pour aller dans notre future maison  20km de Nantes on a des troncons  90 puis 70 et t'en vois certains qui son t 80 partout!!!!
Ceux la j'ai envi de les envoyer dans le dcord!

Je suis pas chiante sur la route car j'aime bien la vitesse (vive la moto) mais je respecte le limite tout en tant nergique (je mets pas 3 heures  dcoler d'un rond point ou d'un feu vert!!!).

Je pense effectivement que je suis pas parfaite. Ca m'arrive de pas faire mon angle mort ou d'oublier mon cligno (ou le laisser si je me dporte de 2 voies au lieu de le mettre, l'enlever et le remettre) mais avec mon chri, ami, famille, j'essaye de prendre en compte les remarques de chacun (le cou du cligno pour les 2 voies par exemple) et de faire attention partout, tout le temps!

Car tu sais que ca peut arriver n'importe ou n'importe comment.
Par contre, si j'ai un connard derriere moi qui me colle, ca m'incite encore plus  respecter les vitesses ( 50 au panneau d'entre de ville) et je me foutrais pas dans le bas cot pour laisser passer une moto!
Par contre, quand t'as un camion au cul en descendant le pont de Chevir bah je fais pas la fire avec ma petite clio mais faudrait pas qu'un flic m'arrete en bas de la cote en me disant que je suis  100 ou 110 au lieu de 90 car je lui fais sa fete et je lui explique que camion / clio ca fait mal!

Il faut rouler intelligement, d'ou parfois des excs de vitesse pour doubler un crtin qui fait du 80 en mont et du 100 en descente mais je m'oblige  respecter au maximum... Idem pour la file des ronds points! Parfois c'est chiant de se mettre  droite pour aller tout droit surtout quand t'a personne  gauche mais c'est le code de la route  :;): 

Edit : je vous laisse mditer et je retourne bosser  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> Et bien, avant-dernier journal de notre assureur, une femme temoignait. Elle tait en passagre sur une moto et suite  un soucis (pas du au pilote mais je sais plus quoi) ils ont glisss et elle a perdu un bras  cause des glissire de scurit


Une preuve de plus que ces barrires de "scurit" sont un pige mortel pour les motards.

J'aimerais passer mon permis moto, mais comment vaincre les rticences de mes proches.  ::?:

----------


## Oluha

> Une preuve de plus que ces barrires de "scurit" sont un pige mortel pour les motards.


Mais que proposez vous  la place ?  ::roll:: 

Et puis quelque soit la situation un accident en moto sera toujours plus grave qu'un accident en voiture. Et je pense que certains motards (les malades qui font n'importe quoi) devraient y penser dans leur faon de conduire. Surtout que ceux l se plaignent souvent de la dangerosit de la route. Mme si c'est vrai, le danger est moins important quand on conduit pas comme un kakou.

----------


## granquet

> Mais que proposez vous  la place ?


de les faire PLEINE, ca evite qu'on passe en bouillie entre deux piquets.
la solution existe, ca reviens pas cher ... ca s'installe sur les equipements existants.

pour les plaques d'egout, c'est plus compliqu, il faudrais les recouvrir de bitume ... les egoutiers vont faire la gueule ... deja que c'est lourd une plaque !

pour les marquages au sol, on sais faire des trucs moins glissants et qui tiennent suffisement longtemps ...




> Et puis quelque soit la situation un accident en moto sera toujours plus grave qu'un accident en voiture.


....

ha d'accord, c'est une raison pour laisser des trancheuses sur le bords de nos routes (j'ai un copain qui s'est fait decapit ... oui oui ... le corps d'un cot, le casque plus loin avec la tte dedans)? de belles barrieres en fer forgs (les motards qui sont rentr dedans, peu importe la raison, ont eu la cage thoraxique explos ... poumons sur le trottoir si tu prefere) des dos d'anes non conformes et des flaques de gas oil et des graviers dans les courbes?

sur la suite, je n'ai pas envie de m'exprimer ... je ne dirais plus rien sur ce fil d'ailleurs.

----------


## Oluha

sauf que tu ne cites qu'une partie de ce que j'ai dis  ::roll::  
Et quelque ca les amliorations qu'on puisse apporter, ca restera toujours vrai.

----------


## nebule

> Mais que proposez vous  la place ? 
> 
> Et puis quelque soit la situation un accident en moto sera toujours plus grave qu'un accident en voiture. Et je pense que certains motards (les malades qui font n'importe quoi) devraient y penser dans leur faon de conduire. Surtout que ceux l se plaignent souvent de la dangerosit de la route. Mme si c'est vrai, le danger est moins important quand on conduit pas comme un kakou.


Je ne suis pas du tout d'accord avec toi!
Perso nous roulons tranquillement en moto car nous sommes conscient des dangers et malgrs le temps trs chaud (par exemple) ce we nous gardons blousons, gans et jeans! Alors oui on crve de chaud mais on est protg! Pas comme tous ces crtins (je pse mes mots) en shots / tee-shirt  :8O:  

Mais si un abrutis dans sa voiture a dcid de nous rentr dedans, on aura beau conduire aux limites, on se fera cartonn et si sur le passage tu as des infrastructure routire mal pens c'est colone HS ou nuque ou autre ... Donc, je te laisse imaginer!

En ville, applique le mme principe que pour les vlos! Et tu verra qu'il n'y a pas que les inconscients de la route qui peuvent tre tu! Mme en roulant doucement, tu peux te prendre un trottoir trop pointu ou autre ... 
Si les infrastructures taient mieux penses (arrondis, ou autre) il n'y aurai pas de soucis.

Pour le rail de scurit c'est pas compliqu : doublement en bas partout sur toutes les routes!!! Ils le font  certains endroits alors pourquoi pas partout ???

Enfin bon, la scurit routire, je pense qu'on arrivera pas  se mettre d'accord tant que tu n'aura pas fait de la moto pendant quelques temps ... tu te rends vite compte que BCP d'automobilistes nous mettent tous les memes sacs et roulent n'importe comment (pas d'angle mort, pas de cligno, ... la liste est longue)! Mais bon, tu finis par les "deviner" au loin les crtins  ::?:

----------


## Hephaistos007

Bah la voil la solution: tous les automobilistes crtins doivent coller un autocollant "crtin  bord" sur leur vitre arrire.  ::aie::   ::arrow::

----------


## Invit

> Bah la voil la solution: tous les automobilistes crtins doivent coller un autocollant "crtin  bord" sur leur vitre arrire.


Tiens, c'est pas bte a !

----------


## f_bobo

Salut  tous et toutes,

Perso, en moto, je m'insre dans le trafic, je roule en rapport avec la circulation. Pour la vitesse, ben je ne suis pas vraiment un bon lve mais je ne dpasse pas de beaucoup...
C'est vrai que dans les autos, on voit souvent des cas, peut-tre parce qu'on est plus attentif !
Entre le pp qui sait pas ou il va, les gens qui tlphonent ou autres choses !
Avec l'habitude, on les repre de loin et on fait encore plus attention.
En moto, je fais souvent des pauses quand j'ai de grandes distances  faire, pas parce que le rservoir est vide mais parce que je fatigue. Eh oui, tre attentif  tout a crve...

Dernier point, en plus des infrastructures non penss pour TOUS les usagers de la route, il y a un point qui me fait bondir, c'est que les quipements de scurits sont taxs  19.6% et que sa reprsente un sacr budget...
Enfin bon c'est un long dbat que tout a.

----------


## ultracoxy

Salut  tous,

Ce week end j'ai achet mon premier quipement de motarde (casque, blouson, gants)(car nous non plus on ne roule pas en short/t-shirt) et j'ai pu faire ma premire promenade en tant que passagre hier. 

Nous avons fait environ 200 km et je peux vous dire qu'il faut monter un jour sur une moto pour faire changer les mentalits. La route est dangereuse pour nous motards mais nous ne sommes pas (tous) dangereux pour les autres. 

Bien des motards conduisent avec attention, je constate mme que mes 2 motards prfrs conduisent avec plus de prcautions leur moto que leur voiture.

Si l'on faisait monter tout le monde un jour sur une moto, l'image du motard chauffard perdrait de sa notorit...

----------


## jbrasselet

Je pense en un sens que tous les arguments ici sont relativement faux.
Certains motards sont dangereux, d'autres pas.
Certains automobilistes sont dangereux, d'autres pas.

J'essaye de respecter un maximum les deux roues (motards, cyclistes, scooteristes) lorsque je suis en voiture. 

Si j'estime par exemple que je peux m'carter pour laisser un motard passer car il semble en avoir envie, je le fais.

Nanmoins, et afin de ne pas gnraliser, un soir la semaine dernire, alors que je rentrais paisiblement chez moi en voiture en ville, j'ai hallucin.
J'ai vu 6 deux roues : 2 motards, 1 scooter, 2 vlos et 1 mobylette.
Sur les 6, seul un motard conduisait correctement.

L'autre motard pour doubler est arriv en face de moi sur ma voie.
Le scooter a grill un feu.
Un vlo changeait sans cesse route/trottoir pour viter feux et stop.
La mobylette a grill une priorit  droite
Le dernier vlo a grill un feu.

Certes c'est la premire fois que je vois a et cela n'arrive certainement pas tous les jours. De mme, je n'ai vu aucune voiture ce jour l griller de feu ou ne pas respecter les priorits.


Je pense qu'on trouve de tout dans les deux cas.
Je comprends que les motards ne veuillent pas qu'on les mettes tous dans le me sac  cause de perturbateurs. J'aimerais que l'on fasse de mme pour les automobilistes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Maxoo

la seule vraie chose que les motards veulent, c'est qu'on amliore les routes.

pour les automobilistes ont a amlior les voitures en prvision des accidents, mais c'est pas possible pour les motards, vlo, scooter. pourquoi ne pas amliorer les routes ??

De plus il faut dire que les scooter et vlo en ville conduisent vraiment comme des boulets ...

----------


## Mdiat

> la seule vraie chose que les motards veulent, c'est qu'on amliore les routes.


Je pose la question sans aucun sous-entendu (je suis parfaitement d'accord pour dpenser l'argent public  sauver des vies en toute premire priorit) : quel financement ? Une vignette sur les motos ? Une nouvelle taxe sur l'essence ? Piquer l'argent aux militaires (moi je suis d'accord mais il y a des gens qui pensent qu'il est essentiel d'avoir un porta-avion transporteur d'amiante  ::mouarf::  ) ?
Autre ? ...

----------


## Seb19

> quel financement ?


Ben peut tre en arrtant de dpenser des millions d'euro pour construire un rond point avec une jolie fontaine au milieu ou en arrtant de construire des infrastructures qui ne servent  rien.
Un petit exemple au passage : construction d'une passerelle pour piton entre deux ponts distants de 800 m dans un centre ville. :8O:

----------


## Oluha

j'ai l'impression qu'on lit qu'un mot sur 2 de ce que je dis  ::roll::  
j'ai bien prciser que je parlais de certains motards (ceux qui roulent comme des fous) et quand je dis qu'un accident de moto est toujours plus grave, c'est tout simplement parce que tu n'as pas de carosserie ou d'air bag pour amortir le choc.
Quand  ma question sur les amliorations  apporter, elle tait toute bte car je  ne connais pas les danger de la route par rapport au moto.
De toutes faons on ne me fera jamais monter sur un de ces engins.




> De plus il faut dire que les scooter et vlo en ville conduisent vraiment comme des boulets ...


y'a pas qu'en ville. Certains en vlo m'exasprent. C'est souvent les 1er  griller feu rouge et stop. L'autre fois j'tais en train de doubler un tracteur sur une route en ligne droite et un abruti de cycliste grille un stop en ne regardant que d'un cot, j'ai failli me le taper, heureusement que je roulais pas vite  :8O:

----------


## Mdiat

> des infrastructures qui ne servent  rien.


Qui dcide qu'elles ne servent  rien ?

Je reprcise que je suis *pour* toutes les actions qui sauveront des vies (mme celle des motards  ::mouarf::  ), mme si le financement est pris sur ma bourse (taxe sur l'essence par exemple) alors que je ne foutrais les fesses sur une moto pour rien au monde, mais j'ai du mal  penser qu'il y un complot de tous les gouvernements, toutes les DDE etc. exprs pour que les motards se tuent ou se mutilent plus que les autres, donc j'ai le sentiment de ne pas avoir toutes les cartes en main...

----------


## Seb19

> Qui dcide qu'elles ne servent  rien ?


Dans l'exemple que je citais, a ne sert vraiment pas  grand chose. Si tu veux allez voir, a se passe  tulle.
Qui dans sa ville n'a pas vu une infrastucture qui ne sert finalement pas  grand chose et dont l'argent aurait servi une autre cause (pas forcment celle des motards d'ailleurs). Mettre une fontaine sur un rond point, c'est jolie, mais est ce utile pour la conduite ? ::roll::

----------


## al1_24

> Qui fait attention  la moiti de ce qu'il faisait attention en auto-cole et au permis ? Personne, sauf les moniteurs et encore ...


Pour les moniteurs, je confirme...
Il y en a encore un qui m'a coup la route de matin... refus de priorit + feu rouge grill + rond point en sens inverse, le tout en moins de 500 m.

----------


## nebule

> quel financement ?


Hum comme dis dj, le financement, quand ils veulent, ils le trouvent (pour installer leurs radars  gogo) ...
Pour passer la TVA des quipements  5,5% et pour amliorer les routes, ils trouvent pas ...  ::roll::  
Je vous laissse rflchier au pourquoi du comment...

Et peu importe le type du gouvernement dans l'opinion gnral motards = cauchemard donc, gauche droite, haut ou bas, tous les partis s'en moquent royalement  ::?:

----------


## Mdiat

> Qui dans sa ville n'a pas vu une infrastucture qui ne sert finalement pas  grand chose et dont l'argent aurait servi une autre cause (pas forcment celle des motards d'ailleurs). Mettre une fontaine sur un rond point, c'est jolie, mais est ce utile pour la conduite ?


Tous les organismes font des erreurs, objectives ou non, je crois qu'il devait y avoir une motivation et que tu ne la pas perue (qu'elle n'a pas t explique, qu'elle tait mauvaise...). Et puis je trouve cela joli, une fontaire au milieu des ronds-points (je veux dire qu'il n'y a pas que l'utilitarisme qu'il faut prendre en compte). Bref ce n'est pas si simple, mais en tout tat de cause, si des glissires de scurit pleines ne reviennent pas cher (d'aprs Dark_Ebola), quelles sauvent des bras, des jambes, des vies, et s'il n'y a aucune contre-indication, alors il est urgent de les installer. 
Suggestion : si les "motards en colre" faisaient une tude srieuse, chiffre, objective, finance, argumente au lieu de manifester pour ne pas payer une vignette, je suis sur qu'ils auraient le soutien de tous les usagers de la route et donc des politiques (qui ont besoin des lecteurs)...

----------


## Mdiat

> Hum comme dis dj, le financement, quand ils veulent, ils le trouvent (pour installer leurs radars  gogo) ...


Les radrs qui sauvent des vies, y compris de motards, alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu donnes l'impression de t'en plaindre  :8O:

----------


## progfou

Enfin, quand je vois que, quand les gens voient les panneaux des radars, ils freinent (ou pilent, encore pire !!!), je me demande si a ne serait pas mieux de ne pas prvenir ?

Ca me paraitrait mme normal, tu roules vite, t'es flash, normal.

----------


## Seb19

> je crois qu'il devait y avoir une motivation


Je pense que c'tait purement politique. Bref, peut tre y avait il un rel besoin. Au fait, la passerelle pour piton relie deux bars  ::roll::  




> si des glissires de scurit pleines ne reviennent pas cher (d'aprs Dark_Ebola), quelles sauvent des bras, des jambes, des vies, et s'il n'y a aucune contre-indication, alors il est urgent de les installer.


Ces glissires sont des Mototub, elles viennent s'ajouter sous les rails existants. C'est vrai quelles sont peu onreuses, par contre adapter tous le rseau routier reviendrait trs cher.

----------


## nebule

> Les radrs qui sauvent des vies, y compris de motards, alors je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu donnes l'impression de t'en plaindre


Hum, je pense qu'en concentrant cet argent dans une amlioration de la formation voiture, en martelant dans la tte des gamin ds 5/6 ans que la voiture = objet de mort!!!  
Ca marcherait bcp mieux!!!
Pourquoi tu expliques que certaines personnes respectent "par nature" le code de la route et d'autre pas du tout : L'ducation!

On en revient toujours au mme soucis : les parents  ::?: 




> Enfin, quand je vois que, quand les gens voient les panneaux des radars, ils freinent (ou pilent, encore pire !!!), je me demande si a ne serait pas mieux de ne pas prvenir ?
> 
> Ca me paraitrait mme normal, tu roules vite, t'es flash, normal.


+1, et pas besoin de panneau pour prvenir! C'est le jeux, ils feraient mieux de multiplier les radars mobiles afin que les gens respectent TOUT LE TEMPS!
A Nantes c'est terrible, y'a un radard qui a la coque de ceux  double sens mais ne prend que dans un sens!
Tu peux etre sur que t'as toujours un c***** qui freine devant toi meme dans le sens ou t'as pas le radard  :8O:

----------


## mavina

> Tu peux etre sur que t'as toujours un c***** qui freine devant toi meme dans le sens ou t'as pas le radard


Au moins le but du radar, faire ralentir les gens, est respect  ::): 

Fred

----------


## Admin

Ca ne les fait pas ralentir, mais piller comme des grosses tanches et a c'est dangereux.

----------


## yann2

> Hum, je pense qu'en concentrant cet argent dans une amlioration de la formation voiture, en martelant dans la tte des gamin ds 5/6 ans que la voiture = objet de mort!!!
> Ca marcherait bcp mieux!!!
> Pourquoi tu expliques que certaines personnes respectent "par nature" le code de la route et d'autre pas du tout : L'ducation!
> 
> On en revient toujours au mme soucis : les parents


Le genre de truc qui m'nerve... As tu des enfants toi mme ? Qu'est ce qui fait que toi et ton compagnon tes meilleurs parents que les autres ????

Je n'ai pas d'enfant donc je ne juge pas.

----------


## f_bobo

> Le genre de truc qui m'nerve... As tu des enfants toi mme ? Qu'est ce qui fait que toi et ton compagnon tes meilleurs parents que les autres ????
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'enfant donc je ne juge pas.


J'aides enfants et je ne me prtend pas le meilleur pre pour autant. Mais Nebule part d'une constatation pour en tirer une gnralit.
Ma femme travaille dans l'ducation et parfois on voit des trucs  :8O:  
MAis bon, il est plus facile de rprimer (a rapporte) que de former (a cote).

Sinon, sur un forum motard un homme en bleu citait sa ville ou avant radar fixe la vitesse moy tait de 100 110 sur le priph maintenant, c'est 90 au niveau du radar (voir beaucoup moins quand ils pilent.... ::evilred::   ) et sur le reste c'est plutt 130 !! O est le gain ? Je vous le demande....

----------


## mavina

> Ca ne les fait pas ralentir, mais piller comme des grosses tanches et a c'est dangereux.


Bah ya des cons partout, tu peux rien y faire, si au lieu de lacher le pied ca pile on n'y peut rien ... Quoi que vous disiez  ::aie::  

Fred

----------


## Qapoka

> Pourquoi tu expliques que certaines personnes respectent "par nature" le code de la route et d'autre pas du tout : L'ducation!
> 
> On en revient toujours au mme soucis : les parents



ou alors le temperament. Avec la meme education, 2 personnes qui n'ont pas le meme caractere agiront de maniere totalement differentes. L'une respectera a la lettre, l'autre beaucoup moins. (exemple concret: moi et mon frere)

----------


## nebule

> Le genre de truc qui m'nerve... As tu des enfants toi mme ? Qu'est ce qui fait que toi et ton compagnon tes meilleurs parents que les autres ????
> 
> Je n'ai pas d'enfant donc je ne juge pas.


J'en ai pas encore comme tu dis mais pour avoir t animatrice / pionne pendant 5 ans, je sais un peu comment fonctionne des enfants!

Exemple tout con : 
Les gamins  table dehors (5/6 ans) fasse  gupe, abeille ou autre truc qui fait bzzzzzzzzzz...
1er jour : arghh, bouf, grands gestes, hurlements... Bon vous imaginez bien le truc!
2eme jours : j'ai pris le truc en main : j'ai hurl plus fort qu'eux en leur disant de fermer les yeux, fermer la bouche et compter jusqu' 10!!!
Et bien au bout de 5 jours, ils avaient tous acquis le truc et ds que l'un deux disait "guepe" "abeille" ... c'tait automatique : bouffe et yeux ferms et ils comptaient jusqu' 10 dans leur tete!!!

Rsultat sur les 3 semaines, aucuns gamins de piqu!
Si tu leur explique pas, ils l'intgrent pas et s'ils l'intgrent pas, ils continuent les mmes "conneries" que leur parent  :8O:

----------


## nebule

> ou alors le temperament. Avec la meme education, 2 personnes qui n'ont pas le meme caractere agiront de maniere totalement differentes. L'une respectera a la lettre, l'autre beaucoup moins. (exemple concret: moi et mon frere)


Es-tu sur d'avoir t lev pareil ??? 
Avec mon frre on a 6 ans d'cart, je suis la "grande" et ca a bcp chang entre moi et lui ... 
Donc, mme parents ne veut pas dire meme ducation  ::?:

----------


## fnobb

> Bah ya des cons partout, tu peux rien y faire, si au lieu de lacher le pied ca pile on n'y peut rien ... Quoi que vous disiez  
> 
> Fred


d'autant plus que piler n'est pas interdit par le code de la route !  ::roll::

----------


## nebule

> l'ducation, c'est mal !


Non mais ca s'apprend, c'est pas inn!!!
Dire  ton gamin qu'il est nul c'est naze, lui dire que la betisse qu'il vient de faire est nulle c'est bcp mieux!
Mais facile sous le cou de la colre  ::?:

----------


## al1_24

Trouv sur le net



> Au volant, lusage du mobile serait aussi dangereux que lalcool
> Vendredi 30 juin 2006
> 
> Scurit - Une tude scientifique amricaine dmontre quun automobiliste qui utilise son mobile au volant a quasiment autant de chances davoir un accident quune personne conduisant avec 0,8 grammes d'alcool dans le sang.
> 
> Alcool ou tlphone au volant: mmes effets! C'est la conclusion avance par une quipe de scientifiques amricains mene par David Strayer, professeur en psychologie  l'universit de l'Utah, qui prcise: Nous avons constat que les automobilistes tlphonant au volant sont autant distraits que ceux sous l'emprise de l'alcool.  
> 
> Son tude dmontre que la perte de concentration due  l'utilisation d'un mobile au volant est quivalente aux effets d'une alcoolmie de 0,8 grammes par litre de sang, soit la limite lgale dterminant une conduite en t d'ivresse aux tats-Unis. En France, cette limite est fixe  0,5 gramme par litre.
> 
> ...

----------


## nebule

> d'autant plus que piler n'est pas interdit par le code de la route !



Ouai enfin il est pas non plus noter qu'tre "con" c'est interdis ...

----------


## mavina

> Ouai enfin il est pas non plus noter qu'tre "con" c'est interdis ...


Tout comme le fait d'tre un motard inconscient  :;): 

Fred

----------


## fnobb

> Ouai enfin il est pas non plus noter qu'tre "con" c'est interdis ...


heureusement, il n'y aurait plus grand monde sur les routes (sauf ceux prcds par des motards )  ::mouarf::

----------


## bilb0t

Moi les tudes " la con", a me fait toujours rire...

evidement qu'on est moins attentif quand on telphone, quand on parle  son/ses passagers, quand on chage de CD sur l'autoradio.

Mais quantifier prcisment que cette distraction quivaut  8mg. Porte nawak comme on dit par chez moi.

Dja que 2 personnes avec 8mg ne conduiront pas pareil et que la mme personne ne conduira pas de la mme faon avec 8mg suivant l'heure sont tat de fatigue, ce qu'il a mang, ...

----------


## Mdiat

> Mais quantifier prcisment que cette distraction quivaut  8mg. Porte nawak comme on dit par chez moi.


0.8 gramme.

Cela s'appelle des statistiques  :;):

----------


## Maxoo

srieux en france on roule beaucoup trop vite !!
moto, auto, vlo ...  ::aie::  

Et donc les radars pour l'instant : ca fait chier le monde, mais dans 2, 3 ans, on roulera plus doucement, et a sera super !!
On respectera les limitations, et il y a aura moins de tus sur la route ( cause des exces de vitesses bien sur).

Apres, pour ce qui est des constructions qui pourrait sauver des vies de deux roues, ca coute tres cher, alors la plupart du temps ca sera jamais fait. Et c'est pas normal.

----------


## Jahprend

Moi ce qui m'enerve c'est le systeme ou:
-Tu as un accident , c'est pas de ta faute et dommage pour toi t'as fum une cigarette clown ya 2 semaines y te font une analyse y trouve 0.01mg et c'est de ta faute parce que t'es sous effet de drogue.... :8O:

----------


## Maxoo

> 0.8 gramme.
> 
> Cela s'appelle des statistiques


C'est quand mme des tudes  la con. il ferait mieux de mettre le gars qui a pondu a  cherche des moyens de sauver des vies humaines.

----------


## bilb0t

Par contre pour la vitesse on se moque un peu du monde.

On ne fournit jamais d'tude "de localisation" sur le rapport lieu de l'accident/gravit de l'accident.

Et concrtement, c'est la ou on trouve le plus de radar (typiquement les autoroutes en Belgique) qu'on trouve le ratio le plus faible accident/mort...

J'attend toujours qu'on mette des radars prs des sorties d'cole ou ds les zones 30. La je commencerait  croire qu'on veut sauver des vies et non gagner plein de sousous

----------


## lakitrid

> De plus il faut dire que les scooter et vlo en ville conduisent vraiment comme des boulets ...


Bien vu la gnralisation
Je n'ai pas mon permis mais ca ne m'empeche pas de respecter les regles quand je roule en vlo en ville. Mais bon je ne suis pas parfait, donc c'est vrai que des fois je fais quelques erreurs.

----------


## f_bobo

Mouais, moi ce qui me rvolte c'est qu' chaque fois qu'il y a un accident c'est forcment la vitesse, ou l'alcool ou une drogue.
On ne parle jamais de connerie du conducteur ou d'un autre (queue de poisson etc.) ou de l'tat de la route... Parce que l on touche  la formation ou  la gestion des routes et c'est l'Etat qui en est + ou - responsable  des degrs divers. => pas touche  :8O:

----------


## Maxoo

> Bien vu la gnralisation
> Je n'ai pas mon permis mais ca ne m'empeche pas de respecter les regles quand je roule en vlo en ville. Mais bon je ne suis pas parfait, donc c'est vrai que des fois je fais quelques erreurs.


en vlo, moi le premier, je grille les feux rouges etc ... parce que je vais pas vite en vlo, alors je me dis que je peux griller le feu rouge ou y a personne et voila.

je dis pas que je fais pas attention, je dis que je respecte pas le code de la route en vlo.

C'est pas une gnralisation, c'est quand meme assez frquent de voir un scooter ou vlo passer du trottoir  la route et passer sur des passages pietons pour griller des feux, ou ne pas poser le pied au sol  un Stop, ou encore ne pas lever le bras pour tourner, et ne pas avoir de lumire le soir.

----------


## lakitrid

Tant que tu ne gnralise pas  :;):

----------


## nebule

> Mouais, moi ce qui me rvolte c'est qu' chaque fois qu'il y a un accident c'est forcment la vitesse, ou l'alcool ou une drogue.
> On ne parle jamais de connerie du conducteur ou d'un autre (queue de poisson etc.) ou de l'tat de la route... Parce que l on touche  la formation ou  la gestion des routes et c'est l'Etat qui en est + ou - responsable  des degrs divers. => pas touche


Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi mais alors compltement  :;):  

On trouve toujours une cause alors que parfois un nid de poule ou une bande de raccord glissante peut etre fatale !!!

----------


## Qapoka

> Mouais, moi ce qui me rvolte c'est qu' chaque fois qu'il y a un accident c'est forcment la vitesse, ou l'alcool ou une drogue.
> On ne parle jamais de connerie du conducteur ou d'un autre (queue de poisson etc.) ou de l'tat de la route... Parce que l on touche  la formation ou  la gestion des routes et c'est l'Etat qui en est + ou - responsable  des degrs divers. => pas touche


+1 

C'est bien vrai. La vitesse n'est pas LA responsable des accidents. C'est ni plus ni moins que l'un des facteurs. 50 km/h correspond a tomber du 4eme etage donc ca risque deja bien de tuer. 

Mais la vitesse a un enorme avantage, c'est un chiffre donc suffit de taper dessus et de dire : si la vitesse baisse, les morts vont baisser.

Changer les comportements (ah, les gens qui te collent  ::x:  ) ou ameliorer les routes, c'est faire des efforts et pas avoir des resultats direct. C'est 2 bonnes raisons pour lesquelles je ne pense pas que le gouvernement s'en occupera.

----------


## f_bobo

> +1 
> 
> C'est bien vrai. La vitesse n'est pas LA responsable des accidents. C'est ni plus ni moins que l'un des facteurs. 50 km/h correspond a tomber du 4eme etage donc ca risque deja bien de tuer. 
> 
> Mais la vitesse a un enorme avantage, c'est un chiffre donc suffit de taper dessus et de dire : si la vitesse baisse, les morts vont baisser.
> 
> Changer les comportements (ah, les gens qui te collent  ) ou ameliorer les routes, c'est faire des efforts et pas avoir des resultats direct. C'est 2 bonnes raisons pour lesquelles je ne pense pas que le gouvernement s'en occupera.


De plus, dans les pays nordiques, pour chaque accident ou du moins pour les gros (blesss, morts) il y a une enqute pour diagnostiquer les causes (vitesse, drogue, comportement, vhicule, infra-structures, etc.) Et ils essaient d'y pallier, c'es pas pour rien qu'ils ont de meilleurs rsultats !!!

----------


## doudoustephane

> srieux en france on roule beaucoup trop vite !!
> moto, auto, vlo ...


dans ce cas, si tout vient de la vitesse, comment expliques-tu le fait qu'en allemagne par exemple il roule encore plus vite que nous (et pas seulement sur les autoroutes non limites) et en angleterre aussi mais qu'a l'arrivee ils ont moins de morts??? si c'est pas la vitesse, la connerie des gens??
a bah non, impossible,  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## Anomaly

Cela s'explique parce que chaque peuple possde sa propre culture, ses propres comportements de manire gnrale, et il est bien connu que les Franais sont loin d'tre des modles.

S'attaquer  la vitesse et aux substances psychotropes permettra dj de rduire les morts. Elles ne sont videmment pas les seules causes, mais toute solution qui diminue le nombre de morts est la bienvenue.

----------


## doudoustephane

> psychotropes permettra dj de rduire les morts. Elles ne sont videmment pas les seules causes, mais toute solution qui diminue le nombre de morts est la bienvenue.


entierement d'accord, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi des radars a poignon...???
car quand on est sur l'autoroute en route normal, sans virage speciaux ou autre et que d'un seul coup, la limite passe de 130 a 110 et revient 1km apres a 130 et que au milieu du 110, y'a un radar, j'appel ca un radar a poignon moi, pas un radar a securite...??? t'appel ca comment toi alors???

----------


## Maxoo

pognon ? ou poignon ... deux fois de suites je sais pas si c'est une faute de frappe.

----------


## Mdiat

> car quand on est sur l'autoroute en route normal, sans virage speciaux ou autre et que d'un seul coup, la limite passe de 130 a 110 et revient 1km apres a 130 et que au milieu du 110, y'a un radar, j'appel ca un radar a poignon moi, pas un radar a securite...??? t'appel ca comment toi alors???


Un pige  cons, il suffit de ne pas tre con  :;):  (et c'est un mec qui s'est fait prendre  92 sur une portion d'autoroute limit  90 qui te dit a  ::aie::  )

----------


## Anomaly

> et que d'un seul coup, la limite passe de 130 a 110 et revient 1km apres a 130 et que au milieu du 110, y'a un radar, j'appel ca un radar a poignon moi, pas un radar a securite...???


Ecoute, je ne peux pas juger en toute objectivit alors que je ne connais pas cette section de route. Mais si la vitesse est diminue au milieu, il y a quand mme probablement une raison  cette limitation ponctuelle.

Radars, pognon ou scurit, j'ai l'impression que le gouvernement a voulu miser sur les deux plans  la fois. Peut-tre n'ont-il pas fait trop attention  l'impopularit de la mesure ni aux nombreux cafouillages et problmes ethiques des radars automatiques, mais j'aurais vraiment du mal  croire qu'ils aient fait une limitation de vitesse spciale sur une section dans le strict but d'y mettre un radar. Mme si c'tait le cas, le tronon est bien annonc  110, non ?

Le code de la route, c'est le code ; si on me demande de diminuer  110, je diminue  110. C'est tout. Je ne pense pas tre en position de me permettre de juger si la limitation me convient ou est justifie. Elle est l, je la respecte. S'il y a un radar au milieu de la section  110, c'est normal qu'il verbalise  110.

Si chacun applique le code comme a l'arrange, il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'il y ait des accidents sur la route.

----------


## nebule

> Ecoute, je ne peux pas juger en toute objectivit alors que je ne connais pas cette section de route. Mais si la vitesse est diminue au milieu, il y a quand mme probablement une raison  cette limitation ponctuelle.
> 
> [...]
> 
> Le code de la route, c'est le code ; si on me demande de diminuer  110, je diminue  110. C'est tout. Je ne pense pas tre en position de me permettre de juger si la limitation me convient ou est justifie. Elle est l, je la respecte. S'il y a un radar au milieu de la section  110, c'est normal qu'il verbalise  110.


Tout  fait d'accord, pourquoi toujours vouloir chercher la petite bete. Sur le periph nantais, une partie est  70 effectivement c'est chiant surtout sur une 2 fois 2 voies mais si c'est limit  70 c'est qu'il y a des raisons : bouchons frquents, sortie de stations essences, pont qui traverse l'erdre, ... 

Donc arreter de vous demander pkoi ca change, dites-vous que c'est comme a, il faut respecter car s'ils le font c'est qu'il y a une raison... C'est pas "juste pour vous embeter"




> Un pige  cons, il suffit de ne pas tre con  (et c'est un mec qui s'est fait prendre  92 sur une portion d'autoroute limit  90 qui te dit a


Comme dirai certain, c'est le jeu ... 
Enfin pris  92 ca veut dire que tu tais facile  95/96 ... Donc bon aprs, ca dpend des voitures mais tu as souvent une bonne marge donc tu devais facile etre  100 affich au compteur!
Nous on a test en moto (pas de plaque  l'avant donc pas de risque sur les radars nantais) et le radard a flash alors qu'on tait  105 (compteur avec des chiffres) au lieu de 90 ... En dessous ca flash pas!
Donc ok la moto est sous-value (rputation) mais bon, ca laisse une bonne marge  :;):  

D'ailleur,  propos de vitesse, quand on roule en moto, on a vite tendance  rouler 5/10 km au dessus pour viter le flot de voiture (et les abrut**) et parfois des voitures nous doublent  fond la caisse! Mais apparement ca les gnes pas de doubler des motos ... Ils se disent pas "merde je dois aller sacrment vite pour doubler  une moto qui dja roule vite"... 
Je me demande toujours ce qu'il y a dans la tete des gens pour ne pas respecter la vitesse avec une telle diffrence  :8O:

----------


## f_bobo

Tout  fait d'accord avec Anomaly sur les fous qui dboulent avec au bas mot 40 km/h de plus...
A Caen, il y a plusieurs endroits o la limitation est  50 en bas d'une grande descente donc mme avec le frein moteur et en faisant attention ben tu es  facile 60 donc "souriez"
Sinon, je trouve trs con de mettre des radards sur les routes les moins accidentognes comme les autoroutes. C'est le rseau secondaire qui est le pire mais l rien.
Dernier point sur lequel je suis  ::evilred::  c'est les voitures sans permis.T'arrives dessus sans t'en rendre compte car tu as l'impression, vu sa taille, que la voiture est loin... Et chose qui est totalement conne, c'est que sur les routes secondaires, ce sont soient des gens qui n'ont plus le permis pour alcoolmie ou trop nul pour l'avoir soient des petits vieux qui n'ont plus beaucoup de rflexe... qui ont ces voitures!
Ds que j'en vois une, je m'en mfis comme de la peste  :8O:  
Enfin bon, a m'nerve quoi...

----------


## Qapoka

> Donc arreter de vous demander pkoi ca change, dites-vous que c'est comme a, il faut respecter car s'ils le font c'est qu'il y a une raison... C'est pas "juste pour vous embeter"
> 
> ...
> 
> D'ailleur,  propos de vitesse, quand on roule en moto, on a vite tendance  rouler 5/10 km au dessus pour viter le flot de voiture (et les abrut**)


Euh, j'ai quand meme du mal a suivre. Tu dit de repecter les limites mais tu ne les respecte pas toi meme. Ou est la logique ?

----------


## 2Eurocents

> entierement d'accord, mais dans ce cas, pourquoi des radars a poignon...???


Et si on pouvait imaginer que quelque part,  la marge, ces radar  pognons aident  la prise en charge mdicale des victimes de la route  ::ange:: 

En effet, les estropis, handicaps, polytraumatiss et autres psent lourdement dans les budgets. Quelque part, l'argent gagn par ces radars, mme s'il ne va pas directement dans les caisses des hpitaux, va dans des caisses o il n'y aura pas besoin de rajouter de l'argent pris dans les budgets de la sant ... je ne sais pas si je suis trs clair  ::roll::

----------


## spirit_epock

Des rgles et loi ont t votes.

L'esprit franais lui c'est j'en ai rien  foutre, ce n'est pas pour moi.

Voila ce qui arrive ensuite.
C'est fous comment c'est facile de dire c'est toujours la faute des autres.
Mais trs peu de personnes assumes.

Ensuite certaines personnes se plaignent des messages de la surit routire.


Les motards sont quand mme surexposs au danger quoi on en dise.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ecoute, je ne peux pas juger en toute objectivit alors que je ne connais pas cette section de route. Mais si la vitesse est diminue au milieu, il y a quand mme probablement une raison  cette limitation ponctuelle.
> 
> Radars, pognon ou scurit, j'ai l'impression que le gouvernement a voulu miser sur les deux plans  la fois. Peut-tre n'ont-il pas fait trop attention  l'impopularit de la mesure ni aux nombreux cafouillages et problmes ethiques des radars automatiques, mais j'aurais vraiment du mal  croire qu'ils aient fait une limitation de vitesse spciale sur une section dans le strict but d'y mettre un radar. Mme si c'tait le cas, le tronon est bien annonc  110, non ?
> 
> Le code de la route, c'est le code ; si on me demande de diminuer  110, je diminue  110. C'est tout. Je ne pense pas tre en position de me permettre de juger si la limitation me convient ou est justifie. Elle est l, je la respecte. S'il y a un radar au milieu de la section  110, c'est normal qu'il verbalise  110.
> 
> Si chacun applique le code comme a l'arrange, il ne faut pas s'tonner qu'il y ait des accidents sur la route.


je suis d'accord sur le fait que c'est limite a 110 et je roule a 110. Ce que je dis, c'est que c'est absolument anormal de limite a 110 uniquement par ce qu'il y a un radar juste apres et que des que le radar est passe on revient a 130. car je t'assure, y'a absolument rien d'autre qu'une ligne droite a cette endroit avec un virage qui se prend a plus de 200...!!!!

----------


## doudoustephane

> Et si on pouvait imaginer que quelque part,  la marge, ces radar  pognons aident  la prise en charge mdicale des victimes de la route


la, je serai d'accord, le probleme, c'est que ca n'est pas le cas.
car les gouvernements savent sortis de l'argent en quantite monstrueux pour des conneries je dirai (je ne citerai rien pour pas faire polemique), mais par contre, quand il s'agit de boucher le trou de la secu, la, y'a plus un rond a mettre dedans!!! :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  comme c'est bizarre... des millions apparissent et disparaissent au bon vouloir du gouvernement...ca cloche la pour moi... ::roll::

----------


## GregPeck

> Tout  fait d'accord, pourquoi toujours vouloir chercher la petite bete. Sur le periph nantais, une partie est  70 effectivement c'est chiant surtout sur une 2 fois 2 voies mais si c'est limit  70 c'est qu'il y a des raisons : bouchons frquents, sortie de stations essences, pont qui traverse l'erdre, ...


Moi ce qui me saoule c'est que dans l'autre sens, le prif (2*2 voies) est coup en deux. Une voie vers l'autoroute de Paris et l'autre qui continue le prif. Donc forcment ca bouche.
L'endroit est connu des nantais et pourtant tous les matins il y en a des dixaines qui ne font pas la queue et qui double (par la droite) jusqu'au bout pour gagner du temps mais ils ne comprennent pas que si a bouche c'est aussi  cause de ce genre de comportements...

Et sinon, je pousse mon coup de gueule au niveau des rond point. A Nantes, on en est gav (j'en prend 24 en 25mn pour aller au boulot!). Combien d'entre vous se rappel qu'un rond point c'est "Priorit  l'anneau" et non "Priorit  gauche" ou "Priorit au plus rapide" ou encore "Priorit  la route la plus grosse" ?

----------


## yann2

> Moi ce qui me saoule c'est que dans l'autre sens, le prif (2*2 voies) est coup en deux. Une voie vers l'autoroute de Paris et l'autre qui continue le prif. Donc forcment ca bouche.
> L'endroit est connu des nantais et pourtant tous les matins il y en a des dixaines qui ne font pas la queue et qui double (par la droite) jusqu'au bout pour gagner du temps mais ils ne comprennent pas que si a bouche c'est aussi  cause de ce genre de comportements...


Je connais trs bien cet endroit et, comme toi, je suis furieux contre les abrutis qui remontent tout sur la droite. En mme temps ils sont presss, nous on a le temps videmment  ::roll::

----------


## bilb0t

C'est marrant, mais je constate souvent que les gens qui trouve que les radars c'est bien n'ont soit pas de boulot, soit pas de permis...

A 99% du temps, les gens se font flasher parce qu'ils sont  la bourre pour aller au boulot ou qu'il speed pour rentrer du boulot. Donc ce qu'on pnalise finalement, c'est l'honnte travailleur qui veut passer un peu plus de temps avec sa famille...

Et je sais que certain d'entre vous vont me rpondre: moi j'ai mon permis et je trouve a super les radars, blablabla... Je n'ai qu'une seule chose  rpondre: mon c.. !!!

----------


## nebule

> Et sinon, je pousse mon coup de gueule au niveau des rond point. A Nantes, on en est gav (j'en prend 24 en 25mn pour aller au boulot!). Combien d'entre vous se rappel qu'un rond point c'est "Priorit  l'anneau" et non "Priorit  gauche" ou "Priorit au plus rapide" ou encore "Priorit  la route la plus grosse" ?


Les ronds points, quand les gens savent bien les prendre c'est gnial! Et les villes (style Tours) ou y'en a pas un seul, je les dteste car pour faire demi tour quand t'es paum c'est impossible (ligne continue partout, sens interdit ... ville de me****)...
Mais  Nantes, tu les sens  10km les crtins qui savent pas prendre un rond point!

Alors petit rappel, priorit  l'anneau ca c'est sur ... Pas oblig de vous mettre  moiti sur le rond point pour y rentrer... On attend qu'il n'y est vraiment personne avant de passer (le rond point de Rennes est un exemple de conneries des gens  lui tout seul!!!  :8O:  ) et merci de rester  droite pour aller  droite ou tout droit et  gauche pour aller  gauche!
C'est pas compliqu mais t'as toujours des ****** et des ****** qui soit coupe le rond point (on est pas en F1, pas la peine de les prendre  la corde), soit se mettent  gauche pour aller  droite ... Ou s'engage alors que t'es  gauche rsultat tu peux pas sortir  la sortie d'aprs (cd rond point d'Atlantis ou j'ai rcement t force de refaire un tour pour ne pas cartonner avec un crtin qui venait de s'engager)...

Alors oui Nantes est une ville pleine de rond point mais quand les gens savent bien y conduire et sont un peu ractif (du rythme du rythme me disait ma monitrice) ca coule tout seul!!!  :;):  
Avis aux "trangers" vous savez  quoi vous en tenir!

----------


## virgul

Allez moi mon plus grand dfaut et qui m'nerve mme moi:

C'est que je gueule dans ma voiture  chaque fois qu'un crtin ne roule pas aux limitations et qu'il le pourrait le faire!

Ex concret: 

Le ou la pignoufle qui roule  60 dans le 80 et qui roule toujours  60 dans le 50.

Aprs ca se fait flash et ca dit: "Euh ben je roule pas vite moi, je comprend pas"

Ca pour moi c'est des dangers publique car il roule totalement faux et il devrais aussi avoir des retraits.

Quand  ma conduite c'est comme ca:

50:50
60: 60
80: ca se discute mais la plupart du temps quand il n'y a pas de maison et pas de radar c'est 110 (je sais c'est nulle mais faut bien rattrap le temps perdu  cause de ces pignoufles).

Une petite histoire qui m'est arriv l'autre jour:

j'arrive une BMW qui roulait bizzare (lger zigzag) sur une semi-autoroute et tout d'un coup il y avait une dviation car il nettoyait le tunnel donc il se rabat sur la piste de gauche. Il fait 200m comme ca puis sans aucune raison il se rabattat entre 2 cone sur la voie de droite. La je me dit il est tar celui la. Il avance encore de 100m et paf le camion de nettoyage sur ca voie (normal en mme temps)... il pille sur les frein moi aussi d'ailleurs je me dit je m'arrte histoire qu'il ne me fonce pas dedans quand il essayera de ce remettre sur la piste de gauche bref aprs 30 seconde d'hsitation et quinze appelle de phares de ma part il se remet sur la piste de gauche et continue 50m aprs (avoir les camions de nettoyage) paf il shoot un cone signalons qu'il roulait  60 dans le 80! Le cone se retrouve en plein milieu de la voie et moi ben pour pas le choper je doit me mettre sur la voie de droite pour l'viter (je sais pas ce qu'on fait les voitures de derrire  ::aie::  ) et aprs enfin la fin de ces travaux je peux le dpasser (c'tais 100 et lui roulait toujours  60) et la je voit un vieux avec la tte penchez en arrire pour mieux voir!!!

Alors dsol mais y a pas que ceux qui abuse de l'alcool, de la drogue et de je sais pas quelle mdicaments(ceux-la d'ailleurs  mon plus grand tonnement n'ont pas t cit: genre les dpressifs).

Y a aussi pas mal d'accident  cause des vieilles personnes qui ne savent plus rouler pour diverses raisons d'ailleurs et qui devrait se le faire retirer car c'est des dangers ambulant!  

Ne croyez pas que je cherche  dtramatisser ceux qui boivent au volant non mais faut considrer tous les autres cas de la route.

Alors faites comme moi: " Boire ou conduire j'ai choisi moi je bois au feu rouge!  ::aie::  "

----------


## nebule

> C'est marrant, mais je constate souvent que les gens qui trouve que les radars c'est bien n'ont soit pas de boulot, soit pas de permis...
> 
> A 99% du temps, les gens se font flasher parce qu'ils sont  la bourre pour aller au boulot ou qu'il speed pour rentrer du boulot. Donc ce qu'on pnalise finalement, c'est l'honnte travailleur qui veut passer un peu plus de temps avec sa famille...
> 
> Et je sais que certain d'entre vous vont me rpondre: moi j'ai mon permis et je trouve a super les radars, blablabla... Je n'ai qu'une seule chose  rpondre: mon c.. !!!


Bah tant mieux alors si tu penses ca dsol de te dire que c'est toi qui est  cot de la plaque!!!
Tu penses que parceque tu as un boulot et que t'es en retard tu peux rouler comme un con plus vite que la vitesse ?

Bah alors assume les consquences!
Perso je me pleind pas et si je suis  la bourre et bien je m'en prend qu'a moi meme et le lendemain je me lve plus tot!

Point barre, fin de la discution car je pense qu'on peut discuter de l'emplacement de certains radars mais surement pas de leur utilit!
Et surtout pour les trajets quotidiens (les plus mortel faut il le rappeler) ???  :8O:

----------


## nebule

> C'est que je gueule dans ma voiture  chaque fois qu'un crtin ne roule pas aux limitations et qu'il le pourrait le faire!
> 
> Ex concret: 
> 
> Le ou la pignoufle qui roule  60 dans le 80 et qui roule toujours  60 dans le 50.
> 
> Aprs ca se fait flash et ca dit: "Euh ben je roule pas vite moi, je comprend pas"


Tu m'tonnes! Je les dteste aussi...
comme sur les routes de campagne ou t'as souvent alternance de 70/90 et certains qui roulent  80 partout!!! P***** quels c***!

----------


## Satch

> C'est marrant, mais je constate souvent que les gens qui trouve que les radars c'est bien n'ont soit pas de boulot, soit pas de permis...
> 
> A 99% du temps, les gens se font flasher parce qu'ils sont  la bourre pour aller au boulot ou qu'il speed pour rentrer du boulot. Donc ce qu'on pnalise finalement, c'est l'honnte travailleur qui veut passer un peu plus de temps avec sa famille...


Rajoute  la fin : "Et qui peut crer des accidents..."

PS : J'ai un boulot, le permis et une femme que je suis prss de retrouver le week end, et pourtant je jubile quand je vois un abruti se faire flasher et d'autres rler sur les radars.
Vive les radars ! Je trouve qu'il n'y en a pas encore assez.

----------


## virgul

> Les ronds points, quand les gens savent bien les prendre c'est gnial! Et les villes (style Tours) ou y'en a pas un seul, je les dteste car pour faire demi tour quand t'es paum c'est impossible (ligne continue partout, sens interdit ... ville de me****)...
> Mais  Nantes, tu les sens  10km les crtins qui savent pas prendre un rond point!
> 
> Alors petit rappel, priorit  l'anneau ca c'est sur ... Pas oblig de vous mettre  moiti sur le rond point pour y rentrer... On attend qu'il n'y est vraiment personne avant de passer (le rond point de Rennes est un exemple de conneries des gens  lui tout seul!!!  ) et merci de rester  droite pour aller  droite ou tout droit et  gauche pour aller  gauche!
> C'est pas compliqu mais t'as toujours des ****** et des ****** qui soit coupe le rond point (on est pas en F1, pas la peine de les prendre  la corde), soit se mettent  gauche pour aller  droite ... Ou s'engage alors que t'es  gauche rsultat tu peux pas sortir  la sortie d'aprs (cd rond point d'Atlantis ou j'ai rcement t force de refaire un tour pour ne pas cartonner avec un crtin qui venait de s'engager)...
> 
> Alors oui Nantes est une ville pleine de rond point mais quand les gens savent bien y conduire et sont un peu ractif (du rythme du rythme me disait ma monitrice) ca coule tout seul!!!  
> Avis aux "trangers" vous savez  quoi vous en tenir!



Tout  fait d'accord avec toi mais y a deux problmes que tu as oubli de considrer:

Le premier les ronds point n'existe pas depuis longtemps et donc tout le monde n'as pas pass son permis quand il existait.

Le deuxime et c'est la le plus grave  mon sens c'est le maitre d'auto-cole qui te disent: "Tu veux faire juste  l'exa ne te mets pas sur la piste de gauche" rsultat il ne t'apprenne mme pas  t'en servir et surtout dans quelle cas tu peux t'en servir. C'tais comme ca il y a 4 ans quand j'ai pass mon permis et mon cousin l'a pass il y a une semaine et c'est toujours la mme chose en suisse en tout cas.

Rsultat les ronds points c'est freestyle chacun le prend  ca facon et ca fait la merde. Mais bon quand mme de plus en plus de gens commence  les prendre juste et c'est dj une bonne chose.

----------


## al1_24

> A 99% du temps, les gens se font flasher parce qu'ils sont  la bourre pour aller au boulot ou qu'il speed pour rentrer du boulot. Donc ce qu'on pnalise finalement, c'est l'honnte travailleur qui veut passer un peu plus de temps avec sa famille...


As-tu vraiment pris le temps de vrifier le temps que tu gagnes en dpassant les limitations ?
 moins de rouler 30 ou 40 km/h au dessus de la limitation, le gain est ngligeable. Sans compter le stress supplmentaire par rapport  une conduite "ppre"...
Aprs, c'est une question de choix personnel

----------


## bilb0t

> Bah tant mieux alors si tu penses ca dsol de te dire que c'est toi qui est  cot de la plaque!!!
> Tu penses que parceque tu as un boulot et que t'es en retard tu peux rouler comme un con plus vite que la vitesse ?


oui !




> Bah alors assume les consquences!


Je paye et sur le PV j'insulte copieusement la police et l'tat.



> Perso je me pleind pas et si je suis  la bourre et bien je m'en prend qu'a moi meme et le lendemain je me lve plus tot!


Si t'aime mieux tre au boulot qu'en famille c'est ton problme...



> Point barre, fin de la discution car je pense qu'on peut discuter de l'emplacement de certains radars mais surement pas de leur utilit!


Je ne suis pas convaincu de leur utilit. Je pense que si on faisait repasser le permis tout les 5 ans  tout le monde et si on interdisait au jeune de moins de 25 ans d'avoir des voiture de 200Ch on en serait pas l



> Et surtout pour les trajets quotidiens (les plus mortel faut il le rappeler) ???


La je pense qu'il faut voir comment on interprte les chiffres.

----------


## Jahprend

> Tu m'tonnes! Je les dteste aussi...
> comme sur les routes de campagne ou t'as souvent alternance de 70/90 et certains qui roulent  80 partout!!! P***** quels c***!


LOL C'est pas une diffrence de 10km/h qui fait tout  ::?:

----------


## bilb0t

> Rajoute  la fin : "Et qui peut crer des accidents..."
> 
> PS : J'ai un boulot, le permis et une femme que je suis prss de retrouver le week end, et pourtant je jubile quand je vois un abruti se faire flasher et d'autres rler sur les radars.
> Vive les radars ! Je trouve qu'il n'y en a pas encore assez.


Envoie moi une copie de ton permis ensuite on pourra en discuter.

Sinon moi j'ai une ferrari, un chateau et je mange tout les jours au resto...

----------


## Satch

> Envoie moi une copie de ton permis ensuite on pourra en discuter.


J'ai autre chose  faire. Tu le crois ou tu ne le crois pas, je n'ai rarement eu autant rien  f.... de quelque chose.

----------


## doudoustephane

> As-tu vraiment pris le temps de vrifier le temps que tu gagnes en dpassant les limitations ?
>  moins de rouler 30 ou 40 km/h au dessus de la limitation, le gain est ngligeable. Sans compter le stress supplmentaire par rapport  une conduite "ppre"...
> Aprs, c'est une question de choix personnel


faux. moi, ca m'arrive de rouler 10km/h au-dessus et je gagne parfois presque 10min sur 12km!!!! et oui, simplement parce que, par exemple, y'a une portion de route ou si tu roule a 50, la limitation, tu as 6feux au rouge a la suite en 500m!!! et tu y passe donc, 5min... moi, a 60-65, j'ai tout au vert!!! :8O:  ils ont qu'a les regles mieux ces feux aussi, c'est eux qui le cherche... et du coup, bien souvent, j'evite un tordu qui sort des feux et qui roule a 65 pour 90 (et j'assure que ces tous les jours qu'il y a des co***** comme ca...) et donc, a l'arrivee, j'ai gagne deja 10min sur simplement si peu de km. t'en fais 100 comme ca avec les feux rouges que tu as au vert toi et pas les autres et tu vas tres vite voir la difference... en sirotant ton cafe penards pendant que l'autre se fais ch*** sur la route... ::aie::

----------


## yann2

> Je ne suis pas convaincu de leur utilit. Je pense que si on faisait repasser le permis tout les 5 ans  tout le monde et si on interdisait au jeune de moins de 25 ans d'avoir des voiture de 200Ch on en serait pas l


Pourquoi seulement pour ceux qui ont moins de 25 ans ??? Sur ce point je suis d'accord avec toi. Les voitures puissantes,  quoi a sert ? Tir de Bowling from Columbine (a deux trois mots prs) : 



> Lorsqu'une personne achte un fusil mitrailleur, ce n'est pas pour chass le cerf.


Avis aux heureux propritaires de BMW, de porsche ou .... de moto (je sens que je vais me faire taper  ::aie::  )

----------


## bilb0t

> As-tu vraiment pris le temps de vrifier le temps que tu gagnes en dpassant les limitations ?
>  moins de rouler 30 ou 40 km/h au dessus de la limitation, le gain est ngligeable. Sans compter le stress supplmentaire par rapport  une conduite "ppre"...
> Aprs, c'est une question de choix personnel


100 km  120km/h: 50'
100 km  150km/h: 40'

Soit 10' --> ou 10 min, c'est rien du tout !!!
soit 20% --> waouw, j'ai t augment de 20% !!!

tout est une question de point de vue...

----------


## bilb0t

> J'ai autre chose  faire. Tu le crois ou tu ne le crois pas, je n'ai rarement eu autant rien  f.... de quelque chose.


Bon, jusque  preuve du contraire, je considre rai donc que tu n'as pas de permis !!!

Moi aussi quand j'avais 6 ans je trouvais que fumer c'tais mal !!!

----------


## virgul

> Je ne suis pas convaincu de leur utilit. Je pense que si on faisait repasser le permis tout les 5 ans  tout le monde et si on interdisait au jeune de moins de 25 ans d'avoir des voiture de 200Ch on en serait pas l


D'accord pour le premier pas d'accord pour le second!

Car : dj j'ai moins de 25 et j'ai 217 Ch! Je n'ai jamais fait d'accident  part un refus de priorit et c'tais avec une voiture  95Ch (ma premire)! Et pourtant je me suis dj fait rentrer dedans deux par deux personne de plus de 25 et qui n'avait pas de voiture  200ch plutot 100, 120Ch!

Moi je trouve 15 fois plus dangereux un jeune avec une voiture de 75ch qui roule  160 (vitesse maxi) que un qui roule  la mme vitesse mais qui a 200Ch (et oui si tu as une bonne tenu de route tu fait moins d'accident).

De plus des voiture  180Ch ca roule  peine moins vite et tout les jeunes pas trop riche en ont une il ne serait donc pas concern.

Et pour finir tu ne va pas t'achet une voiture  200Ch quand tu as 30 ans et des gamins  moins que tu veulent manger des chips tout les jours?

----------


## Maxoo

> faux. moi, ca m'arrive de rouler 10km/h au-dessus et je gagne parfois presque 10min sur 12km!!!! et oui, simplement parce que, par exemple, y'a une portion de route ou si tu roule a 50, la limitation, tu as 6feux au rouge a la suite en 500m!!! et tu y passe donc, 5min... moi, a 60-65, j'ai tout au vert!!! ils ont qu'a les regles mieux ces feux aussi, c'est eux qui le cherche... et du coup, bien souvent, j'evite un tordu qui sort des feux et qui roule a 65 pour 90 (et j'assure que ces tous les jours qu'il y a des co***** comme ca...) et donc, a l'arrivee, j'ai gagne deja 10min sur simplement si peu de km. t'en fais 100 comme ca avec les feux rouges que tu as au vert toi et pas les autres et tu vas tres vite voir la difference... en sirotant ton cafe penards pendant que l'autre se fais ch*** sur la route...


et le ballon d'un enfant qui est jet sur la route, et l'enfant qui court pour le chercher.

et toi qui n'as pas le temps de freiner, car tu roules trop vite ...

Ce serait dommage.
Rouler en ville au dessus de 50, c'est tre un meurtrier.

----------


## Maxoo

> Bon, jusque  preuve du contraire, je considre rai donc que tu n'as pas de permis !!!
> 
> Moi aussi quand j'avais 6 ans je trouvais que fumer c'tais mal !!!


vas y montre ton permis ici !!

----------


## bilb0t

> Pourquoi seulement pour ceux qui ont moins de 25 ans ???


Parce que j'en ai 28  ::mrgreen::  

Et plus srieusement parce que je pense qu'il faut passer par une phase d'apprentissage avant de jouer avec des "grosses" voiture.



> Les voitures puissantes,  quoi a sert ?


A lever des meufs ?  ::mrgreen::  

Parfois c'est confortable et scurisant de savoir qu'il "t'en reste sous le pied"...

----------


## bilb0t

> vas y montre ton permis ici !!



J'ai rien  prouver moi, je suis contre les radars !!!  ::mrgreen::  

Bon va falloir que je trouve un scanner...

----------


## nebule

> Je paye et sur le PV j'insulte copieusement la police et l'tat.


Tu ferai mieux de te dire que t'es trop c**!  :8O:   et que c'est bien fait pour toi !




> Si t'aime mieux tre au boulot qu'en famille c'est ton problme...


Ho oui, j'adore tellement mon boulot ! C'est vrai!
Non j'ai une vie, un ami, une maison en construction, des projets mais je privilgie les transports en commun et quand je peux c'est voiture et je prend mon mal en patience comme la plupart des gens qui roulent  la "bonne" vitesse  :8O:  

Je me demande si tu rponds pas toutes ces conneries juste pour te faire lincher ???

----------


## Maxoo

> Membre extrmement actif(ve)


c'est pas pour rien ...

----------


## GregPeck

> Je me demande si tu rponds pas toutes ces conneries juste pour te faire lincher ???


Je me posais excatement la mme question...

----------


## Jahprend

C'est le lapin en peluche le plus rebel que j'ai jamais vu ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> et le ballon d'un enfant qui est jet sur la route, et l'enfant qui court pour le chercher.
> 
> et toi qui n'as pas le temps de freiner, car tu roules trop vite ...
> 
> Ce serait dommage.
> Rouler en ville au dessus de 50, c'est tre un meurtrier.


desole, mais un enfant avec ballon, c'est en ville et habitation. la, j'ai oublie de precisez qu'il y a juste une petite partie a cote d'une zone industrielle (pas dedans) et que de la campagne...
d'autant que leur feux serai regle pour 50, je n'y verrai aucun inconvenient a y rouler...

----------


## virgul

> et le ballon d'un enfant qui est jet sur la route, et l'enfant qui court pour le chercher.
> 
> et toi qui n'as pas le temps de freiner, car tu roules trop vite ...
> 
> Ce serait dommage.
> Rouler en ville au dessus de 50, c'est tre un meurtrier.


Parce que tu crois qu'a 50 tu t'arrtes????? ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::  

C'est ce qu'il veulent te faire croire... 

"Heureux sont les ignorants"

Tu doit aussi tre un meurtrier alors car qui n'a pas une fois rouler  plus de 50 dans le 50 par mgarde????? 

Maxoo tu me fait toujours bien rire

----------


## bilb0t

> Tu ferai mieux de te dire que t'es trop c**!   et que c'est bien fait pour toi !


Je joue, je perd, je paye... C'est ma philosophie.




> Ho oui, j'adore tellement mon boulot ! C'est vrai!
> Non j'ai une vie, un ami, une maison en construction, des projets mais je privilgie les transports en commun et quand je peux c'est voiture et je prend mon mal en patience comme la plupart des gens qui roulent  la "bonne" vitesse


Grand bien vous fasse... Mais c'est peut-tre aussi parce que ma voiture est un peu pourrie que j'adore pas rester dedans.




> Je me demande si tu rponds pas toutes ces conneries juste pour te faire lincher ???


Arghh il va falloir que je me modre...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Maxoo

> Tu doit aussi tre un meurtrier alors car qui n'a pas une fois rouler  plus de 50 dans le 50 par mgarde?????


je dis pas que j'ai jamais roul au dessus de la limitation, mais dire comme le faisais doudouallemand qu'il roulait au dessus et que il trouvait ca normal, je trouve ca nul.




> Maxoo tu me fait toujours bien rire


encore heureux !!
Sinon  quoi servirai la Taverne !!




> Parce que tu crois qu'a 50 tu t'arrtes?????


Plus rapidement qu'a 60.  ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Plus rapidement qu'a 60.


et bien je peux te dire que je m'arrete plus rapidement avec ma 206 a 60 que ma copine a 50 avec sa super 5!!1 :8O:   t'expliques ca comment???? ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> et bien je peux te dire que je m'arrete plus rapidement avec ma 206 a 60 que ma copine a 50 avec sa super 5!!1  t'expliques ca comment????


et tu t'arreterai encore plus rapidement a 50.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::   ::mrgreen::

----------


## virgul

> Citation:
> bilb0t a crit :
> Membre extrmement actif(ve) 
> 
> c'est pas pour rien ...


C'est pas ca qu'il falllait dire  :;):  mais:

Message  son compteur: 285 message rellement post incluant la taverne 433.

C'est presque du 50-50 ca? ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  





> Plus rapidement qu'a 60.


Ca dpend qui car ca dpend la force que tu mets sur le frein faut pas croire que parce que tu roule  50 et que tu presse avec 20kg sur ton frein tu vas freiner comme c'est crit dans le manuelle.

Doudouallemand tu as ta rponse

----------


## bilb0t

> et bien je peux te dire que je m'arrete plus rapidement avec ma 206 a 60 que ma copine a 50 avec sa super 5!!1  t'expliques ca comment????


0 Ta copine  les pieds trop lger.
0 Ta copine est une femme et par essence, les femmes ne savent pas conduire.
0 La super 5 freine moins bien que la 206.

Cocher toutes les rponses possibles.

----------


## lou87

H bien disons qu'un soir sur le chemin pour rentrer chez moi, je sort d'un virage et donc j'acclre pour me redonner de l'lan, et bien juste au moment o je commenais  acclrer, il y a une pitonne qui passe sur la route entre 2 voitures  qui se trouvaient sur le cot inverse (circulation, arrt au feu rouge).

Et bien je peux dire que j'ai eu peur ! J'tais en train d'acclrer pour reprendre de l'lan, et bien je peux dire et j'avais le pied compltement enfonce sur la pdale de frein, jusqu'au blocage des roues, je ne pouvais pas faire autrement car elle traversait assez proche du virage.

Ma voiture n'ayant pas de direction assiste (205 diesel, 1993), j'ai quand quand mme russi  la maintenir droite ( peu prs), mais je peux dire que la pitonne et moi avons eu la trouille. J'avais russi  m'arrter pour la laisser passer  environ 2  4 mtre de l o elle se trouvait, je ne lavait pas vu sortir d'entre les voiture a m'avait fait une de ses trouilles, d'une part parce qu'elle tait assez, et d'autre part je sortait d'une virage et j'tait en voie d'acclrer... Apparement elle tait aussi gner de m'avoir fait freiner comme a, car je crois qu'elle ne regardait pas de mon cot.

Donc il n'y a pas que l'alcool qui cause des accident smais aussi les pitons inconscient... (Personnellement je ne bois pas d'alcool).

----------


## Satch

> Bon, jusque  preuve du contraire, je considre rai donc que tu n'as pas de permis !!!
> 
> Moi aussi quand j'avais 6 ans je trouvais que fumer c'tais mal !!!



C'est un concours de purilit ?

----------


## Maxoo

> C'est un concours de purilit ?


je pense qu'il a gagn.

----------


## doudoustephane

> H bien disons qu'un soir sur le chemin pour rentrer chez moi, je sort d'un virage et donc j'acclre pour me redonner de l'lan, et bien juste au moment o je commenais  acclrer, il y a une pitonne qui passe sur la route entre 2 voitures  qui se trouvaient sur le cot inverse (circulation, arrt au feu rouge).


en parlant de ca et pour repondre a Maxoo, moi aussi ca m'est arrive ca. je roulais a 10km/h car bouchon.
double voie de circulation de chaque cote, une estafette a cote de moi. et bien un pieton s'est retrouve sur mon capot car il a traverse au rouge pieton sans regarde et deboule de derriere l'estafette!! donc tu vois bien que tu peux etre a 10 et renverse qq, comme a 60 ou tu peux sans probleme...

----------


## lou87

Et pour avouer quand je suis en retard au boulot il est vrai que j'ai une certaine tendance  rouler  60km/h, mais c'est pas linaire, quand j'ai un virage, ou une cole ou quand je voie des gens sur le cot, mme en retard je baisse l'allure, et d'ailleurs j'aime pas rouler vite.

Mais j'acclre un peu plus vite quand je double un camion (autoroute, nationale), et aprs je ralentis (vitesse autoris) une fois rabattu sur la voie de droite, je fais a car une fois quand je doublais un camion, ou quand j'tais avec quelqu'un, le camion passait sur la voie de gauche alors que l'on/je tais en train de le doubler, depuis j'apprhende quand je double une camion, voil pourquoi je fais comme a.

----------


## loka

> Bon, jusque  preuve du contraire, je considre rai donc que tu n'as pas de permis !!!
> 
> Moi aussi quand j'avais 6 ans je trouvais que fumer c'tais mal !!!



moi je trouve toujours que c'est mal  ::aie::

----------


## Maxoo

> en parlant de ca et pour repondre a Maxoo, moi aussi ca m'est arrive ca. je roulais a 10km/h car bouchon.
> double voie de circulation de chaque cote, une estafette a cote de moi. et bien un pieton s'est retrouve sur mon capot car il a traverse au rouge pieton sans regarde et deboule de derriere l'estafette!! donc tu vois bien que tu peux etre a 10 et renverse qq, comme a 60 ou tu peux sans probleme...


oui mais a 10, il est pas mort ou projet  10 mtres ...
tu vois trs bien de quoi je veux parler.

Ce je veux juste dire, c'est qu'il faut faire attention en ville, et donc rouler  plus de 50, c'est de la folie.

----------


## 2Eurocents

> 100 km  120km/h: 50'
> 100 km  150km/h: 40'


 ::yaisse2::  

100 km  200 km/h -> 30'

T'es qu'un petit joueur !!!

Et en plus, j'tais bourr, je tlphonais, j'avais pas mes feux ni mes lunettes et j'tais  contresens (il y a toujours moins de risque de bouchons quand on roule  contresens sur l'autoroute) ...

----------


## loka

> 100 km  200 km/h -> 30'
> 
> T'es qu'un petit joueur !!!
> 
> Et en plus, j'tais bourr, je tlphonais, j'avais pas mes feux ni mes lunettes et j'tais  contresens (il y a toujours moins de risque de bouchons quand on roule  contresens sur l'autoroute) ...



t'as oublier que tu dormais aussi et qu'une heure aprs tu t'es retrouv dans ton lit  ::mouarf::

----------


## ilood

Salut

 Dans le fil de la discussion on parlait de vitesse, un petit article : Non! La vitesse ne tue pas

Concernant les limitations de vitese je pense que la meilleure vitesse est celle le mieux adapte  la situation. En ville il est quelque fois prfrable d'tre bien en dessous du 50, pres des ecoles par exemple, etc et d'autre fois la limitation  50 semble franchement barbante, par exemple un grand boulevard qui passe dans un zone industrielle ou rouler  un max de 70 km/h me semble pas dangereux.

----------


## Qapoka

> LOL C'est pas une diffrence de 10km/h qui fait tout


+1. J'avoue ne pas voir le probleme de rouler a 80km/h. La vitesse est loin d'etre excessive. Et la difference entre 70 et 80 km/h, faudra m'expliquer.

----------


## mavina

> +1. J'avoue ne pas voir le probleme de rouler a 80km/h. La vitesse est loin d'etre excessive. Et la difference entre 70 et 80 km/h, faudra m'expliquer.


10km/h ?
Avec ce raisonnement en cascade, ya aucune diffrence entre 180 et 70
(puisqu'aucune entre 70 et 80, 80 et 90, 90 et 100, ...)  :;): 

Fred

----------


## doudoustephane

> 10km/h ?
> Avec ce raisonnement en cascade, ya aucune diffrence entre 180 et 70
> (puisqu'aucune entre 70 et 80, 80 et 90, 90 et 100, ...) 
> 
> Fred


non, la tu confonds tout car tu changes sans arret la vitesse de reference (de base). si elle est de 70, elle est pas de 80, d'ou la difference de raisonnement...

----------


## mavina

ca n'en est pas moins un raisonnement bidon, tout comme le mien  :;): 

Ya pas aucune diffrence puisqu'il y a 10km/h.

Fred

----------


## Qapoka

> 10km/h ?
> Avec ce raisonnement en cascade, ya aucune diffrence entre 180 et 70
> (puisqu'aucune entre 70 et 80, 80 et 90, 90 et 100, ...) 
> 
> Fred


Soyons raisonnable, voulez vous? J'ai bien dit 10 km/h et non pas 110. 

rien+rien+rien... = beaucoup. C'est evident mais pour reprendre sur ce que j'ai dit, c'est entre 70 et 80 (le raisonnement serait different pour 10 et 20 par exemple). Quelle difference ?

Pour ilood : C'est toi qui as mit les ratures sur le document ? Je ne voudrai pas commetre d'impair... diplomatie, diplomatie...

----------


## nebule

> +1. J'avoue ne pas voir le probleme de rouler a 80km/h. La vitesse est loin d'etre excessive. Et la difference entre 70 et 80 km/h, faudra m'expliquer.


Je ne disais pas que 10km /h changeait la vie mais je critiquais les conducteurs qui roulent un cou en sous-vitesse et un cou en sur-vitesse... Pour eu ils sont toujours  la meme vitesse (80 dans mon ex) alors que la rglmentation varie suivant les portions : un cou 70 (car travers de carrefour ou village) et un cou 90 (car campagne)...
Et y'a rien de plus agacant que de tomber derrire quelqu'un comme a!

Aprs, 10km, ca peut faire la diffrence au moment de s'arreter pour ne pas craser un gamin ou un cycliste ...
Enfin si vous pensez que roulez 10km au dessus c'est pas grave ... Et bien allons y, roulez vite  !  ::(:

----------


## nebule

> Je joue, je perd, je paye... C'est ma philosophie.


Donc, tu reconnais que tu es trop c** de conduire comme cela!
C'est encore pire car tu es conscient que tu es dangeureux mais ca te gne pas!




> Grand bien vous fasse... Mais c'est peut-tre aussi parce que ma voiture est un peu pourrie que j'adore pas rester dedans.


Oui t'as raison et j'ai une ferrari avec clim et tout option bien sur!
C'est pas une histoire de temps, de boulot, de voiture, juste une histoire de respect!

----------


## bilb0t

> 100 km  200 km/h -> 30'


Mais moi, ma corsa elle fait pas du 200  ::mrgreen::  

Par contre, je constate que tu ludes le reste de la rflection... classique...




> Donc, tu reconnais que tu es trop c** de conduire comme cela!


Non, je reconnais que mes actes ont des consquences. Je roule trop vite, j'en suis conscient, mais si je me fais chopper, jepaye. C'est le jeux.





> C'est encore pire car tu es conscient que tu es dangeureux mais ca te gne pas!


Je ne pense pas tre dangereux. J'adapte ma vitesse   la situation et  mon vhicule (ce que je n'ai pas toujours fait...)

----------


## lou87

Encore une petite 'anecdote' : aujourd'hui je vais mang avec mes collgues, et l'on voit un accident, une vielle camionnette et une peugeot 306.

On fait tout le ncessaire (SAMU, faire circuler les voitures ('y a rien  voir'), s'assurer que le gars reste assis (car il est sorti de sa 306 sacrment amoche),...)

Cause de l'accident un jeune conducteur (A) qui a une vielle camionnette (et je n'exagre pas quand je dis vieille), sa direction s'est bloque, et sa roue qui a fait des siennes, donc il n'a plus eu de contrle sur son vhicule, et  percut la 306 qui venait en sens inverse, la 306 est bien enfonc cot conducteur, et la roue de la camionnette compltement dissoci du vhicule (cot chauffeur).

Comme quoi il y a une inffinite de cause d'accident...

----------


## 2Eurocents

> Par contre, je constate que tu ludes le reste de la rflection... classique...


Constate ce que tu veux ... je ne visais pas  participer au dbat, juste  me moquer un peu ... Je n'ludais donc rien ... ou plutot, oui, j'ludais tout !

Alors, si je dois revenir sur le dbat, ma position est celle-ci : Le code de la route est le mme pour tous. Il n'y a aucune raison que certains en aient une interprtation diffrente parce qu'ils sont dans un vhicule diffrent (plus ou moins puissant, plus ou moins bien entretenu, plus ou moins sr, ...) ou parce que leur situation personnelle les incite  le faire (retard, grosse exprience, ...) Une limitation de vitesse diffrente du rgime gnral est, le plus souvent, fonde. Je n'ai pas  la remettre en cause parce que je ne connais pas tous les lments qui ont conduit  son application : 
- largeur des voies (20 cm de moins que la norme, c'est 20 km/h de moins aussi), 
- tat de surface ou dformation de la chausse, 
- type de revtement, 
- facteurs de risque (zone d'ombre/humidit, gravillons, sable, terre, ...),
- Intersections  niveau ou file oppose sans sparation,
- etc. Je n'ai pas l'usage exclusif de la route. A ce titre, je tente de respecter scrupuleusement les rgles de partage, et j'aimerai que tous les autres conducteurs en fassent autant, cela augmenterait notre esprance de vie  tous, Si, d'aventure, il m'arrivait de ne pas respecter ces rgles, j'espre plutt me faire prendre et sanctionner, plutt que de me crasher et de faire des victimes (dont moi). La route n'est pas un terrain de jeu, et on n'a tous qu'une seule vie. Si certains considrent certains radars automatiques comme des pompes  pognon, je crois que ce sont de bon contribuables ... donnez, donnez, donnez encore. Ces radars ne m'ont jamais gn et je ne contribue pas  leur russite financire. De toutes manires, la voiture, c'est *MAL* : a cote cher, a pollue, c'est dangereux. Essayez de perdre un peu de temps quelque fois, ou de dgager du temps pour pouvoir, en toute serenit, utiliser vos jambes, les transports en commun ou les deux-roues. Vous verrez, c'est le premier pas qui cote ... aprs, avec l'habitude, a change la vie, et pas en mal (une seule voiture pour une famille de 5 personnes, 15000 km par an, essentiellement pour les vacances et les runions de famille - je vous assure que a dgage du budget !)

Voila. J'en conviens, c'est une position rigide, limite vieux con, mais tout le reste je m'en fous tellement je vis bien avec  :;):

----------


## Satch

> Non, je reconnais que mes actes ont des consquences. Je roule trop vite, j'en suis conscient, mais si je me fais chopper, jepaye. C'est le jeux.


Et si tu shootes quelqu'un ou que tu provoques un accident alors que si tu avais t un poil moins vite tu aurais pu viter a ?

Et ne me dis pas que c'est impossible que a arrive.

----------


## bilb0t

> Et si tu shootes quelqu'un ou que tu provoques un accident alors que si tu avais t un poil moins vite tu aurais pu viter a ?
> 
> Et ne me dis pas que c'est impossible que a arrive.


- Et si tu "shoot" quelqu'un en respectant les limitations de vitesse ? T'accuseras quoi/qui ?
- Et si je me prends un mtorite sur le coin de la geule ?

J'adopte une conduite dfnsive, je suis trs prudent et trs attentif mais je roule vite. C'est un fait. J'estime que certaine limit

----------


## Satch

> - Et si tu "shoot" quelqu'un en respectant les limitations de vitesse ? T'accuseras quoi/qui ?
> - Et si je me prends un mtorite sur le coin de la geule ?
> 
> J'adopte une conduite dfnsive, je suis trs prudent et trs attentif mais je roule vite. C'est un fait. J'estime que certaine limit



Rpond  la question.

----------


## GregPeck

Tu n'a pas l'air de comprendre que ce n'est pas un jeux et qu'il n'est pas question d'amendes mais de vie...



> Je me fais goaller, je paye.





> Je roule trop vite, j'en suis conscient, mais si je me fais chopper, jepaye





> C'est le jeux.





> Je joue, je perd, je paye...



Et enfin:



> Je roule trop vite, j'en suis conscient


Suivi par 



> Je ne pense pas tre dangereux


C'est ma prfr la dernire. Aller dans dconner, dis nous que tu te moque de nous depuis le dbut  :8O:

----------


## progfou

Tu fais ce que tu veux...quand il n'y a personne sur la route, et que la visibilit est largement suffisante.
Mais j'ai encore vu ce week-end un mec sr de lui, qui connait la route "par coeur", eh bien, arriv trop vite, et tout droit dans le virage.
Quand au bout du virage il n'y a rien ou juste un arbre, a tuera juste le conducteur, voire mme pas (je ne le souhaite pas de toutes faons), mais l il y avait une voiture qui arrivait...

Et vlan...

Rsultat ?
1 bless grave, 1 lger, je vous laisse deviner lequel n'a rien.

Lire ce que je lis avec *bilb0t* a me fait vraiment mal.
Surtout qu'_a priori_ tu n'as jamais eu/vu d'accident grave d  la vitesse (et parfois  l'alcool).
Quand tu as sous les yeux un corps dchiquett, a te calme.

----------


## Satch

> Quand au bout du virage il n'y a rien ou juste un arbre, a tuera juste le conducteur, voire mme pas (je ne le souhaite pas de toutes faons)


Ben moi je le souhaite. Famille ou pas, gentil ou pas, s'il dconne tant pis pour lui et je n'ai aucune compassion pour lui.

Oui, je sais, je suis un con sans coeur.

----------


## yann2

> Oui, je sais, je suis un con sans coeur.


Ouf ! J'ai failli ragir...

----------


## nebule

> Tu fais ce que tu veux...quand il n'y a personne sur la route, et que la visibilit est largement suffisante.
> Mais j'ai encore vu ce week-end un mec sr de lui, qui connait la route "par coeur", eh bien, arriv trop vite, et tout droit dans le virage.
> Quand au bout du virage il n'y a rien ou juste un arbre, a tuera juste le conducteur, voire mme pas (je ne le souhaite pas de toutes faons), mais l il y avait une voiture qui arrivait...
> 
> Et vlan...
> 
> Rsultat ?
> 1 bless grave, 1 lger, je vous laisse deviner lequel n'a rien.
> 
> ...



Je suis entirement d'accord avec toi. C'est toujours ce que je dis aux gens autour de moi ! Si le mec (la nana peut importe) est trop con et qu'il se tue tout seul, je m'en fou ! Je pleurerai pas sur sa tombe, par contre s'il tue quelqu'un ou s'en sort handicap bah ca va etre  la socit de payer et c'est la famille d'un innocent qui sera accabl de chagrun!
Et qu'en j'en vois qui tue des gens avec leur voiture (alcool ou non) et qui s'en sorte avec 3 ou 4 ans de prison seulement!
Si quelqu'un tuait une de mes proches avec sa voiture  cause de la vitesse, alcool ou autre, et qu'il faisait 3 ans de prison, je me chargerai personnellement de mettre fin  sa vie prmatuement! Par quel moyen je sais pas mais de colre on trouve !  ::(:  
Non mais de quel droit on peut tuer "en toute lgalit" avec sa voiture et ne perdre "que" 3 ans de sa vie!

----------


## lou87

Mais je dis que la vitesse en fait parti de cette causalit d'acident....

Car hier si en entrant dans mon village, je roulais un poil plus vite (dont lgrement au dessus de 52km/h, qui est ma vitesse, ben oui je suis un A, lol), et bien je serais peut tre plus l...

Il y en avait un qui sortait au mme moment en essayant d'viter des cones avec une distante assez exagr, car les cones taient juste  cot du trotoir, il sortait  tout allure du village, j'ai juste eu le temps d'essayer de me rapproch du bord, et lui d'essayer de se rabbattre d'urgence sur sa voie....

Ca s'est jou  quelques secondes, j'tais tellement abasourdi que je n'ai pas klaxonn, c'est la conductrice de derrire qui dt le faire.... Si jamais il s'tait rabattu sur sa voie quelques secondes aprs, il m'aurait enfonc le cot conducteur et avec sa vitesse, moi avec....

----------


## yann2

> Mais je dis que la vitesse en fait parti de cette causalit d'acident....
> 
> Car hier si en entrant dans mon village, je roulais un poil plus vite (dont lgrement au dessus de 52km/h, qui est ma vitesse, ben oui je suis un A, lol), et bien je serais peut tre plus l...
> 
> Il y en avait un qui sortait au mme moment en essayant d'viter des cones avec une distante assez exagr, car les cones taient juste  cot du trotoir, il sortait  tout allure du village, j'ai juste eu le temps d'essayer de me rapproch du bord, et lui d'essayer de se rabbattre d'urgence sur sa voie....
> 
> Ca s'est jou  quelques secondes, j'tais tellement abasourdi que je n'ai pas klaxonn, c'est la conductrice de derrire qui dt le faire.... Si jamais il s'tait rabattu sur sa voie quelques secondes aprs, il m'aurait enfonc le cot conducteur et avec sa vitesse, moi avec....


Moralit : les cnes sont aussi dangereux que l'alcool

 ::dehors::

----------


## lou87

lol  ::mouarf::  , a me fait rire l, mais hier je peux dire que je n'avais pas le coeur  rire...

----------


## Qapoka

> Moralit : les cnes sont aussi dangereux que l'alcool


Ben oui, jen deduit ca aussi.  ::D:  

Plus serieusement, c'est l'autre automobiliste qui aurait ete responsable et pas ta vitesse. Bon, si ca peut permettre dans certain cas d'eviter des accident, tant mieux. 

En fait, ce qui me gene le plus dans le fait d'accuser la vitesse, la vitesse et rien que la vitesse (ou l'alcool), c'est qu'on ne fait rien pour le reste des causes. (trop cher d'eduquer les gens et de reparer les routes ?)

A mon avis, la vitesse est responsable seule de 10% des accidents grand max. Mais elle doit etre co-responsable dans 100% des cas (c'est physique, plus tu va vite, plus ca fait mal). Un autre co-responsable a egalite avec la vitesse, c'est le manque de solidite des voitures. (c'est physique, plus le choc est attenue, moins ca fait mal). 

Mais bon, sur ce sujet, les constructeurs bossent.

----------


## Satch

> Plus serieusement, c'est l'autre automobiliste qui aurait ete responsable et pas ta vitesse.


SI elle avait t plus vite ALORS elle aurait eu un accident.
Sa vitesse aurait t une des causes de l'accident.

A ct de a, comme il y a des limitations et qu'elle aurait t au dessus...

cause + infraction = responsabilit, mme en petite part.

----------


## Qapoka

> SI elle avait t plus vite ALORS elle aurait eu un accident.
> Sa vitesse aurait t une des causes de l'accident.
> 
> A ct de a, comme il y a des limitations et qu'elle aurait t au dessus...
> 
> cause + infraction = responsabilit, mme en petite part.


Mettons alors une cause ultraminoritaire (2% de responsabilite). Etant donne qu'il suffit que l'autre se decale de 5 cm de plus pour compenser 10 km/h en moins de la part de lou87.

Cependant, ne me comprend pas mal. Il a tres bien fait de rouler moins vite, ca lui a eviter un accident.

Mais pas besoin de culpabiliser pour ceux qui roulent a 52 (mais ceux qui roulent a 70 dans les villages grrr )

----------


## Bakura

Ouch, j'avais jamais vu cette page, et a m'a donn envie de vomir les dernires photos  :8O:  !

Franchement, jamais je pourrais vivre comme a, je pense que je me serai tir une balle (et encore, elle a mme plus ses mains pour le faire). Alors ok faut prendre la vie du bon ct mais l elle ne ressemble plus  rien, elle peut plus sortir dans la rue, je suppose qu'elle doit suivre des traitements draconiens. Peut-tre qu'elle a subi des oprations qui font qu'elle attrapera le cancer plus facilement et tout, bref, c'est vraiment affreux, moi je prfrerai mourrir que d'tre comme a.

----------


## Satch

> elle peut plus sortir dans la rue


Bah si, elle peut.

----------


## ilood

C'est mme surprenant qu'une grande brle s'en sorte vivante.
En gnral, les grands brls meurent d'infections dans les heures ou jours qui suivent le drame.

----------


## spirit_epock

La personne qui subit l'accident s'en sort principalement beaucoup moins bien que celle qui le commet.

Le temps que le jugement final soit pris (sances repousses, appel(s) du prvenu  tout v) les dix de prescription sont arrivs et le tribunal  d'autres cs  traiter.

----------


## lou87

H !!!! Ne drivez pas ^^

J'tais dans le norme 52km/h dans un village, et mme je n'tais qu' l'entre... Jusqu' preuve du contraire le niveau de tolrance est de 55km/h dans le village....

Alors je n'tais pas hors de la norme  ::): , merci de ne pas l'oublier  ::P:

----------


## bilb0t

> Lire ce que je lis avec *bilb0t* a me fait vraiment mal.
> Surtout qu'_a priori_ tu n'as jamais eu/vu d'accident grave d  la vitesse (et parfois  l'alcool).
> Quand tu as sous les yeux un corps dchiquett, a te calme.


Comme tu ne connais pas ma vie, je vais t'aider  recentrer le dbat...

Ma mre est dcde avec 4 autres personnes dans un accident en mai 2002 l'accident  eu lieu  hauteur du tribunal de Huy (Belgique). 

Ce que je dis c'est que la principale cause d'accident sur les routes, c'est pas l'alcool, c'est pas la vitesse, ce sont les gens qui ne savent pas conduire !!!

Je ne m'amuse pas  rouler comme un fangio quand je suis bourr. Je ne lis pas mon journal dans les embouteillages. Je ne regarde pas la TV en conduisant, je ne suis pas debout sur mes freins ds un longue descente. Je n'essaye pas d'impressionnner mes passager. Je ne fais pas la course sur la route. 
Par contre je roule en gnral plus vite que la limitations de vitesse. J'adopte une conduite dfensive. 

Et l'hypocrisie gnral du: "moi je respect toujours les limitations de vitesse". Je leur rpond: mon c.. Toute les personnes que je connais et qui ont leur permis reconnaisse que les vitesses ne sont pas toujours adapte. Et que les radars c'est des pompes  fric et qu'ils n'ont aucun caractre prventif. Ils sont toujours situ  des endroits non dangereux pour faire de la tune. De plus en Belgique on ne peut pas flasher dans un courbe (il y a une jurisprudence la dessus) donc les radars ne peuvent se retrouver que sur de longue ligne droite. Jamais  ct des coles, jamais dans les zones trente. Bref prventif, mon cul !!!

----------


## Satch

> Et si tu shootes quelqu'un ou que tu provoques un accident alors que si tu avais t un poil moins vite tu aurais pu viter a ?

----------


## bilb0t

Tu sais que ta question est pose de manire orriente et que la seule rponse possible est celle que tu attends  savoir que je le regretterai toute ma vie...

Je vais donc te rpondre qu'avec des si on peut faire ou dire n'importe quoi.

Et si en passant  40km/h  ct d'une cole t'es freins surchauffe et que tu crase un classe entire qui traverse pour monter ds son bus scolaire.

Et si  2km/h ton moteur par en couille et projette de l'essence enflamme sur un jardin d'enfant ?

Tu voix mieux le niveau de ta question ?

----------


## Satch

> Tu voix mieux le niveau de ta question ?


Les autres questions que tu cites ne me rendent pas responsable, et c'est toute la diffrence.
Tu te caches derrire ton argument de "conduite dfensive" et ignore volontairement que la vitesse *peut* te rendre *responsable* d'un accident.

----------


## virgul

> Ce que je dis c'est que la principale cause d'accident sur les routes, c'est pas l'alcool, c'est pas la vitesse, ce sont les gens qui ne savent pas conduire !!!


+10000000000000000000000000000000


Je suis tout  fait d'accord avec toi le problme est aussi que certaine personne ne roule pas assez et ce qui fait que quand elle prennent le volant n'ayant plus l'habitube ou pas assez d'entrainement elle commettent des fautes (c'est la mme chose pour les sportifs). 

Certaine personne sont fort dans le sport d'autres sont plus  mme de conduire une voiture.

c'est comme si tu disais  Ronaldinho de jouer moi vite parce que les autre sont paniqus quand il le voit arriver!  ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> Les autres questions que tu cites ne me rendent pas responsable, et c'est toute la diffrence.
> Tu te caches derrire ton argument de "conduite dfensive" et ignore volontairement que la vitesse *peut* te rendre *responsable* d'un accident.


Je maintiens que ta question est ridicule parce qu'elle est orriente !

Quand tu conduis tu peux tre responsable d'un accident. C'est tout !!!

----------


## bilb0t

> c'est comme si tu disais  Ronaldinho de jouer moi vite parce que les autre sont paniqus quand il le voit arriver!


J'aime assez  repeter  ma femme que je suis l'aigle de la route (Mad Max 1)... ::mouarf::

----------


## yann2

> Ce que je dis c'est que la principale cause d'accident sur les routes, c'est pas l'alcool, c'est pas la vitesse, ce sont les gens qui ne savent pas conduire !!!


Donc, toi, tu es un grand pilote !!!

Je pense plutt que le danger ce sont ceux qui sont persuads de bien  conduire  et qui pensent pouvoir se permettre quelques excs...

----------


## Satch

> Quand tu conduis tu peux tre responsable d'un accident. C'est tout !!!


La diffrence entre un excs de vitesse et des freins qui lachent c'est que dans le premier cas c'est conscient et vitable, et pas dans le 2me.
Et je constate que tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  ma question, qui est tout  fait valable puisque tu fais quelque chose consciemment.

Continue  dire  ta femme que tu es l'aigle de la route si tu veux, tu finiras en hrisson cras.

----------


## virgul

> J'aime assez  repeter  ma femme que je suis l'aigle de la route (Mad Max 1)...


 :8-):   ::aie::   ::mouarf::  




> Les autres questions que tu cites ne me rendent pas responsable, et c'est toute la diffrence.


Pas responsable????? T'es  ::fou::  toi??? si tu entretiens ta voiture correctement tes freins ne vont jamais faire de telle chose.

Tu es responsable de ta voiture c'est pas les pouvoirs publiques qui le seront en tous cas.

Crois tu que tu ne te sentiras pas autant responsable que si tu avais roul trop vite? Sa c'est pas sure

----------


## bilb0t

> Donc, toi, tu es un grand pilote !!!
> 
> Je pense plutt que le danger ce sont ceux qui sont persuads de bien  conduire  et qui pensent pouvoir se permettre quelques excs...


Non, je ne suis pas un pilote. Je suis un conducteur expriment. Je ne suis pas sur la route pour faire la course avec les automobilistes.

Et je maintiens ce que j'ai dit. Les routes sont dangereuses parce que les gens roule mal. Pas parce que les gens roule vite (bien que certaines personnes roulent vite l o c'est mal).

ce que je veux essayer de vous sortir de la tte c'est que la vitesse est la cause principale d'accident grave sur les routes. Maintenant j'ai jamais dit que je traversais les village  130. Je dis qu'il y a certain endroit ou on peut rouler plus vite que les limitations de vitesse et d'autres non.

----------


## Admin

Pour rpondre  Qapoka, rouler  60 au lieu de 50, c'est 10 metres de plus si tu dois freiner. 10 metres qui peuvent te manquer un jour.

Je roulais dans Paris  50km/h un jour, et un type traverse la route en courant juste devant un bus sans regard, je me mfie toujours des bus donc j'ai lev le pied  40km/h, et bien le type  lev la tte, m'a vu et est rest fig sur la route, il a pris peur, moi j'ai pill, je me suis arrt  20cm de ses genoux.

Moralit : si j'avais conserv ma vitesse de 50km/h je le percutait. Maintenant je peux invoquer "oui mais c'est 50 en ville blablabla, pas de passage piton blablabla" ou alors me dire que je dois adapter ma vitesse en fonction des circonstances, et pour moi rouler  60km/h n'est pas adapt aux circonstances.

----------


## Admin

Les mauvais conducteurs c'est toujours les autres c'est bien connu  ::mouarf::

----------


## progfou

> Non, je ne suis pas un pilote. Je suis un conducteur expriment.


Est-on expriment un jour ?
Il peut tout arriver,  tout moment, l'exprience permet d'en viter beaucoup...mais pas tout.
Je suis dsol pour ta mre, videment, je ne pouvais pas savoir. Par contre, que a ne t'empche pas de rouler vite (car je roule vite aussi par moment, mais c'est peu frquent), a m'tonne un peu.
Je suis d'accord pour dire que les gens qui ne savent pas conduire sont trs dangereux (ne serait-ce que les personnes ages qui roulent  70 sur une 4 voies parcequ'ils ne veulent pas aller trop vite  :8O:  ).

----------


## bilb0t

> Et je constate que tu n'as toujours pas rpondu  ma question





> Tu sais que ta question est pose de manire orriente et que la seule rponse possible est celle que tu attends  savoir que je le regretterai toute ma vie...


Ce que je veux te faire remarquer, c'est que dans ta question, le jour ou tu causes un accident pour une raison X ou Y tu le regrettes toujours toute ta vie !!! Ta question est nulle parce que la vitesse ou non ne modifie en rien la rponse.

Mais comme tu ne lis visiblement pas les rponses attentivements, je me demande si c'est bien la peine de dbattre...

----------


## Satch

> Pas responsable????? T'es  toi??? si tu entretiens ta voiture correctement tes freins ne vont jamais faire de telle chose.
> 
> Tu es responsable de ta voiture c'est pas les pouvoirs publiques qui le seront en tous cas.


Mme avec une voiture bien entretenue ce n'est pas exclu qu'un problme engendrant un accident ne survienne.
C'est dans ce sens l que je le disais. Ca me semblait vident.

----------


## nebule

> Comme tu ne connais pas ma vie, je vais t'aider  recentrer le dbat...
> 
> Ma mre est dcde avec 4 autres personnes dans un accident en mai 2002 l'accident  eu lieu  hauteur du tribunal de Huy (Belgique). 
> 
> Ce que je dis c'est que la principale cause d'accident sur les routes, c'est pas l'alcool, c'est pas la vitesse, ce sont les gens qui ne savent pas conduire !!!
> 
> Je ne m'amuse pas  rouler comme un fangio quand je suis bourr. Je ne lis pas mon journal dans les embouteillages. Je ne regarde pas la TV en conduisant, je ne suis pas debout sur mes freins ds un longue descente. Je n'essaye pas d'impressionnner mes passager. Je ne fais pas la course sur la route. 
> Par contre je roule en gnral plus vite que la limitations de vitesse. J'adopte une conduite dfensive. 
> 
> Et l'hypocrisie gnral du: "moi je respect toujours les limitations de vitesse". Je leur rpond: mon c.. Toute les personnes que je connais et qui ont leur permis reconnaisse que les vitesses ne sont pas toujours adapte. Et que les radars c'est des pompes  fric et qu'ils n'ont aucun caractre prventif. Ils sont toujours situ  des endroits non dangereux pour faire de la tune. De plus en Belgique on ne peut pas flasher dans un courbe (il y a une jurisprudence la dessus) donc les radars ne peuvent se retrouver que sur de longue ligne droite. Jamais  ct des coles, jamais dans les zones trente. Bref prventif, mon cul !!!


C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, tu estimes que parceque tu ne fais pas des grosses conneries au volant, tu peux quand mme rouler avec 3 verres d'alcool dans le sang, ou en roulant 10km/h au dessus de la limite!
Et bien sache que mme les pilotes ne doivent pas se permettent cela!

Et comment peux-tu juger que "tu sais" conduire mieux qu'un autre ? Tu as fais des stages de pilotages, tu as gagn des comptition ?
Et mme si c'tait la cas, pilote ou non, *tu dois respecter* car c'est comme a!
Si tout le monde se mets  faire ce qui lui plait, t'imagine les 30 000 000 de conducteurs sous prextextes que chacun sait mieux conduire que le voisin ou qu'il a une meilleure voiture ou je sais pas trop quoi faire ce qu'il veut!

Franchement, t'es vraiment  balancer contre un mur!
Moi une solution radicale pour les mecs (ou nanas) qui vont trop vite : tu les arretes et t'as la machine juste  cot qui leur mets leur caisse en forme de cube, comme  la casse tu vois...
Je suis sure que ca en refroidirait plus d'un!

Mon pre a tendance  conduire n'importe comment. Pour sa chance il n'a jamais eu d'accident, PV ou autre depuis ses dbuts mais jamais je ne pleurerai s'il se fou en l'air car il roulait trop vite (comme toujours)... Par contre s'il fou un gamin en l'air, je serai la premire  l'engueuler et  le dtester!
Mais j'ai beau lui expliquer, il reste hermtique, ca le fait marrer de prendre les ronds points  la corde et de rouler jusqu' 90 en ville sur les "lignes droites"...

Et bien, je lui souhaite juste de se foutre en l'air, pas trop grave mais juste assez pour le calmer  :8O:

----------


## 2Eurocents

De toutes faon, tout le monde sait que la vitesse n'a jamais tu personne ! Ce sont les accidents qui font des victimes.  ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> Est-on expriment un jour ?


Chaque jour un peu plus. Mais conduire a s'apprend !!!

Et une bonne fois pour toute je ne traversse pas les village  200km/h

Par contre sur autoroute je suis plus proche du 140-150 que du 120.
Sur les quais  Lige (limit  50 -70 et 90 suivant l'endroit) je suis toujours  100. Etc...

J'adapte ma vitesse  la situation !!!

----------


## Satch

> Mais comme tu ne lis visiblement pas les rponses attentivements, je me demande si c'est bien la peine de dbattre...


Tu as rpondu  la question en disant "de toute faon elle ne veut rien dire". Si tu provoques un accident en faisant quelque chose qui aurait pu tre vit, c'est pire. C'est pas comme si un piton se jetait sous tes roues au dernier moment.

Mais bon, continue  te voiler la face, tu es un con de toute faon.
Oui, j'insulte ouvertement. Modrez le message si vous voulez, je maintiendrai ce que je dis : Celui qui roule vite sous couvert de "conduite dfensive" en ludant le fait qu'il peut provoquer un accident  cause de a, alors que a pourrait tre vit est un con.

Et des cons de ce genre il y en a beaucoup.

----------


## Mdiat

Dans le film Collatral (je cite de mmoire) :




> --Vous l'avez tu !
> --Techniquement parlant c'est la balle que j'ai tir qui l'a tu.

----------


## Admin

> Chaque jour un peu plus. Mais conduire a s'apprend !!!
> 
> Et une bonne fois pour toute je ne traversse pas les village  200km/h
> 
> Par contre sur autoroute je suis plus proche du 140-150 que du 120.
> Sur les quais  Lige (limit  50 -70 et 90 suivant l'endroit) je suis toujours  100. Etc...


Et tu trouve normal de rouler  100 en ville au lieu de 50 ?

De plus sur autoroute, si quelqu'un veut dboiter en roulant  120, elle peut regarder dans son retro et dboiter, toi tu arrive entre le controle et le dboitement a cette vitesse....




> J'adapte ma vitesse  la situation !!!


Alors tu evalue mal la situation....

----------


## virgul

C'est mme dans ce sens que je trouve ca dangereux car les personnes qui n'y connaisse rien au voiture.

genre:

La pression des pneus (c'est trs important)
Qu'il y aie de l'huile dans le moteur
La grandeur des dessin des pneus
Comment attacher qqch sur son toit et pas n'importe comment (en france vous tes champion pour ca)
Rouler pendant 2h et faire une pause (rien que 5 min. pour se dgourdir la tte et les jambes).
Prendre un virage juste (extrieur puis tu pique  l'intrieur)
Savoir freiner!
Savoir se prselectionner
Savoir prendre un rond point

et la liste est longue

Ben moi je te parie que 20  50% des personnes qui roulent actuellement ne respecte pas au moins un de ces points! 

Les gens ne sont pas duqu correctement pour conduire

Certe la vitesse xcessive de certain mais elle est quasiment toujours accompagn d'un autre couak pour qu'il y aie un accident. La majeur partie du temps tu enlve le petit couak et paf l'accident n'aurait probablement pas eu lieu!

Mais c'est vrai que si tu enlve la vitesse le petit couak n'aurait peut-tre pas provoqu l'accident mais  long terme ca fini par le provoquer vitesse ou pas.

----------


## progfou

Je ne sais pas comment sont les quais  Lige, mais si c'est 70 et que tu roules  100, le jour o il y a une voiture qui dbouche...

Mon pre aussi roule trop vite, il a *en plus* le rgulateur, qui fait qu'il oublie parfois que c'est lui qui conduit et pas l'ordinateur de bord, et il fait des carts.
Il est expriment (des centaines de milliers de km) mais il conduit parfois comme un pied...

----------


## lou87

Personne ne peut vraiment dire qu'il est un conducteur expriment, car chaque jour l'on apprend  ses dpends d'avoir de nouveaux rflexes, de faire face  toujours de nouveaux problmes routiers (pitons, circulations, jeunes conducteurs, camions, travaux,...)....

Je connaissais un personne qui roulait sur les simples routes  deux voies, de 100  120km/h, (virages compris) j'avais beau dire que j'avais confiance, que a ne me drangeait pas... Mais je ne pouvais m'empcher d'tre malade sur le sige passager (avant), mais je ne voulais pas l'avouer, mais j'avais  chaque fois peur...

Et quand il doublait il s'approchait  la mme vitesse jusqu' tre tout prs de la voiture avant de la doubler.... A vrai dire je n'tais pas vraiment rassure quand il roulait comme a, j'avais peur...

----------


## bilb0t

> C'est vraiment du n'importe quoi, tu estimes que parceque tu ne fais pas des grosses conneries au volant, tu peux quand mme rouler avec 3 verres d'alcool dans le sang, ou en roulant 10km/h au dessus de la limite!
> Et bien sache que mme les pilotes ne doivent pas se permettent cela!


Mais je suis pas pilote bordel !




> Et comment peux-tu juger que "tu sais" conduire mieux qu'un autre ? Tu as fais des stages de pilotages, tu as gagn des comptition ?


Je peux juger que je conduits mieux qu'un autre parce que je le vois. Je ne fais pas de comptitions (parce que je suis pas sur la route pour faire la course) mais j'ai fait des stages de pilotages.




> Et mme si c'tait la cas, pilote ou non, *tu dois respecter* car c'est comme a!


Moi quand on me dit de pisser droit pour de mauvaise raison a m'nnerve. Je suis probablement pas fait pour la dictature...




> Si tout le monde se mets  faire ce qui lui plait, t'imagine les 30 000 000 de conducteurs sous prextextes que chacun sait mieux conduire que le voisin ou qu'il a une meilleure voiture ou je sais pas trop quoi faire ce qu'il veut!


Je ne dis pas que je sais mieux conduire que tout le monde. Je dis qu'il y a bcp de gens qui conduise comme des pieds ! Et je ne discutte pas du code de la route en gnral, mais de la vitesse en particulier. Libre  toi d'tendre le sujet, mais ne me fait pas dire ce que je n'ai pas dit. Je suis pour les priorit de droite, pour les feux rouges, pour la priorit des usagers faibles, ...




> Franchement, t'es vraiment  balancer contre un mur!


Mais heu...




> Moi une solution radicale pour les mecs (ou nanas) qui vont trop vite : tu les arretes et t'as la machine juste  cot qui leur mets leur caisse en forme de cube, comme  la casse tu vois...
> Je suis sure que ca en refroidirait plus d'un!


Hitler il avait une solution radicale pour les juifs... Je suis pas super pour les solutions radicales moi !




> Et comment peux-tu juger que "tu sais" conduire mieux qu'un autre ? [...]Mon pre a tendance  conduire n'importe comment.


Donc il n'y a pas que moi qui juge...





> Pour sa chance il n'a jamais eu d'accident, PV ou autre depuis ses dbuts mais jamais je ne pleurerai s'il se fou en l'air car il roulait trop vite (comme toujours)... Par contre s'il fou un gamin en l'air, je serai la premire  l'engueuler et  le dtester!
> Mais j'ai beau lui expliquer, il reste hermtique, ca le fait marrer de prendre les ronds points  la corde et de rouler jusqu' 90 en ville sur les "lignes droites"...


Je n'admire pas les gens qui conduisent comme des pieds. Je ne l'ai jamais dit et je ne l'ai jamais fait. Sauf si tu arrives  me prouver le contraire. Encore une fois, je dis juste que c'est pas aprce qu'on ne repecte pas systmatiquement les limitations de vitesses qu'on est un danger publique. rien d'autre.




> Et bien, je lui souhaite juste de se foutre en l'air, pas trop grave mais juste assez pour le calmer


a c'est pas trs gentil. Tu t'en voudra si a lui arrive...

----------


## lper

> Et des cons de ce genre il y en a beaucoup.


Tout  fait d'accord, ne pas se rendre compte que l'on est un danger pour les autres est un signe avanc de connerie ! ::twisted::

----------


## Admin

Bilb0t gagne un point Godwin.




> Moi quand on me dit de pisser droit pour de mauvaise raison a m'nnerve. Je suis probablement pas fait pour la dictature...


Je crois que tu ne sais pas ce qu'est une dictature  ::?:   ::?:

----------


## mavina

Et si on arrettait les ataques personnelles et les amalgames foireux ? (surtout celui avec hitler, qui n'a aucun rapport)
Parceque autant avant ca trollait dans la gentillesse et la convivialit, autant l ca devient malsain. Ya des cons qui conduisent mal, des gens biens qui conduisent mal, des cons qui conduisent bien, et des gens biens qui conduisent bien. Dbat clos, je me dsabonne de cette discussion...

Fred

----------


## lou87

C'est vrai que quelque part Fred a raison, un dbat c'est quoi ?

C'est juste une opposition de point de vue, o l'on argumente, et non violence orale pour montrer notre dsaccord....

Ce que je disais est vrai, mais je ne fesais que le raconter comment je ressentais cette situation, c'est tout...

On devrait calmer un peu les motions et soit continuer calmement, soit clore le sujet,  vous de choisir...  ::):

----------


## bilb0t

> Tu as rpondu  la question en disant "de toute faon elle ne veut rien dire". [...]


J'ai rpondu  la question en disant que ma rponse serait le mme sans le facteur vitesse. Il faut lire mon petit. Et je passe sur les insultes. a arrive quand on s'nnerve.




> Et tu trouve normal de rouler  100 en ville au lieu de 50 ?


Oui et non. Quand tu es sur les quais, 2 bandes et que  droite t'as la Meuse, a me drange pas (et je suis loin d'tre le seul mme si c'est pas un argument je le reconnais)
Par contre si je traverse un quartier rempli de priorit de droite avec un parc dans un coin et une cole dans l'autre, 50 c'est parfois un peu trop...




> De plus sur autoroute, si quelqu'un veut dboiter en roulant  120, elle peut regarder dans son retro et dboiter, toi tu arrive entre le controle et le dboitement a cette vitesse....


Avec une dif de 20-30km/h ? jamais sauf si le pilote  parkinson, ou qu'il est aveugle ou qu''il est tellement lent que de toute faon il ne devrait pas rouler sur l'autoroute .




> Alors tu evalue mal la situation....


Parfois...




> [...]


Entirement d'accord.




> Je ne sais pas comment sont les quais  Lige, mais si c'est 70 et que tu roules  100, le jour o il y a une voiture qui dbouche...


de la Meuse ? C'est a que je veux dire.  quoi a sert de limiter  70 si personne ne peut dbouler de droite, qu'il y a 2 bandes et une berne centrale et que le revtement  t refait il y  un an (tronon Seraing - Lige). J'y peu rien si 70 c'est compltement dbille  cet endroit.




> Personne ne peut vraiment dire qu'il est un conducteur expriment, car chaque jour l'on apprend  ses dpends d'avoir de nouveaux rflexes, de faire face  toujours de nouveaux problmes routiers (pitons, circulations, jeunes conducteurs, camions, travaux,...)....


Et donc fasse  une situation nouvelle, on s'adapte. Qand on ne connait pas, c'est prudence prudence




> Je connaissais un personne qui roulait sur les simples routes  deux voies, de 100  120km/h, (virages compris) j'avais beau dire que j'avais confiance, que a ne me drangeait pas... Mais je ne pouvais m'empcher d'tre malade sur le sige passager (avant), mais je ne voulais pas l'avouer, mais j'avais  chaque fois peur...
> 
> Et quand il doublait il s'approchait  la mme vitesse jusqu' tre tout prs de la voiture avant de la doubler.... A vrai dire je n'tais pas vraiment rassure quand il roulait comme a, j'avais peur...


Je demande toujours  mes passagers s'ils ils ont peur et si oui j'adapte mon style de conduite. Je ne trouve pas a amusant du tout de faire peur  ses passagers (sauf  ma femme, mais c'est une autre histoire)


Et pour finir, vous argumenter trop vite, il me faut trois plombes pour vous rpondre...

----------


## Satch

> C'est vrai que quelque part Fred a raison, un dbat c'est quoi ?
> 
> C'est juste une opposition de point de vue, o l'on argumente, et non violence orale pour montrer notre dsaccord....


Quand on ne sait pas reconnatre ses torts vidents, dsol mais je bascule volontier dans la violence orale.

----------


## fnobb

> Moi une solution radicale pour les mecs (ou nanas) qui vont trop vite : tu les arretes et t'as la machine juste  cot qui leur mets leur caisse en forme de cube, comme  la casse tu vois...
> Je suis sure que ca en refroidirait plus d'un!


cette solution devrais tre applique  TOUS ceux qui enfreignent le code de la route !
excess de vitesse mais aussi pourquoi pas non utilisation des clignotants lors d'un changement de file, tlphone au volant, bras par la portiere (car il faut les deux mains sur le volant) et j'en passe.

comme cela plus de voiture donc plus d'accident mais plein de cubes sur le bord de la route !  ::?:  

Personnellement je ne connais aucun bon conducteur.

il faut faire respecter les limitations de vitesses, mais pas seulement !
il faut arrter de diaboliser une cause en oubliant (volontairement ou non) toutes les autres. "je conduis bien moi, le problme c'est les autres"  

le plus important c'est que tous le monde doit garder  l'esprit qu'un accident cela n'arrive pas qu'aux autres, que les consquences peuvent tre graves, (ce que montre trs bien  le lien) et fasse son possible pour pas que cela se ne reproduise pas.

----------


## progfou

Bon, a va suffir, maintenant...
Je pense qu'il serait sage de fermer ce sujet.

----------


## mavina

> mon sens toute les fautes sont grave! Si elles ont des consquences biensur


Bon j'avoue j'ai pas encore dsabonn.
Outre les "je vais te tuer" "moi non plus", cette phrase me choque.
Tu te dis qu'une faute n'est pas grave si elle n'a pas de consquence ? Le problme dans ton raisonnement, c'est que la gravit de la faute est dduite de la (non) consquence, donc au moment ou tu fais (te permet de faire) la faute, tu ne peux pas savoir si elle sera grave ou pas. Ne jamais prendre de risque, voil le matre mot.

Fred

----------


## Satch

> et toi tu mets toujours ton cligno? Pour moi c'est aussi autant dangereux.
> 
> Tout ca pour dire que toute les fautes que tu commets sur la route et qui entraine un accident doivent tre toute tre considrs sur le mme pied d'galit car  mon sens toute les fautes sont grave! Si elles ont des consquences biensur


Oui je mets toujours mon clignotant.

Et je mets toutes les fautes sur un pied d'galit.
Distance de scurit, clignotants, rond point mal pris, vitesse. Tous ceux qui font ces conneries sont susceptibles de provoquer un accident un jour *alors que a aurait pu tre consciemment vit*. Ce sont ces gens que je traite de cons.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Oui je mets toujours mon clignotant.
> 
> Et je mets toutes les fautes sur un pied d'galit.
> Distance de scurit, clignotants, rond point mal pris, vitesse. Tous ceux qui font ces conneries sont susceptibles de provoquer un accident un jour *alors que a aurait pu tre consciemment vit*. Ce sont ces gens que je traite de cons.


d'accord tu le mets, mais dis moi que tu n'as jamais oublie un clignotant, que tu n'as jamais coupe un rond-point, que tu n'as jamais oublie tes retro, que tu n'as jamais fait autre chose que tes deux mains sur le volant avec juste changement de vitesse... ca ne t'es jamais arrive ca???

----------


## bilb0t

> d'accord tu le mets, mais dis moi que tu n'as jamais oublie un clignotant, que tu n'as jamais coupe un rond-point, que tu n'as jamais oublie tes retro, que tu n'as jamais fait autre chose que tes deux mains sur le volant avec juste changement de vitesse... ca ne t'es jamais arrive ca???



Je crois qu'il  pas son permis... ::mrgreen::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Je crois qu'il  pas son permis...


a bah forcement, dans ce cas la (si c'est le cas je dis bien), on peut causer, mais on sait meme pas de quoi... ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

En mme temps, je suis pas sur...

Mais des conducteurs qui respectent toutes les limitations de vitesse, qui n'oublie jamais leur clignotant mme quand ils rentrent chez eux  4h du mat, qui n'ont jamais coup un rond point  la corde, qui se sont jamais gar en double file, etc.. J'en connais pas.

----------


## doudoustephane

> En mme temps, je suis pas sur...
> 
> Mais des conducteurs qui respectent toutes les limitations de vitesse, qui n'oublie jamais leur clignotant mme quand ils rentrent chez eux  4h du mat, qui n'ont jamais coup un rond point  la corde, qui se sont jamais gar en double file, etc.. J'en connais pas.


oui, mais j'attend la reponse de Satch ... qui ne vient pas d'ailleurs...

----------


## Satch

> d'accord tu le mets, mais dis moi que tu n'as jamais oublie un clignotant, que tu n'as jamais coupe un rond-point, que tu n'as jamais oublie tes retro, que tu n'as jamais fait autre chose que tes deux mains sur le volant avec juste changement de vitesse... ca ne t'es jamais arrive ca???


Un oubli de clignotant, a m'est arriv, trs rarement.
Couper un rond point qui a plusieurs voies : jamais.
Oublier les rtros, jamais. Et encore moins l'angle mort.
Faire autre chose en conduisant,  part appuyer sur le bouton de l'auto radio juste pour l'allumer : jamais. Jamais de tlphone.

Du moins c'est ce que je me rappelle.

Maintenant c'est peut-tre arriv, mais si c'est le cas, a a t fait inconsciemment parce que je fais extrmement attention  tout a. Ce qui encore une fois n'a rien  voir avec le fait de faire quelque chose de dangereux en le faisant exprs et en se croyant tout puissant.

EDIT:



> oui, mais j'attend la reponse de Satch ... qui ne vient pas d'ailleurs...


J'tais all manger, je peux ? :p

----------


## fnobb

> J'tais all manger, je peux ? :p


Sauf si t'es au volant  ::mouarf::

----------


## lou87

Ca recommence ????  ::roll::  (Question)


(Si rponse = oui alors : )
 ::fessee::   ::fessee::  si a suffit pas =>  ::sm::   ::sm::   ::scarymov::   ::scarymov::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Un oubli de clignotant, a m'est arriv, trs rarement.[...]Faire autre chose en conduisant, * part appuyer sur le bouton de l'auto radio juste pour l'allumer* : jamais. Jamais de tlphone.
> 
> *Du moins c'est ce que je me rappelle*.
> 
> Maintenant c'est peut-tre arriv, mais si c'est le cas, a a t fait inconsciemment parce que je fais extrmement attention  tout a. Ce qui encore une fois n'a rien  voir avec le fait de faire quelque chose de dangereux en le faisant exprs et en se croyant tout puissant.


donc, tu admets toi-meme et ouvertement que tu es un c**... ::aie::  




> EDIT:
> J'tais all manger, je peux ? :p


oui, quand meme... ::roll::   ::mouarf::

----------


## doudoustephane

> Ca recommence ????  (Question)
> 
> 
> (Si rponse = oui alors : )
>   si a suffit pas =>


lol lou87, c'etait juste une petite question comme ca car j'etais sur qu'il se traitait lui-meme de c**...

----------


## lou87

Oki a va alors  ::P:  

^^

----------


## Maxoo

> Oki a va alors  
> 
> ^^


non ca va pas, ca drape toujours ...

----------


## Satch

> donc, tu admets toi-meme et ouvertement que tu es un c**...


Pour l'auto radio oui.

Pour le reste en tout cas moins que si je roulais trop vite en connaissance de cause.
Et j'insiste une nouvelle fois : *en connaissance de cause*.

----------


## lou87

Attention........ ::alerte::  

Si ca continue je risque d'tre un peu mchante  ::evil:: , car apparement a continue de draper ....

Et je risque de demander  un modrateur de clore ce topic, qui me semblait intressant jusqu'au moment o les personnes commencent  s'nerver...

----------


## mavina

> Pour le reste en tout cas moins que si je roulais trop vite en connaissance de cause.
> Et j'insiste une nouvelle fois : *en connaissance de cause*.


En connaissance de cause de quoi ? De savoir que si tu crases quelqu'un, que si tu te plantes, que tu provoques un carambolage du fait du manque de temps de raction/distance de freinage, "c'tait le risque  prendre" ?
Entre nous, a n'est pas srieux...

Fred

----------


## Satch

> En connaissance de cause de quoi ? De savoir que si tu crases quelqu'un, que si tu te plantes, que tu provoques un carambolage du fait du manque de temps de raction/distance de freinage, "c'tait le risque  prendre" ?
> Entre nous, a n'est pas srieux...
> 
> Fred


En sachant que ce que tu fais peut provoquer un accident.

Personne n'est parfait, on fait tous des erreurs de conduite. C'est quand ces erreurs sont faite exprs que je ne supporte pas.

----------


## mavina

> En sachant que ce que tu fais peut provoquer un accident.
> 
> Personne n'est parfait, on fait tous des erreurs de conduite. C'est quand ces erreurs sont faite exprs que je ne supporte pas.


Une mauvaise foi  faire retourner le plus malhonte des malhontes dans sa tombe  ::): 

Si tu roules trop vite, tu le fais expres...
Donc tu ne te supporte pas.

Bien  toi

Fred

----------


## virgul

> Pour le reste en tout cas moins que si je roulais trop vite en connaissance de cause.
> Et j'insiste une nouvelle fois : *en connaissance de cause*.


Ca c'est beaucoup trop facile... C'est quoi le reste??????? 

Fait une liste de ce qui te parait pour toi moins dangereux que de conduire vite dans des endroits qui le permette? Et j'insiste une nouvelle fois : *dans des endroits qui le permette*. Car c'est bien de ca que l'on parle depuis le dbut avec Bilb0t.

J'attends avec impatience...

----------


## Satch

> Ca c'est beaucoup trop facile... C'est quoi le reste??????? 
> 
> Fait une liste de ce qui te parait pour toi moins dangereux que de conduire vite dans des endroits qui le permette? Et j'insiste une nouvelle fois : *dans des endroits qui le permette*. Car c'est bien de ca que l'on parle depuis le dbut avec Bilb0t.
> 
> J'attends avec impatience...


Tu sous-entends qu'il n'y a jamais d'accidents dus  la vitesse dans les endroits qui permettent d'aller plus vite ? Allons bon.

Et plus ou moins dangereux, ce n'est pas la question. On peut faire des choses peut-tre plus dangereuses sans s'en rendre compte, a n'excuse pas le faire de faire une chose moins dangereuse consciemment tout en sachant qu'il y a un danger, et pas que pour soi.

Quel sera le prochain argument stupide pour justifier une conduite  risque ?

----------


## nebule

> C'est mme dans ce sens que je trouve ca dangereux car les personnes qui n'y connaisse rien au voiture.
> 
> genre:
> 
> La pression des pneus (c'est trs important)
> Qu'il y aie de l'huile dans le moteur
> La grandeur des dessin des pneus
> Comment attacher qqch sur son toit et pas n'importe comment (en france vous tes champion pour ca)
> Rouler pendant 2h et faire une pause (rien que 5 min. pour se dgourdir la tte et les jambes).
> ...


Hum, mais qui te l'apprend ? Personne ! alors  moins de naitre en le sachant, ca se devine pas!
Pour le rond point, idem, nos parents n'ont jamais appris  en prendre car ca n'existait tout bonnement pas!

Alors oui au permis  repasser tous les 10 ans, oui  la visite mdicale et oui  un apprentissage comme pour la moto avec une partie plateau et connaissance du vhicule!!!

Edit : je n'ai aucune piti pour les mauvais conducteurs ni pour mon pre ni pour un autre... Je ne lui souhaite pas du mal mais s'il se plante, je ne pleurerai pas!

Edit 2 : Une chose est sure,  faire de la moto frquement, on devient bcp plus attentif et meilleur conducteur mme en voiture! On pense plus, on anticipe plus...
Je pense que de se retrouver souvent en position de danger (par de carrosseries, ...) ca fait rflchir et on rflchis plus aux autres par la suite...

Mais aprs, certaines situations ou tu as toujours les mmes blaireaux qui font tjs les mmes betisses ( gauche sur le rond point pour aller  droite, pas de cligno, ...) et bien, j'ai dcid de leur rappeler un peu. Rsultat, en rond point, si la personne a son cligno pour sortir, je m'engage (surtout en voiture car je risque pas de m'abimer moi) et si ca lui pose un soucis car cet abrutis continue sur le rond point, il s'arrete! Et le jour ou y'en a un qui a le malheur de me rentrer dedans, je lui crierai tellement fort dessus, code de la route  l'appuie (que j'ai dans ma boite aux lettres) qu'il reconnaitra sa faute et ses tors!

Je trouve innanmissible d'accepter les comportements innormaux des autres.
Idem sur les routes de campagnes (surtout quand j'avais mon A, je me rgalais) qu'un mec (ou nana) arrive comme un bourrin derrire moi, pas de possibilit de doubler qu'il me colle au cul  ne plus en voir sa plaque d'immatriculation, je me fais un *plaisir norme*  respecter  la lettre la limitation de vitesse (nb 80 pour les A normalement)...

C'est vraiment plaisant de se dire qu'on fait chier un con! Juste en respectant la loi ... Vraiment je me dis que si j'ai pu sauver la vie d'un gamin qui aurait travers devant lui s'il tait arriv 30 s plus tot... Et peut etre que ca pourra le faire rflchir  ::?:

----------


## Jahprend

> Hum, mais qui te l'apprend ? Personne ! alors  moins de naitre en le sachant, ca se devine pas!
> Pour le rond point, idem, nos parents n'ont jamais appris  en prendre car ca n'existait tout bonnement pas!
> 
> Alors oui au permis  repasser tous les 10 ans, oui  la visite mdicale et oui  un apprentissage comme pour la moto avec une partie plateau et connaissance du vhicule!!!


 ::aie::  
Oui a mettre 1500euros de cot tout les 10ans (moi je serai plus pour le repasser a 50ans)

----------


## nebule

> Oui a mettre 1500euros de cot tout les 10ans (moi je serai plus pour le repasser a 50ans)


N'importe quoi, reprendre 3/4 heures pour rvrifier reflexes, codes de la route et facon de faire ca couterai quoi, 150 et au moins tu aurai un peu moins de conneries sur la route (le vieux sur les ronds points & co ou les mnagres de 50 au tlphone au volant...)

----------


## progfou

STOP !!!!

J'aimerais beaucoup que a s'arrte l.
Merci.

----------


## lou87

Carton ROUGE !  ::alerte:: 

Ca suffit ! L'on peut tre mcontant, mais tout en restant repectueux les uns des autres, sans laner  tout bout de champ des insultes....

Alors s'il vous plait modrez vous sinon je demande  ce que l'on ferme ce topic, je suis due que a parte en vrille comme a....  ::(:

----------


## Qapoka

> et bien, j'ai dcid de leur rappeler un peu. Rsultat, en rond point, si la personne a son cligno pour sortir, je m'engage (surtout en voiture car je risque pas de m'abimer moi) et si ca lui pose un soucis car cet abrutis continue sur le rond point, il s'arrete! Et le jour ou y'en a un qui a le malheur de me rentrer dedans, je lui crierai tellement fort dessus, code de la route  l'appuie (que j'ai dans ma boite aux lettres) qu'il reconnaitra sa faute et ses tors!
> 
> C'est vraiment plaisant de se dire qu'on fait chier un con! Juste en respectant la loi


Ca, provoquer volontairement des accidents en respectant le code et en etant donc intouchable, c'est un delice de fin gourmet.

Enerver les autres et donc risquer qu'ils fassent des accidents par la suite (c plus dur de se concentrer quand on est enerve), c'est un plaisir aussi. Je n'ai fait que respecter le code apres tout.

Pfff, desolant vraiment.

Je vote pour la fermeture du topic aussi.

----------


## Satch

> Ca, provoquer volontairement des accidents en respectant le code et en etant donc intouchable, c'est un delice de fin gourmet.
> 
> Enerver les autres et donc risquer qu'ils fassent des accidents par la suite (c plus dur de se concentrer quand on est enerve), c'est un plaisir aussi. Je n'ai fait que respecter le code apres tout.
> 
> Pfff, desolant vraiment.
> 
> Je vote pour la fermeture du topic aussi.


Je suis exactement comme Nebule. Si je gagnais au loto, je rentrerai volontier dans tous les gars qui me collent au cul pendant 5 minutes avant de me doubler juste avant de tomber sur un feu rouge.
"oops, pardon, j'ai pas fait exprs de vous coller comme a".

Il n'empche que ce qui engendre ce genre de comportement, ce sont justement ceux qui font n'importe quoi. Alors qu'on ne vienne pas reprocher quoi que ce soit aux gens qui respectent le code de la route.

----------


## Admin

Bonjour  tous,

Malgr les avertissements par MP que j'ai fait a certains protagonistes je constate que ce dbat vire toutjours au pugilat. Merci de corriger le tir rapidement ou je serait dans l'obligation de cloturer le sujet.

----------


## Satch

> Bonjour  tous,
> 
> Malgr les avertissements par MP que j'ai fait a certains protagonistes je constate que ce dbat vire toutjours au pugilat. Merci de corriger le tir rapidement ou je serait dans l'obligation de cloturer le sujet.



Bah, tu peux le cloturer tout de suite.
Comme d'un ct il y a des gens borns, qui prnent le respect du code de la route et la scurit, et de l'autre des gens borns qui disent que rouler vite c'est pas dangereux si on le fait pas n'importe ou et qui ont une conduite dfensive... Je me demande mme pourquoi l'argument "de toute faon je suis champion de France de rally" pour justifier que ce n'est pas dangereux n'est pas encore tomb tiens...

voil, je ne dis plus rien ici.

Je souhaite une bonne tuerie  tous les amateurs de vitesse (Et d'alcool puisque c'tait le sujet de dpart).

D'ailleurs j'y repense. Le hobbit a admis conduire bourr parfois.

Bravo.

----------


## nebule

> Ca, provoquer volontairement des accidents en respectant le code et en etant donc intouchable, c'est un delice de fin gourmet.
> 
> Enerver les autres et donc risquer qu'ils fassent des accidents par la suite (c plus dur de se concentrer quand on est enerve), c'est un plaisir aussi. Je n'ai fait que respecter le code apres tout.
> 
> Pfff, desolant vraiment.
> 
> Je vote pour la fermeture du topic aussi.


Coucou,

Alors dans ce cas, peux-tu me donner une faon de faire (citoyenne), pour montrer aux gens que la route n'est pas un terrain de jeu ? Qu'il y a des rgles ?

Idem pour les automobilistes qui ne me laissent pas passer quand je suis  pied, je ne me gne pas pour foutre cou de pied ou de main si je suis  la hauteur pour leur montrer mon mcontentement.
Depuis 1 mois que je bosse  cot de chez moi (pied + tram) j'ai dj vu 3 fois des gens me couper la route alors que j'tais engage sur le passage pour piton et tout ca pour quoi ?!? 
Et bien bingo je vous laisse deviner ... : Etre bloqus au feu rouge de tram plus loin (puisque j'en descend il repart au meme moment...).

Alors dsole mais moi je trouve ca dsolant et ces gens la j'ai bien envie de leur crier ma colre  :8O:  

Personnellement, je sais que j'ai une conduite un peu vive et que j'ai tendance  m'nerver facilement mais bon, je m'vertue (tant que possible)  ne pas commetre d'impaire... Pas facile aux vues des nombreuses rgles je suis d'accord mais la prudence comme doubler un bus doucement pour ne pas craser de piton ou autre ne s'apprennent malheureusement pas avec nos 20 heures d'auto-cole.
Alors oui le permis est cher (compter 1000  1500) mais je pense que revoir cette formation et pratiquer plus de stages (conduite sur route mouille, drapage, tester la voiture tonneau, ...) ca permettrait de sensibiliser plus les gens aux soucis.

Apparement, les pouvoir se mobilisent (en facade tout du moins) et font des campagnes auprs des enfants. C'est trs bien car ce sont de trs bon rapporteurs  :;):  

"H la dame  l'cole elle a dit qu'il fallait toujours attacher sa ceinture, dis maman pkoi tu la mets pas, dis dis dis..." Je vous laisse y mettre l'intonation  :;):  

vive les gamins  ::roll::

----------


## al1_24

Un autre bon moyen de rviser son code de la route : la conduite accompagne.
En tant qu'accompagnateur bien sur...
L'lve-conducteur est tout frais sorti de ses cours de code et rafraichit les connaissances de son tuteur.

----------


## GregPeck

On peux faire des exercices de mise  niveau soi mme aussi et en toute scurit.

Mon frre (moniteur auto-cole) m'a emmen rcemment sur un grand parking immense (et vide) quand la route tait mouill et on a fait deux ou trois tours  30km/h pour essayer l'adhrence en virage sous la pluie. 
Ca vaux le coup de le faire, ca ne coute rien et c'est asser difiant !

Autre tests: Une voiture avec un conducteur. Vous vous mettez en passager sans ceinture mais vous mettez une grosse couette (oreillers et tout et tout) devant vous.
Ensuite le gars au volant monte  10 ou 15km/h et pile. Impossible de se retenir et de ne pas se prendre la couette. Ca calme aussi.
Au passage le truc qui me tue le plus c'est de voir des bagnoles avec deux ou trois gamins de 7-8 ans qui joue  l'arriere sans ceinture  :8O:

----------


## virgul

> Hum, mais qui te l'apprend ? Personne ! alors  moins de naitre en le sachant, ca se devine pas!
> Pour le rond point, idem, nos parents n'ont jamais appris  en prendre car ca n'existait tout bonnement pas!


Dsol mais de ca j'en aie dj parl avant et je ne leur reproche pas de ne pas le prendre juste alors s'il te plait ne dit pas que j'ai dit ca! En plus c'tais une rponse  un de tes commentaires: (je me marre)




> Citation:
> nebule a crit :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Les ronds points, quand les gens savent bien les prendre c'est gnial! Et les villes (style Tours) ou y'en a pas un seul, je les dteste car pour faire demi tour quand t'es paum c'est impossible (ligne continue partout, sens interdit ... ville de me****)...
> Mais  Nantes, tu les sens  10km les crtins qui savent pas prendre un rond point!
> ...





> Alors oui au permis  repasser tous les 10 ans, oui  la visite mdicale et oui  un apprentissage comme pour la moto avec une partie plateau et connaissance du vhicule!!!


Tout  fait d'accord mais tu te rpte nebule tu l'as dit 10 post plus tot





> C'est vraiment plaisant de se dire qu'on fait chier un con! Juste en respectant la loi ... Vraiment je me dis que si j'ai pu sauver la vie d'un gamin qui aurait travers devant lui s'il tait arriv 30 s plus tot... Et peut etre que ca pourra le faire rflchir


Moi j'ai jamais coll quelqu'un sur une route normal (faut pas croire moi je tiens  ma vie) a part s'il reste exprs sur le piste de gauche (autoroute ou semi)pour ne pas me laisser passer. Encore une fois vous me prenez pour un de ces tar qui roule comme un dbile non je suis pas d'accord.

Ce que j'entends par route qui le permette et une route qui n'as pas de d'autre route qui la croise, que je connais suffisament et qui n'est pas frquenter par des vlos ou des pitons. Y en a plein et elle sont toute a 80 je trouve que celle-ci ne devrait pas avoir de limitations comme celle-ci! Alors dsol mais tout compte fait je crois pas que je roule souvent trs vite. Dans le 50 moi je roule  50 c'est ma devise et je la respecterai





> Tu sous-entends qu'il n'y a jamais d'accidents dus  la vitesse dans les endroits qui permettent d'aller plus vite ? Allons bon.


Non je n'ai jamais dit ca j'ai dit qu'on pouvais a certain endroit rouler plus vite c'est tout et je parle de max 30Km/h pour les routes  80 et plus pas les autres!!!!




> Et plus ou moins dangereux, ce n'est pas la question. On peut faire des choses peut-tre plus dangereuses sans s'en rendre compte, a n'excuse pas le faire de faire une chose moins dangereuse consciemment tout en sachant qu'il y a un danger, et pas que pour soi.


Tu ne rpond pas  la question tu en pose une autre tu parle du reste mais tu parles de quoi????? Explique moi que je comprenne!

C'est toi qui est  cours d'argument car tu as mal interpret de quoi on parlait avec Bilb0t. Tu est totalement hors sujet




> Satch a crit :
> Pour le reste en tout cas moins que si je roulais trop vite en connaissance de cause.
> Et j'insiste une nouvelle fois : en connaissance de cause.


Rpond  la question *c'est quoi le reste* ?????????????????????????????????????

----------


## Qapoka

> Alors dsole mais moi je trouve ca dsolant et ces gens la j'ai bien envie de leur crier ma colre  
> 
> ...
> 
> Apparement, les pouvoir se mobilisent (en facade tout du moins) et font des campagnes auprs des enfants. C'est trs bien car ce sont de trs bon rapporteurs  
> 
> "H la dame  l'cole elle a dit qu'il fallait toujours attacher sa ceinture, dis maman pkoi tu la mets pas, dis dis dis..." Je vous laisse y mettre l'intonation  
> 
> vive les gamins


Tout a fait d'accord avec toi que c'est tout aussi desolant. C'est ce genre de comportement qui provoque des accidents. Mais bon, ce n'est jamais une raison pour leur casser la figure.  :;):  

Sinon, remarque constructive sur les enfants. L'avenir de la securite routiere passe par un changement de mentalite (la fameuse courtoisie au volant) et l'apprentissage des enfants est l'une des meilleures idees qu'on peut avoir. 

Interdir et punir n'est pas une bonne methode. Expliquer et sensibiliser est bien mieux.

----------


## Satch

> Tu ne rpond pas  la question tu en pose une autre tu parle du reste mais tu parles de quoi????? Explique moi que je comprenne!


Ce que je disais par "le reste" c'est les erreurs faites inconsciemment.

----------


## Satch

> Interdir et punir n'est pas une bonne methode.


C'est une excellente mthode  court terme. Encore faut-il y mettre les moyens.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Interdir et punir n'est pas une bonne methode. Expliquer et sensibiliser est bien mieux.


oui, mais expliquer et sensibilise, ca rapporte pas un rond a l'etat, pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils ne font pas ca et reste sur la repretion???

----------


## le y@m's

> Interdir et punir n'est pas une bonne methode. Expliquer et sensibiliser est bien mieux.


Je pense que, pour tre efficaces, les deux principes sont complmentaires voir indissociables. Je suis pour la prvention ET la sanction, faire l'un sans l'autre me parrat compltement inutile (il faut "duquer" les gens ET sanctionner ceux qui persistent  commettre des infractions).

----------


## virgul

> Ce que je disais par "le reste" c'est les erreurs faites inconsciemment.


Dsol mais c'est ca qui doit tre vit en tout premier lieu. Le gens doivent tre conscient de ce qu'il font ? C'est bizzare ce que tu me dit la  :8O:  

D'ailleurs en suisse Article premier :nulle n'est cens ignorer la loi !
et ce que tu la dit va contre  mon avis

Mais d'abord qu'es-ce que tu appelle une erreur faites inconsciemment ? 

Peut-tu me donner un exemple concret? ou une explication?

----------


## Qapoka

> C'est une excellente mthode  court terme. Encore faut-il y mettre les moyens.


Mais le court terme n'est pas tout. A force de tout faire dans l'urgence, on se retrouve dans l'impasse. 

Penser au long terme ne rapporte rien dans l'instant mais c'est le seul moyen d'avoir un resultat au total (et pas juste des statistiques  :;):  ). La France est l'un des pays europeens avec le plus de morts. Pourquoi n'atteindrions nous pas le niveau de l'Allemagne ou des autres? (et ceci avec certaines routes sans limitation en plus  ::D: ) 

On est pas plus bete apres tout  :;):

----------


## progfou

Les excs de vitesse ne tuent pas que les gens en voiture :
http://www.lexpress.fr/info/infojour...?id=23061&2208

----------


## Satch

> oui, mais expliquer et sensibilise, ca rapporte pas un rond a l'etat, pourquoi crois-tu qu'ils ne font pas ca et reste sur la repretion???


 :8O:   :8O:   :8O:  

Les campagnes de pub pour la scurit routire, la rforme du permis de conduire introduisant des questions portant plus sur la courtoisie au volant, les panneaux annonant qu'il y a des radars. 
Ce n'est pas de la prvention a ?

La rpression est arrive en masse depuis quelques annes seulement, et il tait temps.

----------


## doudoustephane

> Les campagnes de pub pour la scurit routire, la rforme du permis de conduire introduisant des questions portant plus sur la courtoisie au volant, les panneaux annonant qu'il y a des radars. 
> Ce n'est pas de la prvention a ?
> 
> La rpression est arrive en masse depuis quelques annes seulement, et il tait temps.


s'en est d'accord, mais si peu...
et quant aux pubs tele, les faire de la sorte n'est pas la solution a mon avis...

----------


## Satch

> Peut-tu me donner un exemple concret? ou une explication?


Non, j'en ai marre de parler  des murs.
Relis tout et tu verras bien.

----------


## nebule

> Interdir et punir n'est pas une bonne methode. Expliquer et sensibiliser est bien mieux.


Effectivement mais tu peux le faire avec les tous petits, nous sommes dj trop vieux pour tre sensibilise comme cela si nous ne le sommes pas dj...

(Sans viser personne) certains adultes ne veulent pas comprendre et acqurir que le code de la route est la pour tout le monde, et pour permettre que ca "fonctionne bien"... Seule la rprssion fonctionne pour ces gens la.
Personnellement j'ai fais de la voiture tonneau  l'iut (campagne de prvention) et bien c'est rigolo sur le cou mais tu te dis que lanc  50 ou 100km/h si ca t'arrive, t'en fais 3/4 de suite avec tous les objets dj dans l'habitacle du t'en prend plein la tronche et avec un peu de bol, tu exclates ta tete contre la vitre mme avec ceinture  ::?:  

C'est un peu comme dans space montain, si tu gardes tes lunettes, tu ressorts et t'as les tempes exploses et bien la c'est pareil sauf que c'est partout (genous, coudes, mains, visage, ...)  :8O:  

ps: j'adore une des dernires pubs tv ou l'on voit une voiture qui se reverse sur une petite route avec une famille dedans... Ils commencent  sortir de la voiture renverse et bam une autre voiture leur fonce dedans...

nb : lors de mes premiers tours de roues en tant que condutrice, sur l'autoroute entre orlans et tours, je suis passe juste aprs un accident (dj plein de monde arrete donc j'ai continu ma route) mais j'ai t oblig de repasser la 1er du l'autouroute et ca, ca m'a frappe.
Et maintenant quand je vois un accident grave, ca me fait toujours tout bizzare  ::?:

----------


## bilb0t

Je crois que le problme vient de l'incomprhension mutuelle.

Je parle de mon cas particulier, les autres des leurs, le problme c'est qu'on oublie de prciser d'ou on vient et qu'elle sont les lois en application.

En Belgique on  distribuer le permis de conduire sans examen jusque plus ou moin 1965 et on le recevait aprs un examen *thorique* jusque dans les anne 70.
De plus pour passer son permis il existe 3 filires. 2 avec heure d'autocole et une en fillire libre. Cette dernire consiste en une formation par un moniteur dont le seul critre est d'avoir son permis de puis plus de 5ans (et ne pas avoir t dchu du permis de conduire ce qui est une vidence). Et ne coute pratiquement rien (l'achat d'un 2eme rtro, le L (votre A) et l'examen thrique et pratique (ds les 50)). Donc ce sont les gens  qui on a donn le permis ds les annes 60-70 qui "apprennent"  leur enfants comment rouler... Vous comprennez peut-tre mieux pq j'estime que bcp de gens ne savent pas conduire et qu'ils sont les premiers dangers sur route.

Ensuite, je ne fais pas l'apologie de la vitesse. Ou tel n'est pas mon intention. J'estime juste qu' certain endroit elle est "sous-adapte". Je roule trs prudement ds les village, prs des cole ds les petites rue en ville. Moins prudement dans les "espaces rservs au voiture". Mais toujours avec une grande attention. Voil tout ce que je dis.

Quand  la dicussion sur "conduire bourr", je ne le nie pas, mais je pense que c'est un autre dbat (ou vous pourrez me traiter de con  ::mrgreen::  ). Libre  vous d'ouvrir un topic  ce sujet.

----------


## virgul

> Non, j'en ai marre de parler  des murs.
> Relis tout et tu verras bien.


 ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::  C'est comme ca que ca se passe quand on a plus d'arguments et qu'on se rend compte que dans ce qu'il disait il n'avait pas tout tort (remarque je ne dit pas non plus que j'ai totalement raison car pnalement c'est moi le con je le sais! Mais c'est la ce qu'on a essay de te faire comprendre mais  voir tu ne comprends pas ce qu'on t'explique mais bref c'est ton avis je le respect et je ne traite pas le gens de con (car si tout les gens sur terre sont con  part toi c'est qu'il y a une erreur quelquepart )).

bref fin de la discussion de toute facon sa sert  rien tu restera sur ta position mme si je te prouve par A+B que tu n'as pas entirement raison.

Et de toute facon on parle visiblement pas de la mme chose alors ca sert  rien du tout.

Bref bien  vous et bonne nuit 
 ::dehors::

----------


## bilb0t

on a gagn, on a gagn !!!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Satch

> C'est comme ca que ca se passe quand on a plus d'arguments et qu'on se rend compte que dans ce qu'il disait il n'avait pas tout tort (remarque je ne dit pas non plus que j'ai totalement raison car pnalement c'est moi le con je le sais! Mais c'est la ce qu'on a essay de te faire comprendre mais  voir tu ne comprends pas ce qu'on t'explique mais bref c'est ton avis je le respect et je ne traite pas le gens de con (car si tout les gens sur terre sont con  part toi c'est qu'il y a une erreur quelquepart )).
> 
> bref fin de la discussion de toute facon sa sert  rien tu restera sur ta position mme si je te prouve par A+B que tu n'as pas entirement raison.
> 
> Et de toute facon on parle visiblement pas de la mme chose alors ca sert  rien du tout.
> 
> Bref bien  vous et bonne nuit



Relis ton message en remplaant les "on" et les "il" par "je" ou "les imbciles" et tu auras ma rponse.

----------


## Qapoka

> on a gagn, on a gagn !!!


Attend, attend. Ca, c'est pour demain. vive l'equipe de France.

 ::france::   euh   ::dehors::

----------


## bilb0t

> Relis ton message en remplaant les "on" et les "il" par "je" ou "les imbciles" et tu auras ma rponse.


Quel bel argumentaire... Solide prcis, avec thse et anti-thse. Je suis conquis. :gniarkgniark:

----------


## nebule

> Quand  la dicussion sur "conduire bourr", je ne le nie pas, mais je pense que c'est un autre dbat (ou vous pourrez me traiter de con  ). Libre  vous d'ouvrir un topic  ce sujet.


Car en plus de ne pas respecter le code de la route, tu prends le volant en ayant bu ?  ::?:

----------


## r0d

Dj, moi j'essaie de respecter le code source, alors celui de la route...

Aaaaaaallez, a c'est fait c'est la honte c'est pas grave j'ai l'habitude...

----------


## bilb0t

> Car en plus de ne pas respecter le code de la route, tu prends le volant en ayant bu ?


C'est un autre dbat...

----------


## Satch

> C'est un autre dbat...


Pas si sur. Ca reste une mise en danger de soi et d'autrui en connaissance de cause.

----------


## nebule

> C'est un autre dbat...


Pas du tout, ne pas voire fait parti du code de la route et je suis personnellement pour le 0g dans le sang! 
Conduire est une responsabilit de tous les instants! La voiture est un outils de mort et tu te permets de jouer avec et surtout avec la vie d'autrui !!! 

Tu ne risquerai que TA vie, je ne dirai rien et je te laisserai dans ta betise mais dire que je peux te croiser demain et mourrir par ta faute ou bien etre handicap ou autre ... Ca me sidre que tu ne comprennes pas mieux le message et ne respecte pas plus !
Il n'y a pas de "je conduis intelligement" quand on en respecte pas la vitesse et la boisson (rgle de base pour moi)... Comment peux-tu oser afirmer de tels ides et prtendre "grer" les situations ?!?

Je ne comprends pas  ::roll::

----------


## bilb0t

> Pas si sur. Ca reste une mise en danger de soi et d'autrui en connaissance de cause.


Moi je dis juste a pour pas poluer ce thread. Mais bon. Il m'arrive de conduire quand j'ai bu. Je n'en suis pas fier. Je tache d'etre extrmement prudent, mais quand  2h du mat je fais:
-Choupinette, tu fais BoB ?
-Je croyais que c'tait toi...

Faut bien rentrer... Et je sais, je devrai dormir ds la voiture ou chez des potes. Mais on est tellement bien dans son lit...

Mais bon, j'essaye pas de causer volontairement des accidents ds les rond-points  ::mouarf::  (comment a? c'est un cout bas ? ::mouarf::  )




> ne pas voire


Et c'est moi qui boit ?

Ceci dit j'en fait pas une habitude. Mais je reconnais que je ne suis pas parfait...

Par contre Nebule tu serais pas un petit peu "un ptit cul serr" ou "une peine  jour" ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Par contre Nebule tu serais pas un petit peu "un ptit cul serr" ou "une peine  jour" ?


sans le  ::mouarf:: , ca aurait t un des pires coups-bas que j'ai jamais lu.

sinon, en ce qui concerne le dbat des rgles du code de la route; c'est comme dans pas mal d'autres cas, une majorit de la population subie une rpression  cause des iresponsabilits d'une minorit.

----------


## nebule

> Par contre Nebule tu serais pas un petit peu "un ptit cul serr" ou "une peine  jour" ?


Non, juste trs  cheval sur certains principes ! Comme le respect d'autruis !
Et dsole, je n'aime pas l'alcool donc, c'est moi Sam (et pas Bob  :8O:  ).
Aprs, ca m'empche pas de sortir, m'amuser...
Mais toujours en pensant aux consquences (je gueule pas dans la rue  00h et aprs 22h00 si on a des amis, je baisse la musique et pense aux voisins quand le ton monte).

Je pense que sans tre rtrograde, tu peux respecter les autres tout en t'amusant ... On peut faire des choses trs sympa sans pour autant le communiquer  tout le quartier et en faire profiter le voisin qui se lve 2h aprs pour aller bosser  ::?:  

Question d'ducation peut-tre ...

----------


## le y@m's

Tout a me rappel une histoire que m'a racont un ami policier. 
Il avait procd  l'audition d'un homme qui avait eu un accident de voiture parce que celui-ci avait bu. En effet, cette personne avait l'habitude d'aller boire un coup au bistrot aprs le travail avant de rentrer chez lui. Ce qui m'avait fait halluciner (et rvolt) dans cette histoire c'est que lorsque mon ami lui a demand s'il avait pens  ce qui ce serait pass si le poteau (dans lequel l'automobiliste tait rentr) avait t un enfant, et bien ce ******* a trouv pour seule rponse : "d'habitude j'y arrive" (sous-entendu : jusque chez moi).

Cette rponse difiante et surraliste illustre bien l'inconscience des gens qui prennent le volant aprs avoir bu  ::?:  ...

----------


## Satch

> Moi je dis juste a pour pas poluer ce thread. Mais bon. Il m'arrive de conduire quand j'ai bu. Je n'en suis pas fier. Je tache d'etre extrmement prudent.


S'il suffisait d'tre extrmement prudent a se saurait...

----------


## Maxoo

> S'il suffisait d'tre extrmement prudent a se saurait...


+1 pour ce que tu dis.

----------


## loka

> Non, juste trs  cheval sur certains principes ! Comme le respect d'autruis !
> Et dsole, je n'aime pas l'alcool donc, c'est moi Sam (et pas Bob  ).
> Aprs, ca m'empche pas de sortir, m'amuser...
> Mais toujours en pensant aux consquences (je gueule pas dans la rue  00h et aprs 22h00 si on a des amis, je baisse la musique et pense aux voisins quand le ton monte).
> 
> Je pense que sans tre rtrograde, tu peux respecter les autres tout en t'amusant ... On peut faire des choses trs sympa sans pour autant le communiquer  tout le quartier et en faire profiter le voisin qui se lve 2h aprs pour aller bosser  
> 
> Question d'ducation peut-tre ...


+1000

entierement d'accord avec toi nebule ( et moi non plus j'aime pas l'alcool  :8-):  ) et a ne m'empeche vraiment pas de sortir et de m'amuser avec mes amis.
Pour ma copine c'est pareil.

les personnes qui ont de l'ducation et qui respectent les autres c'est d'ailleurs trop rare maintenant... (libert qu'on dit...).

Pour ton info bilb0t, j'ai un ami qui etait comme toi, jusqu' ce qu'il soit mort en emmenant 1 personne avec lui en perdant le controle de sa voiture un soir o il avait un peu bu... la voiture  fini dans un lac, le passager est mort apparemment sur le coup (car ils ont d'abord heurter quelques barrieres et fais quelques tonneau avant de finir dans le lac) et lui il est mort noy, seul la passagere arriere s'en est tir indemne elle (enfin physiquement ...).

Enfin, a n'a malheureusement pas empecher les personnes qui etaient proches de lui, qui pleuraient avant et qui disaient qu'il seraient eux plus prudent, de se remettre  boire quelques jours aprs et de prendre le volant ensuite... lamentable !

----------


## nebule

> +1000
> 
> entierement d'accord avec toi nebule ( et moi non plus j'aime pas l'alcool  ) et a ne m'empeche vraiment pas de sortir et de m'amuser avec mes amis.
> Pour ma copine c'est pareil.
> 
> les personnes qui ont de l'ducation et qui respectent les autres c'est d'ailleurs trop rare maintenant... (libert qu'on dit...).


Ca me rassure  :;):  
Et effectivement, je pense que les gens ont trop la mentalit a vouloir "tre libre" mais je pense qu'en pleine foret, tu peux crier, te dfouler en ne rveillant que les oiseax  :;):   mais dans un immeuble,  23h et mme les soirs de matchs (monter sur le toit des voitures, klaxonner dans la rue, ...) je trouve ca innanmissbles... Certains soirs on croiraient que tout est permis (14 juillet, 1er janvier, ...).

Mais o est l'intelligence des francais ? Il ne fait pas bon tre un francais moyen je trouve  ::?:  [/QUOTE]

C'est dsolant mais je pense qu'accident ou pas, tu ne peux pas changer la nature des gens  ::(:  






> Pour ton info bilb0t, j'ai un ami qui etait comme toi, jusqu' ce qu'il soit mort en emmenant 1 personne avec lui en perdant le controle de sa voiture un soir o il avait un peu bu... la voiture  fini dans un lac, le passager est mort apparemment sur le coup (car ils ont d'abord heurter quelques barrieres et fais quelques tonneau avant de finir dans le lac) et lui il est mort noy, seul la passagere arriere s'en est tir indemne elle (enfin physiquement ...).


Enfin, a n'a malheureusement pas empecher les personnes qui etaient proches de lui, qui pleuraient avant et qui disaient qu'il seraient eux plus prudent, de se remettre  boire quelques jours aprs et de prendre le volant ensuite... lamentable !

----------


## bilb0t

Encore une fois, pour ceux qui lise en diagonale:

Je ne fait pas l'apologie de l'alcool. il m'arrive  de tomber ds "des traquenards" et d'tre un peu plus "cuiter" que je devrai pour reprendre la voiture. Je reconnais que c'est mal. Je ne dis pas c'est bien. On est bien d'accord c'est mal !!!

Mais je le fais. Je ne me cherche pas d'excuse. C'est tout. c'est arriv dans le dbat. Inutile de me raconter que votre grand oncle  craser un canari aprs avoir bu 2 pastis  ::mrgreen::  

Encore une fois on arrive dans un conflit de comprhension, li probablement  l'ge et au millieu.
J'habite dans une ville ultra festive, cosmopolite ou tout les suporters vont fter la victoire  la fin de chaque match ! Je trouve a super. J'adore cette ville ou l'on peut sortir tout les jours jusqu' pas d'heure, dancer sur les tables tout les soirs, se bourrer la geule  la bire locale ou au cocktail de ses pays lointain...
Bref tout a pour dire que... vous avez l'air un petit peu coinc avec vos j'aime pas l'alcool (j'ai une thorie la dessus, mais bon...), j'aime pas faire du bruit et vive le scabble...

Mais ceci dit, conduire en ayant bu, c'est mal !

----------


## lou87

Et bien pour ce qui est de l'alcool, j'aime pas car a a un drle de got, et que c'est pas mon dada...  ::P:

----------


## Satch

> Bref tout a pour dire que... vous avez l'air un petit peu coinc avec vos j'aime pas l'alcool (j'ai une thorie la dessus, mais bon...), j'aime pas faire du bruit et vive le scabble...


Donne donc ta thorie, je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu en penses.

Juste entre parenthse, j'adore me cuiter un bon coup. Ta thorie tient toujours la route ?

----------


## bilb0t

> Et bien pour ce qui est de l'alcool, j'aime pas car a a *un drle de got*, et que c'est pas mon dada...


Heu, quand on parle de l'alcool on parle des boissons alcolises j'espre. Parce que si on parle de tout ce qui fait plus de 40 (les alcools) on est pas sauv dans la comprhension mutuelle...

----------


## bilb0t

> Donne donc ta thorie, je suis curieux de savoir ce que tu en penses.
> 
> Juste entre parenthse, j'adore me cuiter un bon coup. Ta thorie tient toujours la route ?



Bien sur, c'est une thorie gnrale. Elle ne s'applique pas seulement au Satch  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Satch

> Bien sur, c'est une thorie gnrale. Elle ne s'applique pas seulement au Satch


Donne la.

EDIT : A moins que tu n'esquives une nouvelle fois en changeant de sujet ?

----------


## progfou

Vous commencez  me faire ch***...  m'agacer srieusement.
On ferme SVP ?

----------


## lou87

Que se soit Malibu, Pastis, Punch, Bire, Vin, Eau de vie, Liqueur, et tout se qui s'en suit...

A part cas exceptionnel, pour fter un vnement (anniversaire, mariage,...), et encore ce n'est que le fond du verre....

J'aime pas boire ce genre de boisson, car j'aime pas leur got...  ::?:

----------


## Satch

> Vous commencez  me faire ch***...  m'agacer srieusement.
> On ferme SVP ?


Laisse le donc exposer sa thorie.

Il n'y a plus d'insultes, juste un monstrueux troll. N'ouvre plus ce sujet si tu veux, mais en attendant, je veux avoir la thorie du hobbit.

----------


## bilb0t

> Donne la.


Je pense que les gens qui ne boivent jamais on quelque chose  cacher.




> EDIT : A moins que tu n'esquives une nouvelle fois en changeant de sujet ?


Quand me suis-je esquiv ?

----------


## nebule

> J'aime pas boire ce genre de boisson, car j'aime pas leur got...


Ca me rassure que je sois pas la seule  :;):  

Mais bilb0t y'a un truc illogique dans ton raisonnement. Tu es dans une grande ville, festive, soit ... Tu sais que tu sors souvent, que tu bois trop pour conduire alors *pourquoi ne pas prvoir* ? Prendre les transports en commun ou t'arranger avec les amis  ::roll::  

Que ca t'arrive une fois dans ta vie pkoi pas mais que tu le fasses plusieurs fois et en toute connaissent de cause c'est dbile  :8O:  




> Vous commencez  me faire ch***...  m'agacer srieusement.
> On ferme SVP ?


Mais laisse nous discuter. Si t'en a mare, va lire autre chose. C'est pas vrai ca, le respect de parler s'il te plait!  :8O:

----------


## nebule

> Je pense que les gens qui ne boivent jamais on quelque chose  cacher.


Hum, ... ha oui j'ai gagn 10 000 000 au loto  ::lol::  
Mais non on a le droit (meme dans notre socit ultra porte sur la boisson) de *ne pas aimer a* et de prfrer les jus de fruits et autres sodas  :8O:  

Toujours cette foutu alcool toujours et encore ! Ca m'nerve  un point!  ::mur::  (pour ne pas dire ca me saoule!!!)

----------


## doudoustephane

je vou srassure les filles, moi aussi, bien qu'etant un mec, je n'en rafole. au max, je bois une biere ou un alcool leger (verre de vin) et c'est tout lors de soiree, sinon je ne bois pas du tout, et je m'en porte pas plus mal d'ailleurs... ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## KiLVaiDeN

> Hum, ... ha oui j'ai gagn 10 000 000 au loto  
> Mais non on a le droit (meme dans notre socit ultra porte sur la boisson) de *ne pas aimer a* et de prfrer les jus de fruits et autres sodas  
> 
> Toujours cette foutu alcool toujours et encore ! Ca m'nerve  un point!  (pour ne pas dire ca me saoule!!!)


L'alcool produit un effet agrable, quand il est consomm modrament.

Si tu n'aimes pas l'effet qu'il produit, ok, c'est une question de gout  ::):  Mais je pense que pour la plupart des gens, c'est agrable de se sentir un peu "flotter" : pour ma part, on prend parfois une bonne petite bouteille de vin avec ma copine, et on s'amuse bien  :;):

----------


## bilb0t

> Ca me rassure que je sois pas la seule


a je comprends pas parce que quand je vois les gout de tout les truc alcooliser, il y a vraiment des millions de parfums et qu'en je vois les truc genre breezer et compagnie a goute mme pas l'alcool tellement il mette de truc dedans ( ::vomi:: )




> Mais bilb0t y'a un truc illogique dans ton raisonnement. Tu es dans une grande ville, festive, soit ... Tu sais que tu sors souvent, que tu bois trop pour conduire alors *pourquoi ne pas prvoir* ? Prendre les transports en commun ou t'arranger avec les amis


Le problme c'est que j'ai des pottes qui habite  la campagne et que quand je vais chez eux, il faut bien que je rentre chez moi aprs. On essaye de s'arranger avec ma femme, mais parfois a drape. Sinon en ville c'est toujours  pied que je sors (je suis  un gros km de l'hyper centre. rue Puits-en-Sock pour ceux qui connaisse Lige)




> Que ca t'arrive une fois dans ta vie pkoi pas mais que tu le fasses plusieurs fois et en toute connaissent de cause c'est dbile


Bon, je dois tre lgrement alccolique...
Encore hier. Je vais souper chez mon pre. Fondue au fromage --> Vin blanc et Kirsh. Ensuite on va voir le match chez un pote avec des potes et on papotte sur sa terasse --> Bire (et Blanche mais c'est de la bire...).
Aprs faut quand mme que je rentre chez moi pour venir bosser  10h00 (En plus la place st Lambert tait bloque par les flics  causes des Franais qui ftait leur victoire..) C'est ce que j'appelle un traquenard. Je tombe systmatiquement dedans. Je suis faible...


je vais chez eux, il faut bien que je rentre chez moi aprs. On essaye de s'arranger avec ma femme, mais parfois a drape. Sinon en ville c'est toujours  pied que je sors (je suis  un gros km de l'hyper centre. rue Puits-en-Sock pour ceux qui connaisse Lige)




> Mais laisse nous discuter. Si t'en a mare, va lire autre chose. C'est pas vrai ca, le respect de parler s'il te plait!


Je suis d'accord. Il me semble que la discussion est saines et qu'on ne s'insulte pas (enfin je ne le ressent pas comme tel)...

----------


## Qapoka

Bof, l'alcool y a ceux qui aiment et ce qui aiment pas. Les gouts alimentaires, ca ne se discutent pas. 

Pas contre, 2 categories de gens sont insupportables : ceux qui en abusent et ceux qui diabolisent ca.

Vive les villes festives, les klaxons de la coupe du monde et les soirees entre amis (avec ou sans alcool, ca peut etre tout aussi bien sans), mais c'est vrai que les transport en commun (quand ils sont bon) peuvent etre tres interessants. C'est comme meme plus cool. Sinon, rentrer a pied est sympa aussi (rien de tel qu'une petite demi heure a pied apres une soiree en discutant avec les amis) mais bon, faut pas habiter a 30 bornes non plus.

----------


## bilb0t

> Bof, l'alcool y a ceux qui aiment et ce qui aiment pas. Les gouts alimentaires, ca ne se discutent pas.


Moi j'arrive pas  comprendre les gens qui disent j'aime pas l'alcool. Moi il y a des truc que j'aime bien, des trucs que j'aime moins et des truc que j'aime pas... Pour moi il y a autant de gout diffrent ds l'alcool que de plat rgionnaux en France...[/QUOTE]




> Pas contre, 2 categories de gens sont insupportables : ceux qui en abusent et ceux qui diabolisent ca.


Moi j'en abuse parfois mais je diabolise jamais. C'est moins insuportable ?  ::mouarf::  





> les transport en commun .


 Aprs minuit ? c'est morne pleine en Belgique ( part peut-tre  Bxl)

----------


## Jahprend

Legalisation ::mouarf::   pour moins d'alcoolique et donc moins d'accident^^




PS:"Je sais que pour 99% d'entre vous c la meme chose, mais j'espere que 1% sera derriere moi"

----------


## Qapoka

> Moi j'arrive pas  comprendre les gens qui disent j'aime pas l'alcool. Moi il y a des truc que j'aime bien, des trucs que j'aime moins et des truc que j'aime pas... Pour moi il y a autant de gout diffrent ds l'alcool que de plat rgionnaux en France...


Moi, j'aime pas le fromage. Pourtant y en a des centaines aussi. Faut leur laisser ca. 




> Moi j'en abuse parfois mais je diabolise jamais. C'est moins insuportable ?


Ben essaie de reduire les doses  ::D:  Bon, au moins, tu embete pas les autres (sauf le jour fatal de l'accident...  ::cry::  )




> Aprs minuit ? c'est morne pleine en Belgique ( part peut-tre  Bxl)


Ca, c'est le gros probleme. En plus, si vous n'etes pas en groupe, la probabilite que quelqu'un ne boive pas reduit.

----------


## nebule

> Sinon, rentrer a pied est sympa aussi (rien de tel qu'une petite demi heure a pied apres une soiree en discutant avec les amis) mais bon, faut pas habiter a 30 bornes non plus.


ha bah au moins, ca a le temps de te dgriser  ::lol:: 

nb : j'aime pas le gout de l'alcool en gnral ... Celui qui reste dans la bouche aprs et cot effet ... bah limite je vois pas trop l'interet mis  part avoir chaud, le joues rouges ...

----------


## bilb0t

> Moi, j'aime pas le fromage. Pourtant y en a des centaines aussi. Faut leur laisser ca.


Tiens, j'avais jamais vu a comme a... Pas bte. Mais c'est trs bon le fromage en mme temps ...




> Ben essaie de reduire les doses


Ce qui ne me tu pas me rend plus fort !!!  ::mrgreen::  




> Bon, au moins, tu embete pas les autres (sauf le jour fatal de l'accident...  )


Parfois j'embte un peu les gens...  ::oops::  




> Ca, c'est le gros probleme. En plus, si vous n'etes pas en groupe, la probabilite que quelqu'un ne boive pas reduit.


On est un groupe de gens qui boit... Encore que a va commencer  ce calmer parce que j'ai un couple d'amis qui est enceints. Les voil nos bob !




> j'aime pas le gout de l'alcool en gnral ... Celui qui reste dans la bouche aprs


Le gout du vomi ?  ::mouarf::  

Non plus srieusement, a te laisse un gout commun que tu boives de la bire, du vin, un cocktail ?




> et cot effet ... bah limite je vois pas trop l'interet mis  part avoir chaud, le joues rouges ...


- a me dtend...
- a permet parfois de supporter des gros con (pas des petits con comme moi  ::mouarf::  )
- Comme c'est une drogue, a me permet de pallier un manque...

----------


## Satch

> Je pense que les gens qui ne boivent jamais on quelque chose  cacher.


Par exemple ?

----------


## bilb0t

> Par exemple ?


Je sais pas, moi je bois...  ::mrgreen::  

Plus srieusement, comme l'alcool fait tomber les inhibitions(comment on crit ce mot bordel ?), les personnes perdent le controle, la faade sur ce qu'il veulent montrer d'eux.

Les gens qui ne veulent/osent pas boire, je les soupsonnes d'avoir peur de montrer leur vrai visage.

Maintenant c'est une thorie d'alcoolique... Elle vaut ce qu'elle vaut et ne compte pas videmment pour les femmes enceintes, les hommes qui soutiennent leur femme enceinte, les choix/prceptes religieux, les rgimes (c'est plein de sucre l'alcool), les alcoolique anonyme, ...

----------


## Deadpool

> Moi j'arrive pas  comprendre les gens qui disent j'aime pas l'alcool. Moi il y a des truc que j'aime bien, des trucs que j'aime moins et des truc que j'aime pas... Pour moi il y a autant de gout diffrent ds l'alcool que de plat rgionnaux en France...


Tu ne peux pas comparer.

Dans les plats rgionaux, tu n'a pas une base d'ingrdients commune  tous les plats.

Dans les boissons alcooliss, tu retrouve toujours le mme ingrdient, l'alcool. Donc les gens qui n'aime pas le got de l'alcool n'aimeront aucune boisson alcoolise.

----------


## Satch

> Dans les boissons alcooliss, tu retrouve toujours le mme ingrdient, l'alcool. Donc les gens qui n'aime pas le got de l'alcool n'aimeront aucune boisson alcoolise.


Dans certaines boissons alcoolises, on ne sent mme pas l'alcool.

De ce ct, je rejoins plutt hobbit. J'ai plutt l'impression que c'est sentir l'ivresse arriver que certaines personnes n'aiment pas.

----------


## loka

Pour ma part je bois pas car :

- premierement : j'aime pas le gout (et tu as beau dire qu'il y a beaucoup de gouts differents dans l'alcool, j'en ai gouter la grande majorit sans en aimer aucun... ) 
- deuxiement : pour moi il est important de garder TOUJOURS le controle de soi, l'alcool enleve les inhibitions comme tu dis, mais il ne fait pas que a, il t'empeche de reflechir, te fais oublier certaines choses (voir mme tout...), etc...  

Ce n'est pas parce que "j'ai quelquechose  cacher" (perso j'ai rien  cacher, au contraire je dirais que ceux qui boivent ont quelquechose  oublier et donc  cacher...).

Perso me mettre minable, faire l'interessant, gueuler comme un debile et vomir a m'interesse pas, je trouve pas a interessant :p

Pour autant j'ai beaucoup d'amis port sur la boisson, c'est pas pour a que je fais de la segregation, seulement je reste leur "raison" lorsque je suis l ( et souvent y en a bien besoin  ::roll::  ).

Si ma copine aimait l'alcool (raisonnablement car je ne supporterais pas d'tre avec quelqu'un d'alcoolique ou de pseudo alcoolique), il est evident que dans les restaurant ou autre on se boirait un petit verre de rouge ou de blanc ( selon le plat ^^), mais ce n'est pas le cas et l'eau, les jus de fruit (que j'aime pas non plus au passage...lol) c'est bien mieux  ::mrgreen::  

ps un peu hors sujet : 6 morts pour la victoire de la france en demi-finale... tout simplement car certains ne savent pas se limiter... vive la libert...

----------


## Satch

> pour moi il est important de garder TOUJOURS le controle de soi


Pourquoi ?

----------


## Deadpool

> Dans certaines boissons alcoolises, on ne sent mme pas l'alcool.
> 
> De ce ct, je rejoins plutt hobbit. J'ai plutt l'impression que c'est sentir l'ivresse arriver que certaines personnes n'aiment pas.



Hum, peut tre.

Je dis a sans doute parce que moi je tournais aux alcools forts (donc l tu le sens l'alcool).  ::mouarf::  

Enfin de toute faon pour moi c'est rgl... Je ne bois plus par cause de mdicaments pas trs compatibles...

----------


## bilb0t

> Enfin de toute faon pour moi c'est rgl... Je ne bois plus par cause de mdicaments pas trs compatibles...


Alors  viter absolument c'est  anti-histaminique (le truc contre le rhume des foin ) et l'alcool. 

Par contre bta-bloquant (anti-arhytmique) a va. surtout au mini-foot !  ::mouarf::  

Sinon la remarque j'aime pas l'alcool me surprend puisqu'on ne fait les truc  base d'alcool mais que l'alcool est le rsultat d'une fermentation. Je peux comprendre les gens qui disent je ne veux pas boire. moins ceux qui disent je n'aime pas ! 
Quoique la remarque avec les fromages m'a interpell; encore que les fromages sont tous  base de lait caill...

----------


## loka

> Pourquoi ?



C'est une faon d'tre  :;): 
Je suis pratiquant en art martiaux de haut niveau et pour moi il est important de toujours tre maitre de soi, un peu une philosophie.

je te retournerais la question : pourquoi boire, se rendre minable  vomir et tre une larve ? (je n'insulte personne, pour larve, je vois pas d'autres mot pour caracteriser l'etat de la personne qui a bien bu mais je suis preneur ^^).

Car je vois toujours pas l'interet  part suivre une "mode" et faire comme "les copains" ( ou on se bourre la gueule comme les copains... ), peut tre as tu du mal  te lacher sans a ?  t'amuser sans ?

Perso j'ai pas besoin...

ps : j'aime pas le fromage aussi (juste dans les croques monsieur, a passe...  ::mrgreen::  )

----------


## bilb0t

> Pour ma part je bois pas car :
> - premierement : j'aime pas le gout (et tu as beau dire qu'il y a beaucoup de gouts differents dans l'alcool, j'en ai gouter la grande majorit sans en aimer aucun... )


Tu ne bois que de l'eau ou du lait ?



> - deuxiement : pour moi il est important de garder TOUJOURS le controle de soi, l'alcool enleve les inhibitions comme tu dis, mais il ne fait pas que a, il t'empeche de reflechir, te fais oublier certaines choses (voir mme tout...), etc...


Je ne vois pas pq il faut toujours garder son controle...
Ensuite c'est pas parce qu'on boit qu'on oublie tout... Sur ma longue vie de guindailleur, j'ai eu 2 soires dont je ne me rapel pas la fin: mon enterrement de vie de garon et ma soire retrouvaille de 10ans de sortie de rtho...



> Ce n'est pas parce que "j'ai quelquechose  cacher" (perso j'ai rien  cacher, au contraire je dirais que ceux qui boivent ont quelquechose  oublier et donc  cacher...).


C'est sur, on boit parfois pour oublier des choses dsagrable, pour rendre la vie plus lgre, etc.. C'est une drogue !
Et comme toute les drogues (lgale !), elle doivent tre prise dans un "bon" cadre. Jamais seul par exemple..



> Perso me mettre minable, faire l'interessant, gueuler comme un debile et vomir a m'interesse pas, je trouve pas a interessant :p


a t'es arriv une fois et t'as un mauvais souvenir ? Parce que moi je bois rgulirement et je suis pas "tamponner"  chaque fois...



> Pour autant j'ai beaucoup d'amis port sur la boisson, c'est pas pour a que je fais de la segregation, seulement je reste leur "raison" lorsque je suis l ( et souvent y en a bien besoin  ).


a c'est bien !




> Si ma copine aimait l'alcool


C'est pas plutt si t'avais une copine ?  ::mouarf::  




> les jus de fruit (que j'aime pas non plus au passage...lol) c'est bien mieux


Les jus de fruits naturels ou artifiels ? Parce que moi je ne sais boire aucun soft( coca, fanta, jus d'orange, ...) car c'est vraiment trop sucr !!!

Mais une orange presse sortie du frigo le matin... :slurp:




> ps un peu hors sujet : 6 morts pour la victoire de la france en demi-finale... tout simplement car certains ne savent pas se limiter... vive la libert...


Oui, c'est hors sujet. Je me demande d'ailleur combien de gens meurrent quand la France ne gagne pas... ::aie:: 

Car je vois toujours pas l'interet  part suivre une "mode" et faire comme "les copains" ( ou on se bourre la gueule comme les copains... ),[/QUOTE]

Je me bourre pas la geule  chaque fois que je bois. Je bois parce que j'aime le gout. J'aime un bon vin lger avec un plateau de fromage. un petit rouge avec une pate bollo, un vin plus corc avec un gibier... j'aime les bire pils, brune, blonde ambre,  moyenne fermentation, d'abaye...




> peut tre as tu du mal  te lacher sans a ?  t'amuser sans ?


Je dois avouer que a m'aide bien  me lacher,  oublier les problmes au boulot, ... Je sais faire sans, mais c'est nettement plus facile avec...

----------


## loka

Sinon pour t'etonner encore plus bilb0t, j'ai un copain qui est allegique  l'alcool, le plus dur pour lui c'est que le peu qu'il a gouter, il a aimer  ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> je te retournerais la question : pourquoi boire, se rendre minable  vomir et tre une larve ? (je n'insulte personne, pour larve, je vois pas d'autres mot pour caracteriser l'etat de la personne qui a bien bu mais je suis preneur ^^).


On n'est pas oblig de boire  en vomir non plus.
Je sais m'amuser sans alcool avec certaines personnes. Par contre il y a d'autres personnes avec qui l'ambiance devient meilleure quand tous le monde commence  avoir les premiers effets de l'ivresse.

C'est juste une question d'amusement, un amusement diffrent. Ca plait  certains.

----------


## bilb0t

> Sinon pour t'etonner encore plus bilb0t, j'ai un copain qui est allegique  l'alcool, le plus dur pour lui c'est que le peu qu'il a gouter, il a aimer


a ne m'tonne pas, a existe, je sais. Le pauvre...

----------


## loka

> Tu ne bois que de l'eau ou du lait ?


correct (quoi que le lait, je l'aime seulement au chocolat ...  ::D: )




> a t'es arriv une fois et t'as un mauvais souvenir ? Parce que moi je bois rgulirement et je suis pas "tamponner"  chaque fois...


jamais arriv car je suis jamais aller plus loin qu'un verre,  chaque fois degout du gout... :p (mme ma premiere biere j'ai pas pu la finir tellement j'aimais pas a...)




> C'est pas plutt si t'avais une copine ?


non non j'en ai bien une, future informaticienne elle aussi ^^

----------


## loka

> On n'est pas oblig de boire  en vomir non plus.
> Je sais m'amuser sans alcool avec certaines personnes. Par contre il y a d'autres personnes avec qui l'ambiance devient meilleure quand tous le monde commence  avoir les premiers effets de l'ivresse.
> 
> C'est juste une question d'amusement, un amusement diffrent. Ca plait  certains.


+1

a plait  certains,  d'autres (mon cas) moins  :;):  
sinon trs bonne explication (claire, concise) ^^

----------


## Satch

> +1
> 
> a plait  certains,  d'autres (mon cas) moins  
> sinon trs bonne explication (claire, concise) ^^


Tu as dis plus tt que tu n'as jamais t plus loin qu'un verre.

Alors ne dis pas que a ne te plais pas, puisque tu n'as jamais essay. Dire que tu ne veux pas paratre une stupide loque humaine serait plus juste, je me trompe ?

Ca me fait plaisir de lire tes messages car en gnral les gens qui ont l'alcool en horreur et qui n'ont jamais essay dscendent systmatiquement les gens qui s'amusent avec.

----------


## loka

> Alors ne dis pas que a ne te plais pas, puisque tu n'as jamais essay. Dire que tu ne veux pas paratre une stupide loque humaine serait plus juste, je me trompe ?


En effet j'ai pas envie (et je ne vois pas l'intert ^^) de "paraitre une stupide loque humaine". C'est contre ma faon de vivre  :;):

----------


## loka

> Ca me fait plaisir de lire tes messages car en gnral les gens qui ont l'alcool en horreur et qui n'ont jamais essay dscendent systmatiquement les gens qui s'amusent avec.


merci ^^

Mais je voudrais rajouter qu'il y a s'amuser et s'amuser... tant que vous fates a entre vous sans faire chier les autres, j'ai rien  dire et les autres non plus, mais si aprs vous prenez le volant et que vous augmentez les risques de percuter quelqu'un l a me derange (et je peux te dire que j'en ai "clouer" plus d'un sur place aprs une fte arros justement pour eviter a... ils le prennent bien le lendemain ^^).

Pour a les capitaines de soire a existe (note pour bilb0t : se trouver quelqu'un qui aime pas boire pour le conduire aprs une fte bien arros  :;):  )

Je n'ai pas l'alcool en horeur effectivement, il est mme bon pour la sant en faible (trs faible?) quantit (au niveau notamment du systme cardiovasculaire pour le vin rouge par exemple). Ce que j'ai en horreur ce sont les personnes qui se bourrent la gueule et qui vont "en faire profiter" ceux qui ne le souhaitaient pas. ( accidents, degradations, tapage, ... <= pour les cas extreme ), comme je le disais plus, si vous embetez personne on a rien  dire ^^

l'alcool reste une drogue dure, legale car fortement ancre dans le patrimoine, mais a reste une drogue dure...

----------


## Satch

> Mais je voudrais rajouter qu'il y a s'amuser et s'amuser... tant que vous fates a entre vous sans faire chier les autres, j'ai rien  dire et les autres non plus, mais si aprs vous prenez le volant et que vous augmentez les risques de percuter quelqu'un l a me derange


C'est vident

----------


## bilb0t

> Pour a les capitaines de soire a existe (note pour bilb0t : se trouver quelqu'un qui aime pas boire pour le conduire aprs une fte bien arros  )


Je suis dja marri avec une alccolique... C'est a le pige quand  2h du mat on se rend compte qu'on  pas de BoB..

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je suis dja marri avec une alccolique...


j'espre qu'elle ne lis pas ce que tu poste ici, sinon bonjour les dgats ...  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## bilb0t

> j'espre qu'elle ne lis pas ce que tu poste ici, sinon bonjour les dgats ...


en mme temps elle ne peut pas nier. En plus je vois mal ce qu'une archologue viendrait faire sur un forum de branleur dveloppeur.  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Je pense que les gens qui ne boivent jamais on quelque chose  cacher.


Carrement, tu imagines si je crie mon pass root quand je suis saoul?
Faut que je le cache et que personne ne le connaisse.  ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::   ::aie::

----------


## Satch

> Carrement, tu imagines si je crie mon pass root quand je suis saoul?


ici encore, a sent le bashfr.org.

C'est pas beau de reprendre des rpliques comme a :p

----------


## Skyounet

> ici encore, a sent le bashfr.org.
> 
> C'est pas beau de reprendre des rpliques comme a :p


Bah oui ca sent le bashfr comme toutes les betises que je peux sortir.

Parce que pour moi bashfr c'est MA rfrence.  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf::

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

Y'a une personne de la rdaction (non, je ne citerai pas de noms  ::mouarf:: ), qui en tant un peu (beaucoup) mch, a relev le pari de faire un rm -f / sur son PC...

----------


## doudoustephane

> Y'a une personne de la rdaction (non, je ne citerai pas de noms ), qui en tant un peu (beaucoup) mch, a relev le pari de faire un rm -f / sur son PC...


a quoi cela correspond ???

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> a quoi cela correspond ???


Sous Unix, a efface totalement tout le disque dur (en tant logg en root, ce qui tait son cas)

----------


## Mdiat

> Sous Unix, a efface totalement tout le disque dur (en tant logg en root, ce qui tait son cas)


D'o l'avantage d'tre sous Windows, rm -f / a ne fait rien ! ::aie::

----------


## doudoustephane

> D'o l'avantage d'tre sous Windows, rm -f / a ne fait rien !


oui, mais en theorie, tu n'es pas cense etre loggue en root... ::aie::

----------


## Higestromm

> Sous Unix, a efface totalement tout le disque dur (en tant logg en root, ce qui tait son cas)


Je ne pense pas non vu que la supression n'est pas rcursive...

rm -Rf / <= dtruit tous le disque

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

C'tait un -Rf, un oublie lorsque je l'ai crit  ::wink:: 
Sinon, videmment, il n'est pas logg en root par dfaut. Mais c'tait un pari (trs) intelligent entre personnes torches.

Comme quoi, moi aussi, je fais partie des personnes qui prfrent garder le contrle de leurs moyens  ::?:

----------

